# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Բնավերություն... նորանոր վտանգավոր լուրեր

## Sunny Stream

Էստեղ տեղադրենք բնապահպանական տարբեր հրատապ լուրեր, որոնց մասին, բնականաբար, լռում են "ձայն"-ով լրատվամիջոցները.




> *Բնապահպանության նախարարի առանձնատունը՝ Սեւանի ափին*
> Մի քանի ամիս առաջ, երբ ՀՀ կառավարությունում քննարկվում էր Սեւանա լճից ջրառի առավելագույն թույլատրելի քանակի հարցը, մամուլում եղան բազմաթիվ հրապարակումներ, որ հաստատված 360 մլն խմ ջրի բացթողումն անհրաժեշտ է ոչ թե գյուղատնտեսական մշակաբույսերի ոռոգման, այլ լճի ափին կառուցված տարբեր պաշտոնյաների շինությունները ջրի բարձրացող մակարդակից փրկելու համար:
> _մանրամասն_





> *Ալավերդու հիվանդանոցը չի վերանորոգվում, չնայած նախարարը խոստացել էր դա անել այս տարի*
> Ալավերդիում «Արմենիան Քափըր Փրոգրամ» ընկերության պղնձաձուլական գործարանի արտանետումները, պաշտոնական տվյալներով, 12 անգամ (երբեմն ավելի) գերազանցում են սահմանված նորման, որն էապես ազդում է բնակչության առողջության վրա: 
> _մանրամասն_





> *Թռչունների որս արգելոցում*
> Այն, որ արգելոցում պարբերաբար որսվում են հազվագյուտ թռչուններ, չի մտահոգում ոչ կիրակնօրյա որսի սիրահարներին, ոչ էլ «Սեւան» ազգային պարկի տնօրինությանը, որի տեսուչների աշխատանքը արգելոցային գոտու պահպանումն է: 
> _մանրամասն_

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (12.11.2011), Ձայնալար (14.04.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

*1.Ալավերդիում ավելանում է հիվանդների թիվը, իսկ մասնագետները չեն կարողանում գտնել համաճարակի աղբյուրը*
http://www.hetq.am/arm/society/8500/

2.*Ինչո՞ւ եւ ո՞ւմ է պետք արգելավայր արգելոցում*
*Անցած տարի ՀՀ կառավարության որոշմամբ «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետական արգելոցի տարածքում ստեղծվեց «Գիլան» պետական արգելավայրը: Որոշումից անմիջապես հետո արգելավայրի տարածքը (118 հա) 60 տարով տրվեց վարձակալության եւ արգելավայրում սկսվեց հյուրանոցի եւ սրճարանի շինարարություն*:
http://www.hetq.am/arm/ecology/8419/
*3.Էլ ո՞վ է պահպանելու վայրի բնությունը

Մեկ ամիս առաջ ՀՀ կառավարությունը հաստատեց Հայաստանի բնության հուշարձանների ցանկը: Երկրաբանական հուշարձանների ցանկում ներառվեց նաեւ Ազատ գետի կիրճում գտնվող «Բազալտե երգեհոն»-ը: Սակայն այսօր էլ Գառնու ձոր այցելողները կարող են տեսնել տեղ-տեղ կուտակված «Բազալտե երգեհոնի» հատվածներ:*
http://www.hetq.am/arm/ecology/8425/
*ԽՆԴՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԱՍԵՔ, ՈՐ ՍՈՒՏ Է , ՆՄԱՆ ԲԱՆ ՉԷՐ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԼԻՆԵԼ~*
*ԱԽՐ ՄԵՆՔ ԱՅԴՔԱՆ ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԷԻՆՔ...*
*օ~~ՈՉ*

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
* Բ  Ն Ա Վ Ի Ր ՈՒ Մ*
* Բ  Ն Ա Վ Ի Ր ՈՒ Մ*
* Բ  Ն Ա Վ Ի Ր ՈՒ Մ*
*ՀԱՄԱԿԵՐՊՈՒՄ???*

----------


## Grieg

ճիշտ է այդքան ել թարմ չի բայց արդի թեմա է...
*Վարդան Այվազյանի բիզնես նախագիծը*
Հայաստանում յուրաքանչյուր նախարարի համար իր ղեկավարած կառույցը սեփական բիզնես նախագիծն է: Բնապահպանության նախարար Վարդան Այվազյանը, ում անունը հաճախ է հայտնվում լրատվամիջոցներում տարբեր սկանդալային պատմությունների առիթով, իր կառույցից քամում է հնարավոր ամեն ինչ` քաջ գիտակցելով, որ չի կարող հավերժ զբաղեցնել նախարարի աթոռը:

 Հայաստանի ընդերքն ուսումնասիրելիս հայտնվում ես մի սարդոստայնում, որտեղ երեւում են մեր զանազան պաշտոնյաների ազգակցական ու ընկերական գրեթե բոլոր կապերը: Ովքե՞ր են տնօրինում Հայաստանի ընդերքը: Այս հարցն ունի մեկ միանշանակ պատասխան` ՀՀ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաները, ԱԺ պատգամավորները, որպես կանոն, իրենց հարազատների, ազգականների կամ ընկերների անուններով ձեռք բերելով հանքերի ուսումնասիրման եւ շահագործման լիցենզիաները, որոշ ժամանակ անց դրանք վաճառում են: Շահույթն առավելապես մեծ է լինում, երբ գնորդներն արտասահմանյան ընկերություններ են: 

Այսօրվանից «Հետքը» սկսում է ներկայացնել մեր հանքավայրերի իրական տերերին: Այդ շարքում առաջինը, բնականաբար, հանքերը տնօրինող կառույցի ղեկավարն է` Վարդան Այվազյանը: Ստորեւ ներկայացնում ենք նրան պատկանող հանքերի առաջին խումբը: 

«Սուրարտ» ՍՊԸ-ն, որը ներկայացնում է Վարդան Այվազյանի եղբայրը` Սուրեն Այվազյանը, երկու հանքերի լիցենզիան ստացել է նույն օրում:



 «Նագին» ՍՊԸ-ի առաջին երկու հանքավայրերում 2007թ. հունվարի 26-ին տրվել է շահագործման լիցենզիա:

Մեր հավաստի տեղեկություններով` ներկայումս ակտիվ բանակցային գործընթաց է ընթանում նախարարին պատկանող հանքավայրերը վաճառելու ուղղությամբ։ Բանակցություններին մասնակցում է անձամբ նախարարը։ Գնորդների շարքում է հնդկական մի ընկերություն, իսկ հանքավայրերից միայն մեկի համար նախարարի կողմից նշանակած գինը մի քանի միլիոն դոլար է։ Սրանք Վարդան Այվազյանի մի քանի տասնյակի հասնող հանքավայրերից ընդամենը մի քանիսն են: Նախարարն առանձնահատուկ սեր ունի հատկապես ոսկու, պղնձի, մոլիբդենի եւ երկաթի հանքավայրերի նկատմամբ:

Էդիկ Բաղդասարյան

http://www.hetq.am/arm/economy/237/?printable=1

----------


## նախշուն

-----------------------
*
6/5 օր արշավ՝ գումարած 1 բեզոարյան այծի որս 5.900 Եվրո
6/5 օր արշավ՝ գումարած 1 հայկական մուֆլոնի որս 7.900 ԵվրոՀայկական մուֆլոնի որս 4.000
ԵվրոԿովկասյան արջի որս 3.500
ԵվրոԲեզոարյան այծի որս 3.500 Եվրո*
http://bnamard.blogspot.com/2008/11/blog-post_2376.html


-------------------
*Սև Պղնձի Զոհերը *  http://bnamard.blogspot.com/2008/11/blog-post_275.html
----------------------
*Համաշխարհային ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը ստիպեց բացել խաղաքարտերը« եւ ամեն ինչ ջրի երես բաձրացավ:*

Որպեսզի պարզ դառնա* "թե ինչ վայրենությամբ է շահագործվում Հայաստանի բնությունը*" բավական է ներկայացնել միայն Թեղուտի շահագործման ծրագիրը:
http://bnamard.blogspot.com/2008/11/blog-post_2648.html
---------------------

----------


## Sunny Stream

*ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ՝ ՈՒՐԱՆԻ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆԱՀԱՆՄԱՆ ՊԼԱՆԸ ՎԱԽԵՑՆՈՒՄ Է*



> 2008-11-27 00:00
> 
> Արփի Հարությունյան
> 
> Երևանից դեպի հարավ` 338 կմ հեռավորության վրա գտնվող Սյունիքի մարզի Լեռնաձոր գյուղի բնակիչներն արդեն 5-6 ամիս է` խուճապի մեջ են. համաձայն 2008թ. ապրիլին ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարար Արամ Հարությունյանի և ռուսական «Ատոմռեդմեդզոլոտո» ԲԲԸ-ի միջև կնքված պայմանագրի` արդեն մեկնարկել են Հայաստանի հանքերում ուրանի որոնողահետախուզական աշխատանքները:
> 
> «Մենք էս հանքի բացման մասին իմացել ենք հեռուստատեսության լուրերից, ոչ մեկ մեզ չի հարցրել` ուզում եք, համաձայն եք կամ ինչ անենք, որ գյուղը վնաս չկրի,-ասում է 444 բնակիչ ունեցող Լեռնաձոր գյուղի գյուղապետ Ստյոպա Պետրոսյանը,-Բոլորս գիտենք, որ ուրանը ռադիացիոն տարր է, որը շատ արագ ֆոնային դաշտ է ստեղծում ու անմիջականորեն ազդում շրջակա միջավայրի ու մարդկանց առողջության վրա»:
> 
> Լեռնաձորցիների` ուրանի մասին քաջատեղյակությունը գալիս է Խորհրդային տարիներից, քանի որ դեռևս 70-ականներին հարակից բլուրներում հանքափորները որոնողահետախուզական աշխատանքներ են արել և պարզել, որ մոտ 30 000 տոննա ուրանի պաշարներ կան, որոնք, ինչպես նշում են մասնագետները, պետք է տարիների ընթացքում գոնե կրկնապատկված լինեն:
> ...


http://ecolur.org/hy/news/2008-11-27/135/

----------


## նախշուն

*ԻՆՉՈՒ ՆՐԱՆՔ ՊԵՏՔ Է ՏԱՌԱՊԵՆ............?*

*Լեռնաձոր գյուղում (Սյունիքի մարզ) ապրող այս երկու 7- ամյա աղջիկներն այն հինգ երեխաներից են, ում մազերում հայտնաբերվել են ծանր մետաղների մի ամբողջ փունջ: Նույնատիպ մետաղների հավաքածու է հայտնաբերվել նաեւ Քաջարանում հետազոտության ենթարկված 12 երեխաների մազերի նմուշներում:*

Նրանց մազերի հետազոտությունների արդյունքներն ամփոփված են «Քաջարան քաղաքի շրջակա միջավայրի վիճակի էկոլոգաերկրաքիմիական գնահատում» ուսումնասիրության մեջ (2008թ.): Ուսումնասիրությունն իրականացրել է ՀՀ ԳԱԱ էկոլոգանոոսֆերային հետազոտությունների կենտրոնը Քաջարանի քաղաքապետարանի պատվերով: Այս հետազոտության նպատակն էր գնահատել «Զանգեզուրի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատի» ազդեցության ոլորտում գտնվող Քաջարանի տարածքի էկոլոգիական իրավիճակը: 


Լ*եռնաձոր գյուղը Քաջարան քաղաքին ամենամոտ գտնվող գյուղերից մեկն է: Հետազոտության համար ընտրվել են դպրոցական տարիքի 5 երեխաներ: Սնդիկ հայտնաբերվել է հետազոտված հինգ երեխաներից երկուսի մազերում, որոնցից միայն մեկ երեխայի մազերում է գրանցվել նորմայից 7.5 անգամ գերազանցում: Կադմիում հայտնաբերվել է հետազոտվող բոլոր երեխաների մազերում, որոնցից երկուսի մոտ գրանցվել է նորմայից 1.6 անգամ գերազանցում, մեկի մոտ` 2.2 անգամ: 


*
Հինգ երեխաներից միայն մեկի մոտ է մկնդեղ հայտնաբերվել` նորմայից 3 անգամ գերազանցումով: Պղինձ, կապար, նիկել հայտնաբերվել է բոլոր երեխաների մազերի նմուշներում: Մոլիբդեն հայտնաբերված չէ: Էվելինա Ղուկասյանն այն փորձագետներից մեկն է, ով մասնակցել է հետազոտություններին: «Սկզբում ուսումնասիրվեցին երեխաների մազերն ու եղունգները, սակայն թունաբաններն ասացին, որ այդ ցուցանիշները բավարար չեն օրգանիզմի վիճակի մասին խոսելու համար: Սակայն, մազերում եւ եղունգներում մետաղների երբեմն գերազանցող պարունակությունները լուրջ պատճառ դարձան ուսումնասիրությունները շարունակելու եւ արյան ու մեզի լրացուցիչ հետազոտություն անելու համար»,- ասում է փորձագետը: 


*Քանի որ մետաղների գերազանցող պարունակություն հիմնականում եղել է Քաջարանի երեխաների մազերի նմուշներում, առաջին հերթին ուսումնասիրվել է նրանց արյունը եւ մեզը: Արյան եւ մեզի նմուշները հետազոտվել են ՀՀ ԳԱԱ էկոլոգոնոսֆերային հետազոտությունների կենտրոնում: Կենտրոնի տնօրեն Արմեն Սաղաթելյանը հայտնեց, որ հետազոտված երեխաների (մոտ 43 տոկոս) արյան մեջ հայտնաբերվել է բավականին բարձր կապարի պարունակություն, իսկ 3 տոկոսի մոտ առկա է տոքսիկացիա: Կապարի բարձր պարունակությունն օրգանիզմում ազդում է նյարդային համակարգի վրա, կարող է առաջացնել մտավոր թերզարգացվածություն, տեսողության, լսողության եւ խոսքի խախտումներ, ազդում է նաեւ երիկամների եւ ստամոքսի, նյութափոխանակության համակարգերի վրա: Հայտնի է, որ օրգանիզմում պղնձի բարձր պարունակությունը թույն է: Եթե մետաղի պարունակությունը օրգանիզմում երկար ժամանակ բարձր է մնում, կարող են զարգանալ ուռուցքներ: Մետաղն ախտահարում է նյարդային համակարգը, երիկամները, լյարդը: Կադմիումի բարձր պարունակությունն առաջացնում է կմախքի տձեւացում, թոքերի ախտահարում: Այս մետաղների` օրգանիզմ թափանցելու ուղիները բազմաթիվ են` հողը, ջուրը, օդը եւ ընտանի կենդանիները: Օրինակ` Լեռնաձորի եւ Քաջարանի միջեւ ընկած տարածքում է գտնվում 1977թ. հողով ծածկված Ողջի պոչամբարը, որտեղ տասնյակ տարիների ընթացքում հավաքվում էին պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատի թափոնները: Պոչամբարը տեղակայված է Ողջի գետի ողողահունում: Այն զբաղեցրած մակերեսով (70 հա) ամենամեծն է: Ուսումնասիրության համաձայն` Ողջիի հողագրունտում հայտնաբերվել է Mo-ի (մոլիբդեն) եւ Cu-ի (պղինձ) բարձր խտություններ: Հաստատվել է նաեւ խտությունների աճման միտում` ըստ խորության: Լեռնաձորի գյուղի կովերը (մոտ 250 գլուխ) արածում են այս պոչամբարի տարածքում: Պոչամբարի տարածքի խոտաբույսերում մի շարք տոքսիկ տարրերի բարձր պարունակությունների հայտնաբերումից հետո ուսումնասիրվեց նաեւ Լեռնաձորի 3 խմբի կովերի կաթը: Կաթի պարունակության մեջ գրանցվել է Pb-ի (կապար), As-ի (մկնդեղ), Hg-ի (սնդիկ) գերազանցումներ:Այդ պոչամբարի տարածքում գյուղացիներն աճեցնում են բանջարեղեն: Առավել աղտոտված են սամիթը, լոբին եւ կարտոֆիլի պալարները` մոլիբդենով եւ պղնձով:* 



Եզրակացության մեջ գրված է, որ գործնականում բոլոր մշակաբույսերը կուտակում են ծանր մետաղների բարձր խտություններ եւ պիտանի չեն օգտագործման համար: Լեռնաձորի համայնքապետ Ստեփան Պետրոսյանի հետ զրույցից պարզվեց, որ նա գիտի, որ կովերի արածեցումն ու գյուղմթերքի աճեցումն այդ տարածքում արգելվում է, սակայն ո՛չ տեղական, ո՛չ մարզային իշխանությունները մինչեւ հիմա կանխարգելման միջոցառումներ չեն ձեռնարկել:



«*Շրջակա միջավայրի պահպանության գործողությունների ծրագրով մենք նախատեսել ենք ցանկապատել եւ կանաչապատել պոչամբարների տարածքները»,- ասում է Քաջարանի քաղաքապետ Վարդան Գեւորգյանը: Այդ միջոցառումները նախատեսված են 2009- 2012թթ. ընթացքումՄասնագետներն ուսումնասիրության մեջ նշել են, որ պոչամբարները հողով ծածկելը ոչ միշտ է նպաստում հողաբուսածածկ համալիրի վերականգնմանը: Պոչամբարների մակերեւույթն այսօր էրոզացված է, որի հետեւանքով պոչամբարների նյութում առկա ծանր մետաղներն ակտիվորեն ենթարկվում են միգրացիայի եւ աղտոտում էկոհամակարգի բաղադրիչները:
*


http://hetq.am/arm/ecology/8583/

----------


## Sunny Stream

նոր վախեցնող նամակ  :Sad: 
--------------------
Subject: GOLD MINING INDUSTRIALISTS’ INTERESTS THREATEN LAKE SEVAN

ՈՍԿԻ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆԱՀԱՆՈՂՆԵՐԻ ՇԱՀԵՐԸ ՎՏԱՆԳԻ ՏԱԿ ԵՆ ԴՆՈՒՄ ՍԵՎԱՆԱ ԼԻՃԸ

Սույն թվականի մայիսին պարզ դարձավ, որ «GeoProMining» ընկերությունը, որը Արարատի ոսկու արդյունահանման ֆաբրիկայի և Սոտքի ոսկու հանքի շահագործման կոնցեսիայի սեփականատերն է, մտադիր է Արարատից Սոտք տեղափոխել արտադրությունը: Սա նոր գաղափար չէ. 2005թ. այն փորձում էր իրականացնել նախկին սեփականատեր «Vedanta Resources» հնդկական կազմակերպությունը, սակայն նախագիծը մերժվեց: 

Հունիսին «ԷկոԼուր» և AWHHE կազմակերպությունները բարձրացրեցին S.O.S. Սևան ահազանգը, ոը տարածվեց http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.ecolur.org կայքի ցանցով: Կոչը լսելի դարձավ և տարածվեց մի քանի միջազգային ցանցերով՝ WECF կանանց միջազգային ցանցով, որն ընդգրկում է ավելի քան 100 կազմակերպություններ 30 երկրներից, IPEN Կայուն օրգանական աղտոտիչների լիկվիդացման միջազգային ցանցով, որի մեջ մտնում են մոտ 400 կազմակերպություններ, NGO Forum on ADB ցանցով: Ինչպես նաև պատասխան հարցումներ և աջակցության նամակներ ստացվեցին BankWatchNet Work և UNEР կազմակերպությունների ներկայացուցիչներից: 
«ԷկոԼուր» 

Սույն թվականի դեկտեմբերի 11-ին ՄԱԿ-ի հայաստանյան գրասենյակում, տեղի ունեցավ «Ոսկյա ական Սևանի համար» ֆիլմի շնորհանդեսը: 
Ֆիլմը ստեղծվել է S.O.S. Սևան կամպանիայի շրջանակներում՝ «ԷկոԼուր» տեղեկատվական և «Հայ կանայք հանուն առողջության և առողջ շրջակա միջավայրի» (AWHHE) ՀԿ-ների կողմից, «Եվրոպայի կանայք հանուն ընդհանուր ապագայի» (WECF) կանանց միջազգային ցանցի աջակցությամբ:

Ֆիլմն այն մասին է, թե ինչպես ոսկի արդյունահանողների շահերը վտանգի տակ են դնում Սևանա լիճը, որը Հայաստանի ռազմավարական առաջնահերթությունն է: Ոսկու ստացման համար կիրառվող ցիանային տեխնոլոգիաները և քիմիական միացությունները բազմակի անգամ կավելացնեն ռիսկերը լճի համար: Հիմնական վտանգն այն է, որ պոչամբարում կուտակվող թափոնները` թունավոր մետաղների և տարրերի տեսքով, միլիոնավոր տարիների ընթացքում կմնան անփոփոխ: 

Ներկայումս ընկերությունը, չնայած նախկինում արված հայտարարություններին այն մասին, եթե ֆաբրիկան չտեղափոխվի Սոտք, ապա հանքը կփակվի անշահութաբերության պատճառով, այնուամենայնիվ, վերսկսել է ֆաբրիկայի և հանքի աշխատանքը: Սակայն, Սևանի համար վտանգը դեռ մնում է: 

Դեպի Սոտք ֆաբրիկայի տեղափոխման մտադրությունն իրականացնելու համար ընկերությանն անհրաժեշտ է մշակել լիակատար նախագիծ՝ շրջակա միջավայրի վրա ազդեցության պարտադիր գնահատականով, ինչը երկար ժամանակ և համապատասխան ծախսեր է պահանջում: Նշենք, որ ներկայումս ընկերությունն արդեն իսկ սկսել է ֆինանսավորել այդ ուղղությամբ գիտական հետազոտությունները Սևանում: 

Մանրամասները կարդացեք այստեղ`ecolur.org/hy/news/2008-12-12/150/


ИНТЕРЕСЫ ЗОЛОТОПРОМЫШЛЕННИКОВ СТАВЯТ ПО УГРОЗУ ОЗЕРО СЕВАН


В мае с.г. стало известно, что компания «Геопромайнинг», владеющая Араратской золотоизвлекательной фабрикой и концессией на разработку Сотского золотоносного рудника, намерена перенести производство из Арарата в Сотк. Это не новая идея, ее в 2005 г. пытались осуществить старые владельцы, индийская компания «Vedanta Resources», но проекту было отказано. 

В июне общественные организации «Эколур» и AWHHE подняли тревогу S.O.S. Севан, которая была распространена по сети http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.ecolur.org. 


Призыв был услышан и распространен сразу по нескольким международным сетям: международной женской сетю WECF, включающей более 100 организаций из 30 стран, международной сетью по ликвидации стойких органических загрязнителей IPEN, куда входит около 400 организаций, сетью NGO Forum on ADB. Ответные запросы и письма поддержки были получены также от представителей BankWatchNet Work, и UNEР. 

11 декабря с.г. в Армянском представительстве ООН состоялась презентация фильма «Золотая мина для Севана», созданного в рамках компании S.O.S. Севан общественными организациями «ЭкоЛур» и “Женщины за здоровье и здоровую окружающую среду” (AWHHE), при поддержке международной женскои сети «Женщины Европы за общее будущее (WECF). 
В фильме говорится о том, как интересы золотопромышленников ставят под угрозу озеро Севан, которое, является стратегическим приоритетом Армении. Используемые для полученпя золота цианидные технологии и химические соединения многократно увеличивают риски для озера в процессе производства. Главная опасность заключается в том, что накопленные в хвостохранилище отходы в виде токсичных металлов и элементов остаются неизменными в течение миллионов лет. 

В настоящее время, компания, несмотря на прежние заявления о том, что если фабрика не будет перенесена в Сотк, то рудник будет закрыт из-за нерентабельности, все же возобновила деятельность фабрики и рудника. 

Однако, опасность для Севана остается. Для осуществления замыслов по переносу фабрики в Сотк, компании необходимо разработать полноценный проект с обязательной оценкой воздействия на окружающую среду, что требует длительного времени и соответствующих затрат. Отметим, что в настоящее время компания уже приступила к финансированию научных исследований на Севане в этом направлении. 
Вся версия http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...12-12%2F150%2F


GOLD MINING INDUSTRIALISTS’ INTERESTS THREATEN LAKE SEVAN

SEVAN TO TURN INTO A “GOLDEN” LAKE? 

The presentation of “Gold Mine for Sevan” film took place in UNDP office in Armenia on 11 December. 

Film is shot by “Ecolur” and AWHHE organizations in the framework of “S.O.S. Sevan” campaign together with the support of Women in Europe for a Common Future Network (WECF).

Please, read published materials on this issue. 
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...12-12%2F150%2F
--------------------

To reply to this message, follow the link below:
http://www.facebook.com/n/?inbox/rea...=1072525334060

___
Want to control which emails you receive from Facebook? Go to:
http://www.facebook.com/editaccount....02Njk1NTM2NzQ=

ես չեմ հասկանում, ՀԱՅն ինչքա՞ն անուղեղ պիտի լինի, որ նույնիսկ հնարավորություն թույլ տա՝ Սևանի ավազանին վնաս հացնելու... ախր էդ մեր միակ փրկությունն ա, հո էդ աստիճան հիմա՛ր չե՞ն... կամ էլ ծայրաստիճան հուսահատ մազոխիստ են ու ուզում են իրենց ու իրենց սերունդների հետքը ջնջեն էս երկրից...  :Angry2:

----------


## նախշուն

*Այսօր HayTv-ով Ելույթ է ունեցել Նիկոլայ Դալաքյանը` Մարիամ Աստվածածին հիվանդանոցի բժիշկներից մեկը, և հայտնել է , որ այս տարի ՍՐՏԻ և ԱՅԼ ԱՐԱՏՆԵՐՈՎ նորածին երեխաների թիվը ԳԵՐԱԶԱՆՑՈՒՄ Է մնացած տարիների թվին....
Նա ասում էր, որ շուտափույթ անհրաժեշտ է այս հարցի շուրջ քննարկումներ սկսել ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՏ` ներգրավվելով "Բնապահպանության" և "Առողջապահության" նախարարություններին...

ՊԱՃԱՌՆ ԱԿՆՀԱՅՏ է~~*

----------


## նախշուն

Հարգելի բնասերներ
Թող որ ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը թափանցի բոլոր հակաէկոլոգիական ոլորտները. Բնությունը թեթև շունչ քաշի մենք էլ իր հետ միասին. Գուցե "*ճ*գնավորի" պես ապրելով` մարդկությունը հասկանա, որ չպետք է հակառակ գնալ բնության օրենքներին, այլ հակառակը ` իր ապագան կերտի պահպանելով ԲՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ և ներդաշնակվելով ԲՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ հետ~
Բարի Տարի Սուրբ Ծնունդը

----------


## Kuk

*Անտառաջարդ*


2008 թվականի սեպտեմբեր ամսից ՉԻ-ն հետաքննություն է սկսել: Նյութը Հայաստանում «օրինական» անտառահատումները, փայտանյութի արդյունահանումը եւ արտահանումն են:Հետաքննությունը արդեն իսկ վեր է հանել տասնյակ փաստեր, որ վկայում են, անուն առ անուն փաստում են իրենց երկրին ու ժողովրդին, իրենց զավակների միջավայրն ու ապագան անվերականգնելիորեն, հիմքերի°ց կործանող «հայորդիների» հանցագործությունը: 

Շատ շուտով կարդացեք մեր էջերում` 

Հայաստանում ձեւավորված է եւ մեքենայի ճշգրտությամբ գործում է անտառների պլանավորված ոչնչացման համակարգ: Այդ համակարգը ներառում է ողջ կոալիցիա կոչվածը, պետական մի շարք մարմիններ, պաշտոնատար անձանց` ամենաբարձր, միջին ու ստորադաս բոլոր օղակներում, ներառում է նաեւ գործարար շրջանակներ Հայաստանում եւ նրանից դուրս: 

Հենց միայն հանրապետության հյուսիսում, հյուսիս-արեւելքում եւ Ղարաբաղում մեր կատարած ուսումնասիրությունները, նկարահանումները, հենց միայն դրանց համադրումը զուտ պաշտոնական տվյալների ու վիճակագրության հետ փաստում են` սա մտածված, ծրագրված ու փայլուն կերպով իրականացվող դիվերսիա է, որ նախ հանգելու է Հայաստանի անտառածածկույթի վերացմանը, դրան զուգահեռ` անտառաբնակ կենդանական աշխարհի իսպառ ոչնչացմանը, ապա եւ էռոզիայի ու բնակլիմայական ողջ համակարգի ու պայմանների բացարձակ փոփոխությունների, ի վերջո` այդ նույն շրջաններից մարդկային ռեսուրսների գերակա մասի հեռանալուն: 

ՉԻ-ն շնորհակալ է այն քաղաքացիներին ու պաշտոնատար անձանց, որ օգնել են եւ օգնելու են հետաքննության անցկացմանը: ՉԻ-ն նոր տեղեկություններ ու փաստեր է սպասում ձեզանից: 

Սպասեք մեր հրապարակումներին: Ճանաչեք մեր ազգի «սերուցքը»:

www.chi.am

----------


## նախշուն

*Փոթորկվի'ր Սևան, 

Ու առանձնացրու 

Պղտորն`զուլալից, 

Արևը` ծխից, 

Կանաչը` մոխրից,* 

*Ծառը` ԱնԾառից,*
*
Կեղծը` Արդարից, 
*
Աղբը` մաքուրից, 

Կոյուղին` Գետից , 

Գիտակն` Անգետից, 
*
Դժոխքն` դրախտից, 

Մաքրիր մեզ աղտից`**
Հետ պահիր Գաղթից 

Զերծ պահիր անդարձ , անսանձ աղետից
*
**Ու հոսա, ժայթքի մեր երակներով
Հայոց լեռներով, Հայոց դաշտերով* 
*
Ու առանձնացրու* 

*Լույսը` խավարից , Մահը` անմահից 
*

----------


## նախշուն

*Ի*նչպես է անտառապահը բնաջնջում կենդանիներին ի շահ անտառի 
*կամ*Թե ինչպես չփրկեցի սպիտակ ձյան սև վարազին...


Ձմեռ էր. այն ձմեռներից, որն պարգևում է քեզ ամեն տարի քո մայրը` բնությունը;

Գետերի հետ ընկերացած, լույսի հետևից ընկած արշավում էինք դեպի տուն, դեպի այնտեղ ուր թողել էի մարմնահոգիս, արշավում էինք դեպի քարանձավ, հոգևոր միացում, նյութականացում, այդ այն վայրերից է, որտեղ հասնելու միակ ճամփան` նույնացումն է ` հողի , ջրի, հոգու նույնացումը:

Սպիտակ ձյունը ճամփին ամբողջացնում էր այն ինչ կիսատ էր, մաքրում էր այն ինչ ,  անորոշ էր, սպառված էր, մութ էր,սև էր:

Սև էր նաև խոզը, այն երջանիկ խոզը, որն վարազացել էր բնության մեջ, որն բնությունից ստացել էր ազատության պարգևը, որն էլ ի վերջո կործանեց իրեն:

Նա վազում էր, ճախրում, վայելում էր սպիտակը, փափուկը,անարատը, ազատությունը:

Եվ հանկարծ ուրախության ճիչը փոխարինվեց ներդաշնակությունը խախտող կրակոցով, կենդանիներից անտառը "փրկելու", տղամարդկությունը հաստատելու մի վայրագ պոռթկոցով...

Ինչ էր այդ?
Որ տապալեց Սև վարազին գետնին? որ խլեց վարազի ազատությունը, որ կոտրեց նրա թևերը?

Կա մի այդպիսի բան ? որ ի զորու է խլել ազատությունը շնչավոր էակից?

Նա ազատվեց կյանքից` նվիրելով իր մահը իրեն բնաջնջողներին ու այժմ այդ մահը ապրում է խոսրովի արգելոցի անտառապետի մեջ:

----------


## Kuk

*Անտառագողերը դեպքի վայրում. Լոռի*

*Նախապատմություն* 

Արդեն մի քանի ամիս է, ինչ մենք սկսել ենք հետաքննել Դսեղի անտառներում տիրող վիճակը: Մի քանի անգամ «ՉԻ» խմբագրակազմը այցելել է Լոռվա մարզ եւ ականատես եղել, թե ինչպես են համատարած ծառահատումների ճանապարհով ոչնչացվում «Հայանտառի» Դսեղի անտառտնտեսության հսկողության տակ գտնվող անտառները: Մեր թերթի երեկվա համարում զետեղված լուսանկարները արվել են հենց այդ այցերի ընթացքում` 2008թ. նոյեմբեր-դեկտեմբեր ամիսներին: Ինչպես արդեն տեղեկացրել ենք, դրանք արված են Հայաստանի Լոռվա մարզի Դսեղի անտառտնտեսության Ջարդուտ, Ճգնավորի Էր, Ճգնավորի Թալա, Մոշուտ Մատ, Արփաթալա, Բերձենի հողեր, Աթանի Ղաշ, Տանձուտ-Խոտհարք, Ժանգառլու հանդամասերում: 

Անցած շաբաթ, ոչնչացվող անտառների թեմային ինքնակամ արձագանքեց ՀՀ Գյուղատնտեսության նախարարության «Հայանտառ» պետական ձեռնարկության գլխավոր տնօրեն, դաշնակցական Մարտուն Մաթեւոսյանը: Վերջինիս այն պնդումները, թե Դսեղի անտառներում միայն սանիտարական հատումներ են իրականացվում, ավարտվեցին նրանով« որ նա մեզ առաջարկեց միասին այցելել Դսեղ եւ տեղում համոզվել: Շաբաթ օրը մենք Մարտուն Մաթեւոսյանի եւ «Հայանտառի» գլխավոր անտառապետ Ռուբեն Պետրոսյանի հետ ու իրենց մեքենայով ուղեւորվեցինք Լոռու մարզ: 

Տեղեկացնենք, որ ամբողջ ճանապարհին Մարտուն Մաթեւոսյանը փորձում էր իմանալ, թե որքանով ենք տեղյակ նախորդ մի հրապարակման մեջ տեղ գտած Արմեն Մաթեւոսյան անունով անձից: Մենք սկզբում կատակի տվեցինք` խոսակցության ընթացքում մեջբերելով տեխնիկական վրիպակի վարկածը: Այնուհետեւ` շարունակեցինք կատակել` ասելով, որ Արմեն Մաթեւոսյանը` Դսեղի անտառտնտեսության տնօրեն Արմեն Այդինյանի եւ Մարտուն Մաթեւոսյանի հիբրիդն է: Ավելի ուշ` Ահնիձորում արդեն, հասկացանք, որ Մարտուն Մաթեւոսյանը լավ էլ տեղյակ է Արմեն Մաթեւոսյանի ով լինելուց (դա մեզ հաջողվեց իմանալ, երբ նա թաքուն խոսում էր իր աշխատակիցների հետ): Մեկ անգամ եւս ընդգծենք, որ տարածքում հատումների «տերը» Արսեն Բազեյան «ճարպիկ» գործարարն է` Ալբերտ Բազեյանի եղբորորդին, իսկ Մոտկորի հատվածում` Ահնիձոր, Աթան, Շամուտ, Լորուտ գյուղերի շուրջ անտառաջարդի կոորդինատորն է ոմն Արմեն Մաթեւոսյան, մեկը, որ հիշել է պապի գյուղը եւ լոզերը թափելով Վանաձորից «հայրենի» Ահնիձոր է վերադարձել` հենց որ բիզնեսը «կպել է»: 

*Դեպքի վայր* 

Առաջին կանգառը Դսեղում էր` հենց տարածքային անտառտնտեսության գրասենյակում: Այստեղ Դսեղի անտառտնտեսության պետ Արմեն Այդինյանի` Արմենչոյի եւ նրա աշխատակիցների հետ հանդիպումն առանձնապես տպավորիչ էր այն առումով, որ հասկացանք, թե տգետների ինչպիսի բանդա է տնօրինում անտառների ճակատագիրը: Նկատենք, որ մինչ այդ այցելությունը Արմենչոն մեր բազմաթիվ հեռախոսազրույցների ընթացքում անընդհատ շեշտում էր, թե կան հանդամասեր, ուր նախատեսված են սանիտարական հատումներ, եւ որ հատման ենթարկված բոլոր ծառերը կնիքված են ու փաստաթղթավորված: Դսեղում անտառների քարտեզներից բացի, խնդրեցինք նաեւ տրամադրել այն հանդամասերի եւ հատատեղիների ցանկը` «կվադրատներով», եւ հատված ծառերի «տոմսերը»` անձնագրերը, ուր օրենքով նախատեսված է սանիտարական հատումներ իրականացնել: Նշենք, որ սանիտարական հատում կարող է համարվել հիվանդության, շրջակա այլ ծառերին խանգարելու, տեսակի անհրաժեշտության բացակայության եւ նման այլ պայմաններով տվյալ «կվադրատի» ծառերի ընդհանուր քանակությունից որոշների ընտրողական հատումը: 

Մինչդեռ մեր տեսած հանդամասերում ծառերը կտրված էին մեկը մյուսի հետեւից: Դա ավելի շատ նման էր փնթի ու ավազակային հարձակման, քան գիտապրակտիկ որեւէ հիմնավորմամբ արված հատման: Չկար որեւէ հատված, ուր ծառերը խմբերով պարզապես տապալված չլինեին` իրենց հետ կոտրել-տապալելով նաեւ հարեւան երիտասարդ ու բարալիկ ծառերը: Ընտրության այնքան փոքր շանս էին ունեցել «սանիտարական» հատում իրականացնող հայանտառականները, որ 50-70 սանտիմետր տրամագծով ծառերն էլ էին տապալել: 

*Դաշնակ Մարտունը կատաղում է* 

Վերադառնալով Դսեղի անտառտնտեսության գրասենյակում տեղի ունեցած խոսակցությանը` հավելենք, որ թե՛ Արմենչոն, թե՛ նրա ենթակաները այդպես էլ չկարողացան մեզ որեւէ փաստաթուղթ ներկայացնել. վերջիններս միայն կցկտուր կմկմում էին` սպասելով, թե երբ է վերադասը` դաշնակ Մարտունը, օգնության հասնելու: Անհարմար իրավիճակը մեղմելու համար մենք խնդրեցինք տեղեկանքներ ներկայացնել Ահնիձոր ու Աթան գյուղերին հարող Բերձենի հողեր, Աթանի Ղաշ, Տանձուտ-Խոտհարք, Ժանգառլու հանդամասերում իրականացված սանիտարական հատումների մասին, ինչն էլ վերջնականապես հունից հանեց դաշնակ Մարտունին: Վերջինս սկսեց գոռգոռալ ու հայհոյել, ապա շպրտեց ձեռքին պահած մեր գրառումների թուղթը: Նրան շատ արագ կարողացան վնասազերծել գրասենյակի աշխատակիցները: Կամաց-կամաց հասկանալի էր դառնում` բանդայի նյարդային բռնկումների պատճառը: Մարտուն Մաթեւոսյանն արդեն Դսեղում հասկացավ, որ մենք եկել ենք դեպքի վայր ոչ թե «մուկ տշելու», այլ իրեն ապացուցելու, որ ծառերը հատվում են իրե°նց հանցավոր մասնակցությամբ եւ համաձայնությամբ: Ի դեպ` բավական աղքատիկ անտառածածկ ունեցող Հայաստանը շինափայտ արտահանող երկրների ցանկում է, եւ մենք բազմիցս բարձրաձայնել ենք, որ Դսեղի անտառների ոչնչացումը հերթական բիզնես ծրագիրն է, որտեղից կոնկրետ «քյար» ունեն բոլորը, ներքեւի օղակներից` Արմենչոյից ու Մարտունից սկսած, մինչեւ վերին ատյաններ: 

*Գավառական ճիգեր* 

Շարունակելով` ընդգծենք, որ Մարտուն Մաթեւոսյանի քավորությամբ տեղի աշխատակիցները փորձեցին ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի մենք չկարողանանք բարձրանալ հանդամասեր: (Դսեղում մեզ միացան «Հայանտառի» աշխատակիցներն իրենց մեքենաներով` «Նիվա» եւ «Ուազ պատրիոտ»)£ 4-5 ժամ շարունակ վերջիններս կապիկությամբ էին զբաղված` նախ հրաժարվում էին հանդամասերի տեղերը նշել, ապա նվնվում էին, թե ձյան պատճառով մեքենաները չեն բարձրանա անտառ, հետո էլ իրար վրա էին գցում «շեֆին» ոտքով անտառները ուղեկցելու ծանր «պարտականությունը»: Չգիտես ինչու, մեզ ուղեկցող վիլիսների բոլոր անիվները կապրոնից էին, իսկ անտառտնտեսության աշխատակիցներն էլ նախօրոք իմանալով, որ անտառ են բարձրանալու, որոշել էին հագնել իրենց, երեւի թե, հարսանիք գնալու զամշե կոշիկները: Վիլիսները հուսահատ «բուքսավատ» էին անում` չհասկանալով, թե իրենց հին լոռեցի տերերը այդ ո՞ր օրից են ձյան վրայով զառիթափ բարձրանալիս «ռազդատկա» անջատում ու գազ տալիս: Մինչ «լոռեցիք» կարծում էին, թե «շուստրի» ձեւերով կարող են այնպես անել, որ մենք չմտնենք անտառ, մենք այդ ընթացքում աշխատում էինք` ինֆորմացիա հավաքելով մասնավոր զրույցների ընթացքում, նրանց թաքուն խոսակցություններին ականջ դնելով եւ առհասարակ նրանց վարքաբանությանը հետևելով: 

Այս ամենի ականատեսը` դաշնակ Մարտունը, սրտի խորքում ուրախացել էր, սակայն նրա ուրախությունը հօդս ցնդեց, երբ մենք ասացինք. եթե մեքենաները չեն գնում, ուրեմն ոտքով կբարձրանանք: Մաթեւոսյանը, շնչակտուր լինելով, հաղթահարեց բարձունքի մի մասը միայն. «Հայանտառի» գլխավոր անտառագետը «ՉԻ» ներկայացուցչի հետ բարձրացավ մինչեւ վերջ` նրան մատնացույց անելով հատված ծառերի կոճղերը: Մարտունի ենթականերից եւ ոչ մեկը մեքենայից չիջավ էլ: Դաշնակ Մարտունին հասցեագրված այս արհամարհական վերաբերմունքից մենք հասկացանք, որ ոլորտում ոչ միայն «բարդակն» է տիրում, այլ որ «տեղական գողերը» չունեն որեւէ բան ապացուցելու «կենտրոնի գողերին». նալոգն է` տվել են ու հիմա իրենց ինչ գործն է, թե ով ում ինչ կապացուցի: «Խեղճ Մաթեւոսյանը ընգել ա սրանց խելքին. տարել-գցել են ցեխերի մեջ». Արմենչոյի հետ զրույցի ժամանակ նկատեց «Նիվա» մակնիշի ավտոմեքենայի վարորդը: Արմենչոն ավելի կառուցողական էր` «Գնանք գոճի ուտելու» կամ էլ «Հիմա մի ռեստորանում նստած կլինեինք` սաունան էլ կողքը կլիներ»: Ինչ վերաբերում է բուն մասնագիտական խոսակցությանն, ապա նա անընդհատ ընդգծում էր, որ ապօրինի հատումներ, ինչ խոսք, կան, բայց միաժամանակ ավելացնում էր. «Ոչ ոք գելի սիրտ չի կերել, որ ինքնագլուխ ծառ կտրի»: Երբ վերջինիս փորձեցինք բացատրել, որ մեր ասածն էլ հենց այդ է` անտառը ոչնչացնելու պետական այս հանցագործությունը հովանավորվում է վերեւների կողմից, նա ասաց. «Միշտ էլ տենցա` գլխին որ խփում ես, ոտքերն են ցավում»: (Ոտքեր ասելով` Արմենչոն նկատի ուներ իրեն եւ իր աշխատակիցներին): 

*Վերադարձ* 

Արդեն ուշ երեկո էր. անտառը պատվել էր մթան քողով, եւ մենք ստիպված էինք գտնել ճանապարհն ու վերադառնալ: Օրվա վերջում երկու բան հասկացանք: Մարտուն Մաթեւոսյանը եկել էր ոչ թե իր աչքով տեսնելու անտառի ջարդը, այլ ամեն ինչ անելու, որ մենք եւս մեկ անգամ, արդեն իր ներկայությամբ չարձանագրենք տեղի ունեցող վայրենությունը: Եվ երկրորդ` նա եկել էր ոչ թե հանցագործությունը բացահայտելու եւ մեղավորներին պատասխանատվության կանչելու քայլեր ձեռնարկելու, այլ այդ հանցագործությունը կոծկելու: Երկու դեպքում էլ նա չհաջողեց: Մի բան էլ ավելի` մենք հասկացանք, որ «Հայանտառ» պետական ձեռնարկության գլխավոր տնօրեն Մաթեւոսյանից տարածքային կազմակերպության աշխատակիցներն առանձնապես չեն քաշվում: Ինչո՞ւ. որովհետեւ «աշխատում» են հավասար հիմունքներով, եւ այս` ոչնչացվող անտառները հալալ փայերի բաժանած «շեֆ» ու «ենթակա» թայֆայից որեւէ մեկը որեւէ մեկին առայժմ, առանց վերից իջած հրահանգի չի կարող «նեղացնել»: 


Հ.Գ. Վերադարձի ճանապարհին Մարտուն Մաթեւոսյանը մեզ հետ հստակ պայմանավորվեց, որ երկուշաբթի` հունվարի 19-ին կայցելի խմբագրություն եւ մեզ հետ կքննարկի այցի արդյունքներն ու մանրամասները: Բնականաբար, նա չեկավ: Բացի այդ, Լոռի մեր այցելության նախօրեին` հունվարի 15-ին, պարոն Մաթեւոսյանին էինք հանձնել մի հարցաթերթիկ` Հայաստանում եւ Լոռիում անտառահատումների վերաբերյալ, որ «Հայանտառում» հիմա թերեւս քննարկում, վերաքննարկում ու հմտորեն ձեւակերպում են: Հուսանք եւ սպասենք պատասխաններին:

Գոհար Վեզիրյան
www.chi.am

----------


## Kuk

*Պետական անտառագողերը*

Սույն լուսանկարները արվել են 2008թ. նոյեմբեր-դեկտեմբեր ամիսներին Հայաստանի Լոռվա մարզի Դսեղի անտառտնտեսության Ջարդուտ, Ճգնավորի Էր, Ճգնավորի Թալա, Մոշուտ Մատ, Արփաթալա, Բերձենի հողեր, Աթանի Ղարշ, Տանձուտ, Խոտհարք, Ժանգառլու հանդամասերում, որ «Հայանտառ» պետական ձեռնարկության տերմինաբանությամբ ու նաեւ վարքագծով պարզապես քառակուսիներ են քարտեզի վրա` «կվադրատ»: Ցավոք, այն, ինչ տեսնում եք, սոսկ հետեւանքն է` կտրված հարյուրամյա ծառերի մեծ մասը արդեն դեպքի վայրում չէր` գողերը ավարով հասցրել էին հեռանալ: Այս եւ այլ բազմաթիվ բացահայտումների մասին` հաջորդիվ:











www.chi.am

----------


## նախշուն

Ալավերդու «մկնդեղի գերեզմանոցում» թաղվել են նաեւ քիմիական նյութեր

Խորհրդային տարիներից ժառանգություն մնացած Ալավերդու լեռնամետալուրգիական կոմբինատի մկնդեղի գերեզմանոցը, կամ ինչպես ալավերդցիներն են ասում` «մագիլնիկը», տեղակայված է քաղաքի Լեն-Հանքեր (Մադան) թաղամաս գնացող ճամփեզրին, թաղամասից հազիվ 1 կմ հեռավորության վրա:
Իր գործարկման օրվանից մինչեւ վերջերս Ալավերդու «Արմենիան Քափըր Փրոգրամ» (ACP) ընկերությունը չի օգտագործել գերեզմանոցը: Այն այսօր բացարձակ անուշադրության է մատված: Մինչդեռ, ինչպես տեղեկացրեցին գերեզմանոցի հարեւանությամբ բնակվող բնակիչները, մեկ ամիս առաջ 3 բեռնատար ավտոմեքենայով գերեզմանոց են բերվել կապրոնե եւ երկաթե զմռսված տակառներ: Բնակիչների վկայությամբ` դրանք թաղվել են գերեզմանոցում: Նրանք տեսել են, թե ինչպես են տրակտորով հող լցրել տակառների վրա:
Զմռսված տակառների մեջ թունավոր նյութեր են եղել: «Արմենիան Քափըր Փրոգրամ» ընկերության արտադրության գծով տնօրեն Նիկոլայ Ֆեոֆանովից տեղեկացանք, որ տակառների մեջ թաղվել են ընկերության պղնձաձուլական գործարանի լաբորատորիայի քիմիական այն նյութերը, որոնք գործածության համար այլեւս պիտանի չեն: Թե դրանք ի՞նչ նյութեր են, եւ արդյո՞ք «Արմենիան Քափըր Փրոգրամ» ընկերությունն իրավունք ուներ թաղել այդ գերեզմանուցում, կպարզենք առաջիկայում:
Գերեզմանոցը ցանկապատված չէ: Ինչպես թաղամասի անասունները, այնպես էլ մարդիկ ազատ ելումուտ են անում այնտեղ: Տարածքի վտանգավորության մասին զգուշացնող որեւէ ցուցանակ չկա: Գերեզմանոցի որոշ հատվածներում պատռված պարկերով մկնդեղի թափոններ են թափված, իսկ տարածքի առանձին հատվածներում մեծ խոռոչներ են:
«Հնարավոր է` մարդիկ լինեն բացած, հնարավոր է կենդանիները փորած լինեն, մի քանի տարի առաջ գերեզմանոցի տարածքում շատ մարդկանց կարելի էր տեսնել: Հայաստանում ռայոն չկար, որտեղից մարդիկ մեքենաներով չգային էստեղից շլամ տանելու: Մարդկանց թվում էր, թե այնտեղ թաղված շլամի մեջ ոսկու պարունակություն կա, պարկերով տանում էին ոսկի ստանալու համար: Շրջափակող բետոնե պատերի արմատուրաներն էլ քանդեցին տարան»,- ասացին գերեզմանոցի հարեւանությամբ բնակվող Շուրիկ եւ Լաուրա Կիրակոսյանները:
Վտանգավոր թափոնների գերեզմանոցի մասին Շուրիկ Կիրակոսյանը պատմեց նաեւ մի զավեշտական պատմություն. «Այտա մենակ էդ չի, սիրահար զույգեր են գալիս ավտոյով: Երեկ, ճաշին էր, ապրանքը հանեցի, մի ավտո ուզեր մտնի տարածքը, տեսավ ես եմ գնում, նորից կամաց ետ գնաց: Ասեցի` չերեւամ իրեն, կարող ա մոտիկ մարդ լինի, չուզենա, որ ես տեսնեմ, թողի ետ եկա: Որ լավ ման գաս, արաղի ու գինու շշեր էլ կգտնես էնտեղ: Կողքով անցնել չի լինում, միշիակի հոտը խեղդում է, ոնց էլ իրենց վատ չեն զգում»,- զարմանում է Շուրիկ Կիրակոսյանը:
Գերեզմանոցի ցանկապատման եւ տարածքի վտանգավորության մասին բնակչությանը տեղեկացնող ցուցանակ տեղադրելու կապակցությամբ Նիկոլայ Ֆեոֆանովն ասաց, որ «տարածքը տարիներ առաջ ցանցապատված է եղել, բայց այն գողացել են»: Նա տեղեկացրեց նաեւ, որ գերեզմանոցը պատկանում է «Մանես» ՓԲԸ-ին եւ խոստացավ այն ցանկապատելու եւ ցուցանակ փակցնելու համար հանձնարարություն տալ վերջինիս:
*hetq.am*

----------


## նախշուն

Այսօր* 21. 00* հայլուրով դիտեք, թե ինչպես է 


*անտառաՊԵՏԸ ԲՆԱՋՆՋՈՒՄ կենդանիներին* 

*Ի ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԽՈՍՐՈՎԻ ԱՆՏԱՌԻ....*


*"Սև ՎԱՐԱԶԸ ՍՊԻՏԱԿ ՁՅԱՆ ՄԵՋ"*


*"ԿՅԱՆՔԻՑ ՄԱՀՈՎ ԱԶԱՏՎԱԾԸ"*

*ԻՐ ՄԱՀԸ ՆՎԻՐԵՑ ԻՐԵՆ ԲՆԱՋՆՋՈՂՆԵՐԻՆ.......*


*ՎԱՐԱԶԻ ԱՃՅՈՒՆԸ ՄԵՋ ՄԵՋ ԱՐՎԵՑ, ԻՍԿ ՈՍԿՈՐՆԵՐԸ ՀՕԴՍ ՑՆԴԵՑԻՆ*


*ՆՐԱ ՎԻՐՏՈՒԱԼ ԳԵՐԵԶՄԱՆԻՆ ԿԳՐՎԻ`*

*ԱԽՄԱԽ ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԷՐ, ՓՉԱՑՆՈՒՄ ԷՐ ԱՆՏԱՌԻ ԿԱՂՆԻՆԵՐԸ*

*ԱՐԳԵԼՈՑ ? ԹԵ ՍՊԱՆԴԱՆՈՑ....*

----------

Մենուա (14.12.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

*Ուզում եք կանխել Ջրհեղեղն ու Անապատացումը ?*
*Փոխարենը ստեղծել բնականին շատ մոտ գտնվող ոռոգման նոր համակարգեր, որն էլ իր հերթին կլավացնի փարթամ բուսականության աճը, բերրիությունը 3-4 անգամ:*

Խնդրում եմ կարդացեք և արձագանքեք 85ամյա Մարտին Մակարյանի ազգանվեր , հայրենանպաստ մտքերին և մեզ ժառանգած գործողություններին:

Պահենք մեր հողերը մե’ր երկրում:

2002թ. Մշակված ՀՀ «Ջրային օրենսգրքի» նախագծում ոչ մի խոսք չկա մթնոլորտային տեղումներից առաջացած ջրերի օգտագործման մասին, այնինչ լեռնալանջերի և թեքությունների վրա եկած տեղումները կարելի է պահել լեռնալանջերի վրա, թույլ չտալ , որ առավել էռոզացված տարածքի հողը ներառվի մակերեսային հոսքին և հեղեղների ձևով դուրս գա հանրապետության սահմաններից, որով էլ կկանխվեն հողի էռոզիան, ջրհեղեղն ու անապատացումը:
Բանը նրանում է, որ ալպյան արոտները, անտառը, որն ունի մեռյալ ծածկոց, հարթավայրերը, մարգագետինը հեղեղաջրեր չեն առաջացնում: Միայն առավել էռոզացված տարածքի հողը, որի բուսածածկը քայքայված է , նոսրացած կամ բացակայում է , տեղումներից առաջացած մակերեսային հոսք է առաջացնում, որը կազմում է եկած տեղումների մոտ 50տոկոսը:
Դա նշանակում է , որ տարեկան 500մմ տեղումների գոտում գտնվող առավել էռոզացված հողերի յուրաքանչյուր հեկտարից հեռանում է 250 մ ³ ջուր:
Վերջինս կազմում է մի շարք մշակաբույսերի տարեկան ոռոգման նորմայի չափը:
Կանխելով այդ ջրերի հեռացումը էռոզացված լեռնալանջերից, ջրերը պահելով տեղում կստեղծվեն ոռոգմանը մոտ պայմաններ, որի հետևանքով այս հողերի բերրիությունը կբարձրանա 3-4 անգամ և փարթամ բուսականություն կաճի, որն ի վերջո կվերածվի հողի: Ստացվում է որ այն ջրերը, որոնք հեռացնում էին լեռնալանջերի հողը հանրապետությունից, լեռնալանջերի վրա պահելով հող կստեղծեն:
Դեռևս 2004թ և դրանից էլ շատ տարիներ առաջ դիմել եմ բազմաթիվ պատկան կազմակերպությունների ` Գյուղատնտեսության և Բնության պահպանության նախարարություններին, Ջրային տնտեսության պետական կոմիտեին, Ազգային ժողովին, նույնիսկ հանրապետության վարչապետին և նախագահին: Չնայած կան վերոհիշյալ կազմակերպությունների կարծիքները, սակայն մինչ օրս այս հրատապ խնդրի լուծումը հարկ եղած ընթացքը չի ստացել:

*Խնդրում եմ Ձեր միջամտությունը*
*Հարգանքներով և մեծ սպասումներով
Մարտին Ղուկաղի Մակարյան
Երևան 33 ,Բակունցի փ., տ.16
Հեռախոսահամար 26 79 52*

http://www.azg.am/AM/2007020704

----------


## նախշուն

*Շարունակում են լափել անտառը
*
*Ու չկա մեկը, որ փակի լափողի բերանն ու բռնի անտառը ոչնչացնողի ձեռքը*


*Գողոնը տեղափոխվում է առանց համարանիշի բեռնատարներով:*

«Չորրորդ իշխանություն» թերթի մեր գործընկերները արդեն մի քանի ամիս է, ինչ նախանձելի հետեւողականությամբ հետաքննում են Դսեղի եւ Լալվարի անտառներում իրականացվող վայրենի ու ապօրինի ծառահատումները, որոնք իրականացվում են պատկան մարմինների՝ ՀՀ բնապահպանության, գյուղատնտեսության նախարարությունների լռելյայն համաձայնությամբ եւ «Հայանտառ» պետական ընկերության ու դրա տնօրեն, դաշնակցական գործիչ Մարտուն Մաթեւոսյանի գլխավորությամբ: Որքան զարհուրելի են Դսեղի անտառտնտեսության Ջարդուտ, Ճգնավորի Էր, Ճգնավորի Թալա, Մոշուտ Մատ, Արփաթալա, Բերձենի հողեր, Աթանի Ղաշ, Տանձուտ-Խոտհարք, Ժանգառլու, նաեւ Նորհաս եւ Գյուղատեղ-Խոտհարք, Մեծ Չալա, Ահնիձոր, Աթան եւ Լորուտ, Տանձուտ-Խոտհարք, Ահնիձորի Չարդախլու, Գյուղատեղ-Խոտհարք, Մեծ Չալա, Հաղպատ, Ծաղկաշատ Ջիլիզա եւ բազմաթիվ այլ հանդամասերի անտառներում տեղի ունեցած եւ շարունակվող անտառոչնչացման տեսարաններն ու դրանց նկարագրությունը, այնքան տարակուսելի է այդ հանցագործության նկատմամբ հայրենի իշխանությունների համառ անտարբերությունը: 2008թ. նոյեմբերից մինչեւ երեկ ՀՀ իշխանությունների միակ արձագանքն այն է, թե՝ «ՉԻ»-ի փաստական հարուստ տվյալներ պարունակող հրապարակումներն, իբր, ուսումնասիրվում են տեղում, ու մեկ էլ, որ Դսեղի անտառների կոտորածի հեղինակներից մեկը՝ անտառտնտեսության պետ Արմեն Այդինյանը, պաշտոնանկ է արվել: Իսկ ովքե՞ր են ուսումնասիրում «տեղում». հենց իրենք՝ «սանիտարական հատումներ» անմեղ անվան տակ հեկտարներով անտառ ոչնչացնողներն ու դրանից ստացվող հսկայական եկամուտներում իրենց փայն ունեցող «Հայանտառը», ՀՅԴ-ի պրոտեժե, «Ավշար» ընկերության սեփականատեր Արամայիս Գրիգորյանի գլխավորած գյուղնախարարության անտառների մոնիտորինգ իրականացնող կառույցը, բնապահպանության նախարարության վերահսկողական տեսչությունը, Լոռու մարզպետարանը եւ էլի ինչ-որ մարդիկ կամ կառույցներ: Հիմա մեզ կմեղադրեն, թե մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններ ենք անում, «խեղճ» նախարարներին զրպարտում ենք... Բայց այլ եզրակացության համար մեզ ծանրակշիռ եւ կոնկրետ փաստեր են պետք, որ հիշյալ գերատեսչությունները հետեւողական են ապօրինի ծառահատումները կանխելու գործում, որ ավարտել են ուսումնասիրություններն ու ի հայտ են բերել, օրինակ՝ Դսեղի ու Լալվարի անտառները ոչնչացման եզրին հասցրած հանցավոր խմբի բոլոր անդամներին, պարագլուխներին, որ վերջիններս ոչ միայն պաշտոնանկ են արվել, այլեւ ենթարկվելու են քրեական պատասխանատվության: Անվիճելի է, որ հիշյալ գերատեսչությունները չտեսնելու են տալիս, որ հենց «Հայանտառում» Լոռվա անտառները ոչնչացնելու համար շատ կուռ աշխատող ենթակառուցվածք է ձեւավորվել նաեւ անտառապետերի գլխավորությամբ, որ ապօրինի ծառահատում-տեղափոխում, վերամշակում-վաճառք օղակում ներգրավված են ինչպես հարակից գյուղերի՝ Ահնիձոր, Աթան եւ Լորուտ, այնպես էլ Վրաստանի՝ ՀՀ-ին սահմանամերձ գյուղերի բնակիչներ, որոնք օգնում են հանցագործներին տեղափոխել հատված փայտանյութը: Ու չկա մեկը, որ փորձի փակել առողջ ծառը որպես արդյունաբերական փայտ երկրից հանող մեքենաների ճանապարհը:

«Հայանտառի» տնօրենը կարող է պնդել, թե ծառահատումները բացառապես «սանիտարական», «անտառմաքրման» կամ «անտառվերականգնման» նպատակ ունեն: Բայց փաստ է, որ այդ նպատակներով հատվող ծառերն, ըստ մասնագետների, պետք է կազմեն տարեկան ընդամենը 10-15 հազար խմ, իսկ իրականում «սանիտարական հատում» անվան տակ անգամ պաշտոնապես ներկայացվում է տարեկան մոտ 100 հազար խմ ցուցանիշ, ինչն արդեն վկայում է, որ ծառահատումներն ամենեւին էլ սանիտարական նպատակներով չեն իրականացվում: Կան փաստեր, որ Լոռվա անտառներում «սանիտարական հատում» անվան տակ ոչնչացվում են ոչ թե բոխի կամ հացենի, այլ հաճարենի, կաղնի, որոնց 1 խմ-ն դեռ 2007թ.-ին արժեր $800-1000: Այդ շինափայտի մի մասն, ըստ մեր աղբյուրների, վերամշակվում է ՀՀ-ում, ապա արտահանվում է երկրից եւ վերադառնում՝ որպես պատրաստի արտադրանք:

Ասում են՝ Վերահսկիչ պալատի նախագահ Իշխան Զաքարյանն էլ է որոշել «հնձվող» անտառներում սեփական հետաքննությունն անել: Որեւէ իրական հետաքննություն կարող է մի քանի հատորանոց եւ հաստափոր քրեական գործի նյութ դառնալ: Հիմա խնդիրը ոչ միայն ապօրինի ծառահատման կազմակերպիչներին ճաղերի ետեւում տեսնելն է, այլեւ, նախեւառաջ, Լոռվա հրաշք անտառները ոչնչացումից փրկելը, որն, ի դեպ, ոչ միայն իշխանությունների կամ բնապահպանական հարցերով զբաղվող եւ դրա համար նաեւ միջազգային ֆինանսավորում ստացող հասարակական կազմակերպությունների, այլեւ ողջ հասարակության խնդիրն է: Թե չէ՝ սպասել, թե գողը կամ հանցագործն ինքն իր ձեռքը կբռնի, միամտություն է:

----------


## նախշուն

Ողջույն!
Սիրելի բնասերներ
ուզում եմ տեղեկացնել, որ մինչև ապրիլի 16-ը կարող եք ուղղել Ձեզ մտահոգող հարցերը բնապահպանության նախարարին  info@hraparak.am հասցեյով:
Ձեր էլեկտրոնային նամակը կունենա այս տեսքը:

1.Անուն Ազգանուն /Ցանկալի է/
2.Ձեր կարծիքը ներկայիս էկոլոգիական վիճակի մասին 
3.Ձեր հարցերը

Օգտվենք այս հնարավորությունից բնապահպանության նախարարից ստանալու հրապարակային պատասխաններ հետագայում այն որպես փաստ ունենալու ակնկալիքով:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Այսօր վաղ առավոտից Լոռու մարզի պետական հիգիենիկ հակամաճարակային տեսչության բժիշկները խմբերի բաժանված շրջում էին Վանաձոր գետի երկայնքով' պարբերաբար ստուգելով գետի ջրի մաքրությունը:
> 
> Այսօրինակ ուսումնասիրության առիթը Վանաձոր թաղամասի բնակիչների կողմից հնչեցված ահազանգն էր, ըստ որի Վանաձոր գետի ջուրը պարբերաբար գոմաղբի գույն է ստանում:
> 
> Նախնական ուսումնասիրության արդյունքում' Վանաձոր գետում ոչինչ չի հայտնաբերվել, այժմ Լոռու մարզի պետական հիգիենիկ հակամաճարակային տեսչությունում ընթանում են գետի ջրի լաբարատոր ուսումնասիրություններ:
> 
> Գետում այս պահին գոմաղբ չլինելու փաստը Լոռու մարզի պետական հիգիենիկ հակամաճարակային տեսչության գլխավոր բժիշկ, Լոռու մարզի գլախավոր սանիտարական բժիշկ Կարինե Միրզոյանը մեկնաբանում է այսպես.«Հնարավոր է, որ օրվա ընթացքում, մեքենայով տանում թափում են, բնակիչների ահազանգից մինչև մեր խմբերի այցի ժամանակահատվածը երեւի քաղաքի գետային սահմանից դուրս է գալիս»:
> 
> Մինչ գետի ջրի լաբորատոր ուսումնասիրությունները պարզ կդառնան, հակահամաճարակային տեսչության բժիշկները կշարունակեն շրջայցերը' ուսումնասիրելով արդեն Վանաձոր գետի ակունքները կամ գետերի միացման վայրի ջրի մաքրությունը:
> ...


http://a1plus.am/am/regions/2009/05/20/river

----------


## նախշուն

շտապ պետք է ծառի մասնագետ, որ տարբերի չորը` կենդանի առողջ ծառից, հենց նոր մոլդովական փողոցի վրա տուն բարձրանալիս նկատում եմ "կանաչների կողմից" արդեն մասնատված ծառ~

մոտենում եմ, ում որոշումն է սա? Ձեր համարը տվեք....հրաժարվում են..
Զանգում են կակոյ նեբուդ' արմենակ կիրակոսյանի , որը վերևից դաբրո էր տվել, սա հաստատում ա, ասում եմ, ախպեր ջան, եթե տենց վստահ եք, ես մասնագետ կբերեմ ինքը կնայի , անհամաձայնության դեպքում կզանգի, տվե'ք ՁԵՐ ՀԱՄԱՐԸ....

նա միայն տալիս է աշխատանքային ինչ-որ համար ու կախում է հեռախոսը...
Խդրում եմ ՇՏԱՊ ՊԵՏՔ ԵՆ ՄԱՍՆԱԳԵՏՆԵՐ, որոնք կհասկանան , կզատեն չորը` առողջից:

ՈՒ եթե պարզվի , որ ԿԵԴԱՆԻ ԷՐ...ապա պետքա պատասխանատվության ենթարկվեն էդ սութի կանաչապատները, սաղ ծառերի քոքը չորացրին էլի, առաջ խորը անհետ էտում էին, հիմա էլ քոքից են դրած հատում իրանց ԴԻԱԿԱԽՈՐԱՎԱԾԱԽԱՇԼԱՄԱՅԻՆ բիզնեսի համար....

պ.ս.s320x240.jpegխնդրում եմ արձագանքե'ք , ուղարկեք մասնագետներ, մոլդովական փողոց ուղիղ Հայկի արձանի կանգառ...որտեղ վայր է ընկած մի քանի ժամ առաջ կենդանի ծառի վաղաժամ դին::

----------

Շինարար (09.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (09.11.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

Զանգ մեր բակի բնապահպանական խմբի անդամ 11-ամյա Գայանեյից:
 - Մարի~շ, մեր բակում ծառ են կտրում,
- Ինչ ծառ, ոնց , երբ: Աղմուկ բարձրացրա, հարևաններին կանչի, որ արգելեն, մինչև մասնագետ չբերենք, չտեսնի ենթակա է հատման, թե ոչ, ոչ մի ճյուղ անգամ չթողեք:
- Մարիշ, հարևանները դուրս չեն գալիս, իսկ իրանք շարունակում են կտրել, ինչ անեմ,- լացակումած ասում է Գայանեն…
Ես արագ աշխատանքի վայրից սլանում եմ մորս հետ դեպի մեր բակ…
 Այն տեսարանը, որ ես տեսա, քիչ էր տարբերվում սպանդից….
 Դուրս քցեցի ինձ ավտոյից, ով եք, ինչ եք անում, թույլտվություն ունե՞ք:
 - Երիտասարդացնում եմ ծառերը,- կացինը ձեռքը պատասխանեց մի տարեց մարդ:
 Ես սկսեցի նկարահանել, իմ առջև բացվում էին աննկարագրելի տեսարաններ… ոչ միայն խորը էտ, նաև մեր հատաբուն առողջ ծառը չկար, նա վայր էր նետված, առողջ, կյանքով լի երբեմնի այդ ծառը, որի շուրջ նա շատ հաճախ համախմբում էր մեզ` բնապահպանական խմբի անդամներիս, իր շվաքը շռայլում մեզ, իր բերքը հյուրասիրում, հիմա նա անդառնալի վայր էր ընկած:
Գայանեն լուռ էր, միայն նկատելի էին նրա հոսող արցունքները….
 - Ո՞վ եք դուք:
- Ես շենքի բնակիչ եմ:
 Փոքր ինչ հետո, երբ սկսեցի քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու մասին օրենքը ներկայացնել և պահանջեցի բացատրել, թե ինչով կբացատրի քոքից այս ծառը կտրելու փաստը, նա արդեն փոխեց երիտասարդացնելու վարկածը և ասեց, որ ամռանը ոջիլ է բաց թողնում:


 - Փաստորեն եթե ոջիլ է բաց թողնում, պետք է գլուխը կտրե՞լ, մարմնահատե՞լ, դուք այդպե՞ս եք վարվում կյանքում: Չե՞ք մտածել բուժելու մասին:


 Նա չպատասխանեց….


 Չէինք հասկանում ինչն է դրդել այս կացնապաշտին ավիրել, գետնին հավասարեցնել, կանաչասպանդ անել մեր բակը…


 Մի փոքր անց իմացանք, որ նա ոմն ՀԱՄԼԵՏԻ կամակատարն է, նա հրամայել է որոշ ծառեր մաքրել բակից` իրեն խանգարելու պատրվակով:


 Երբ մենք հարցրեցինք, ով է այդ Համլետ կոչեցյալը, մենք ուզում ենք իրեն տեսնել, նա խոսք տվեց, որ կփոխանցեն:


 Ես ապշում եմ ամեն անգամ, երբ տեսնում եմ, որ մարդն իր արմատն է չորացնում, չեմ հասկանում այս ինքնակործանման ծրագիրը որտեղից հային՞:


 Ես ուշացել էի:
 093 640 340 Ականատես
նկարներից այստեղ՝ http://hetq.am/am/ecology/tree-3/

----------

Chuk (30.11.2009), Շինարար (30.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (29.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (30.11.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

*
*

*Ինչու եք գալիս, ինչու եք խնդրում, որ ներեմ, խայտառակ չանեմ, ինչու եք իմ մոտ գալիս, գնացե'ք չոքեք ծառից ներողություն խնդրեք, ձեր հատված թոքերով երեխաներից, գուցե ներեն?:
Օ ո'չ, ես դաժան եմ, ես չեմ ճանաչում հարազատ- բարեկամ- հարևան- խնամի, ու չեմ ուզում կրկնել այն ավանդույթը, որ օրենքը միայն տարածվում է խեղճերի և ծանոթ չ...ունեցողների վրա:
Ո'չ այն բոլորիս համար է, մ'ենք ենք.  որ պիտի կյանքի կոչենք , հոգի փչենք, ապրեցնենք:
Փառք աստծո, ես քահանա չեմ,ես հասարակ բնակիչ եմ, որն իր քաղաքացիական պարտքն է համարում  հանցագործության մասին հայտնելը:
Ավելին, եթե ես համաձայնվեյի Ձեր "լավ էլի ,գարնանը քսան ծառ կտնկեմ" վաղուց արդեն ավանդույթ դարձած կարգախոսին, ես կանաչ լույս կվառեյի բոլոր կանաչասպանդների համար:
Կտրենք, տնկենք, կտրենք, տնկենք, կտրենք, կտրենք, կտրենք ու չպատժվենք ու պատասխան չտանք................

Երբեմն, հենց այս նախատումը` գումարային տուգանքը, որն անմիջապես խփում է գրպանիդ շատ ավելի մեծ դաս է լինում , քան եկեղեցում մոմ վառելով քեզ մխիթարելը:
Իսկ թե ինչու ես դու քեզ խայտառակված զգում, ազնիվ խոսք ինձ զարմացնումա, դու ամաչեյիր Ձեռքդ կացին վերցնելուց, դու ամաչեյիր կյանք սպանելուց:

Իսկ հիմա դու արդեն ամաչում ես?, որ քո նկարները կհայտնվեն ամսագրերում, պատերին: Իսկ հանցանք չէ? ծառի վրա կացին բարձրացնելը. ապա ինչու ես ամաչում?:

Օ ոչ~, օրենքը շատ դաժան բան է, համաձայն եմ, երբ այն ներսից չի գործում , երբ այն քեզ պարտադրում են , բայց հիշի'ր, դու ես վաստակել քո բաժին պատիժը:
Ես ընդամենը քեզ նվիրում եմ առիթ` ենթարկվելու այդ օրենքին:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է քո ներքին ընկալումներին կյանքի, ընտանիքին, բնության մասին, հավատացած եմ մեկ օր քո ուղեղի դուռը կթակեն մտքերն այն մասին, թե աղջնակին այս քայլին ինչը ստիպեց գնալ, ինչու նա անտեսեց հարևան -հարևան կապը, ինչու~, ինչու~

Ու թեև արժանի չեմ Ձեր մռայլ, իբրև դավաճանին նայող հայացքներին, բայց գիտեմ, ամենքին իր դերն է բաժին ընկած, ու այն պետք է պատվով կատարել, Իսկ դու շնորհակալ եղիր քեզ բաժին ընկածի համար ու հիշի'ր, որ այսօրվա քո պատիժը վաղը կարող է նախադեպ դառնալ շատ ու շատերի համար, որ ոչ թե կացին այլ Ձեռք մեկնեն մայր ԲՆՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ` իրենք իրենց:*


*                 p.s. Տո ժե մնե, հարևաններ, տեսե'ք հա, հարևանի թասիբն են պահում, մի հատ ախմախ ծառի համար, մի հատ հիմար, դմբո, անպետք, ոջլոտ , փտած, ալերգիկ, հիվանդությունների բուն ծառի համար:
Իսկ ես` գործ տվող, աննամուս, աստծո կողմից պատժված աղջիկս, թքում եմ հարևանների խնդրանքների և անեծքների վրա հանուն какой нибудь ոջլոտ, դեբիլ, մեռած ծառի:

Ներիր ինձ....*

----------

Շինարար (01.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (30.11.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

*ԵՐԵՎԱՆԻ ԾԱՌԵՐԸ ԿՏՐՈՒՄ ԵՆ, ԻՍԿ ԵՐԻՏԱՍԱՐԴՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՀԱՐՑՆՈՒՄ Է՝ ՈՐՏԵ՞Ղ Է ՄԵՐ ԱՐԺԱՆԱՊԱՏՎՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
*
www.ecolur.org ԷկոԼուր

Երեւանի կանաչ գոտիները կրկին հայտնել են հարվածի տակ: Նոյեմբերի վերջին օրերին ԷկոԼուրը միաժամանակ մի քանի ահազանգ ստացավ հասարակական կանաչ պարեկային խմբից այն մասին, որ տարբեր օբյեկտների տերեր ձեռնամուխ են եղել ծառերի հատմանը՝ իրենց համար տարածք ազատելով: 

Ահազանգ Մարիամ Սուխուդյանից. «Ուրբաթ ստացա ահազանգ մեր բակի բնապահպանական խմբի անդամ 11-ամյա Գայանեից: Սլացա դեպքի վայր, արդեն ուշ էր. երկու ծառ հատված էր: Նախարարության թեժ գիծը չէր աշխատում: Զանգեցի բնապահպանական տեսչություն, նրանք մարդ ուղարկեցին, թաղապետարանից մարդկանց կանչեցին: Նրանք հատված ծառերի տեսակը որոշեցին՝ շլորենի եւ հացենի, եւ արձանագրեցին դեպքը: Ընդ որում, քաղաքետարանի աշխատողը հրաժարվեց ստորագրել ակտը, նախարարության ներկայացուցիչներն ինձ խորհուրդ տվեցին ոստիկանություն գնալ, որպեսզի հնարավորություն ունենան գնալու այն մարդու տուն, ով կտրել էր ծառերը, եւ տուգանեն նրան»: (Տե''ս լուսանկարները): 

Մարիամ Սուխուդյանն օրինաչափ հարց է բարձրացնում՝ ինչու՞ տեսչության ներկայացուցիչները չտուգանեցին մեղավորին հենց դեպքի վայրում: 

Հաջորդ ահազանգը Արփինե Գալֆայանի կողմից է:  «Ուրբաթ օրը՝ նոյեմբերի 28-ին, ժամը 17:30-ի մոտակայքում, Բաղրամյան պողոտայով անցնելիս ծուխ նկատեցի: Բաղրամյան 46-ի բակում ծառ էր այրվում: Մտա «Մաշա» խանութ և հարցրի, թե արդյոք իրենք գիտեն՝ ով է այրել այդ ծառը: Ասացին, որ իրենք տեղյակ չեն, թե ով է վառել, բայց իրենց աշխատողները ջրով փորձում են հանգցնել»: 

Արփինե Գալֆայանը նույնպես փորձել է թեժ գծով զանգել բնապահպանության նախարարություն, բայց ոչ ոք չի պատասխանել: 

Հաջորդ ահազանգը Մարի Աղաջանյանի եւ Հրայր Սավզյանի կողմից է: 

«Ուրբաթ օրը տանից դուրս եկա եւ աչքերիս չհավատացի: 3 բանվորներ փորձում էին արմատախիլ անել ծառը: Ես հարցրեցի՝ ի՞նչ եք անում: «Սրանք տեղափոխում ենք, տեղը 5 նորը պիտի տնկենք»,- ասացին»: Հարցուփորձը բերեց « Էլլադե» խանութի մոտ, որտեղ Մարիին մի կին ասաց. «Իմ ծառերն են, ինչ կուզենամ կանեմ… Տանում եմ՝ իմ բակում տնկեմ»:

Եւս մեկ ահազանգ հասարակական ակտիվիստ Արտեմիս Լեփեջյանից: «Կիրակի օրը տեսա, թե ինչպես Կոմիտաս փողոցում գտնվողի «Սաս» խանութի մոտ ծառ են կտրում: Ես ասացի, ինչպես չեք ամաչում: Նրանք չցանակացան վեճի բռնվել, բայց ծառն արդեն կտրել էին»: 

Երիտասարդական շարժման ակտիվիստները հարց են տալիս՝ մի՞թե մեզ մոտ պետք է տիրի ամենաթողությունը: «Խանութներին հսկայական տարածքներ են տրամադրվում, եւ տերերն անում են, ինչ ուզում են: Կուզենան, ծառը կկտրեն, կուզենան՝ կտնկեն: Ստացվում է, որ այս երկրում եթե դու գլուխդ կախ չես քայլում, ոչինչ չես նկատում, ապա դառնում ես դավաճան, իսկ եթե ուզում ես ինչ-որ մեկի օգնել կամ պաշտպանել օրենքը, ապա վատ պատմության մեջ ես ընկնում: Նման մոտեցումների շնորհիվ մեր քաղաքից ոչինչ չի մնացել բացի բետոնից: Որտե՞ղ է մեր արժանապատվությունը, որտե՞ղ»:

----------

Ariadna (02.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

այն դեպքում են սանիտարական էտումներ անում. «Երբ կան չորացած, ծուռ, հիվանդոտ ճյուղեր, այս ճյուղերի հեռացումը կոչվում է սանիտարական էտ»,- ասում է մասնագետը:

Սա այդ դեպքն է?.....

առջևում դեռ կան 13 այդպիսի  առողջ բարդիներ.....

Որոշողը դու էս14-12_carer1.jpg

http://hetq.am/am/ecology/tree-9/

----------

Շինարար (14.12.2009)

----------


## Սոնա Մ.

> Ալավերդու «մկնդեղի գերեզմանոցում» թաղվել են նաեւ քիմիական նյութեր
> 
> Խորհրդային տարիներից ժառանգություն մնացած Ալավերդու լեռնամետալուրգիական կոմբինատի մկնդեղի գերեզմանոցը, կամ ինչպես ալավերդցիներն են ասում` «մագիլնիկը», տեղակայված է քաղաքի Լեն-Հանքեր (Մադան) թաղամաս գնացող ճամփեզրին, թաղամասից հազիվ 1 կմ հեռավորության վրա:
> Իր գործարկման օրվանից մինչեւ վերջերս Ալավերդու «Արմենիան Քափըր Փրոգրամ» (ACP) ընկերությունը չի օգտագործել գերեզմանոցը: Այն այսօր բացարձակ անուշադրության է մատված: Մինչդեռ, ինչպես տեղեկացրեցին գերեզմանոցի հարեւանությամբ բնակվող բնակիչները, մեկ ամիս առաջ 3 բեռնատար ավտոմեքենայով գերեզմանոց են բերվել կապրոնե եւ երկաթե զմռսված տակառներ: Բնակիչների վկայությամբ` դրանք թաղվել են գերեզմանոցում: Նրանք տեսել են, թե ինչպես են տրակտորով հող լցրել տակառների վրա:
> Զմռսված տակառների մեջ թունավոր նյութեր են եղել: «Արմենիան Քափըր Փրոգրամ» ընկերության արտադրության գծով տնօրեն Նիկոլայ Ֆեոֆանովից տեղեկացանք, որ տակառների մեջ թաղվել են ընկերության պղնձաձուլական գործարանի լաբորատորիայի քիմիական այն նյութերը, որոնք գործածության համար այլեւս պիտանի չեն: Թե դրանք ի՞նչ նյութեր են, եւ արդյո՞ք «Արմենիան Քափըր Փրոգրամ» ընկերությունն իրավունք ուներ թաղել այդ գերեզմանուցում, կպարզենք առաջիկայում:
> Գերեզմանոցը ցանկապատված չէ: Ինչպես թաղամասի անասունները, այնպես էլ մարդիկ ազատ ելումուտ են անում այնտեղ: Տարածքի վտանգավորության մասին զգուշացնող որեւէ ցուցանակ չկա: Գերեզմանոցի որոշ հատվածներում պատռված պարկերով մկնդեղի թափոններ են թափված, իսկ տարածքի առանձին հատվածներում մեծ խոռոչներ են:
> «Հնարավոր է` մարդիկ լինեն բացած, հնարավոր է կենդանիները փորած լինեն, մի քանի տարի առաջ գերեզմանոցի տարածքում շատ մարդկանց կարելի էր տեսնել: Հայաստանում ռայոն չկար, որտեղից մարդիկ մեքենաներով չգային էստեղից շլամ տանելու: Մարդկանց թվում էր, թե այնտեղ թաղված շլամի մեջ ոսկու պարունակություն կա, պարկերով տանում էին ոսկի ստանալու համար: Շրջափակող բետոնե պատերի արմատուրաներն էլ քանդեցին տարան»,- ասացին գերեզմանոցի հարեւանությամբ բնակվող Շուրիկ եւ Լաուրա Կիրակոսյանները:
> Վտանգավոր թափոնների գերեզմանոցի մասին Շուրիկ Կիրակոսյանը պատմեց նաեւ մի զավեշտական պատմություն. «Այտա մենակ էդ չի, սիրահար զույգեր են գալիս ավտոյով: Երեկ, ճաշին էր, ապրանքը հանեցի, մի ավտո ուզեր մտնի տարածքը, տեսավ ես եմ գնում, նորից կամաց ետ գնաց: Ասեցի` չերեւամ իրեն, կարող ա մոտիկ մարդ լինի, չուզենա, որ ես տեսնեմ, թողի ետ եկա: Որ լավ ման գաս, արաղի ու գինու շշեր էլ կգտնես էնտեղ: Կողքով անցնել չի լինում, միշիակի հոտը խեղդում է, ոնց էլ իրենց վատ չեն զգում»,- զարմանում է Շուրիկ Կիրակոսյանը:
> Գերեզմանոցի ցանկապատման եւ տարածքի վտանգավորության մասին բնակչությանը տեղեկացնող ցուցանակ տեղադրելու կապակցությամբ Նիկոլայ Ֆեոֆանովն ասաց, որ «տարածքը տարիներ առաջ ցանցապատված է եղել, բայց այն գողացել են»: Նա տեղեկացրեց նաեւ, որ գերեզմանոցը պատկանում է «Մանես» ՓԲԸ-ին եւ խոստացավ այն ցանկապատելու եւ ցուցանակ փակցնելու համար հանձնարարություն տալ վերջինիս:
> *hetq.am*


Ժողովուրդ ջան,ես ձեզ շուտով ցույց կտամ նկարներ,որոնք վերաբերվում են ՋՐԷԿ-ի բնությունը ախտոտելուն


> Ես դրանք նկարել եմ սեպտեմբերին-2մեգապիքսել հզորությամբ հեռախոսով...

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Հանքարդյունաբերական ընկերությունները նաեւ անտառների հաշվին են շահույթ ստանում*
> 
> Սյունիքի մարզում գործող հանքարդյունաբերական ընկերություններից մի քանիսը, արդյունաբերական ծավալների աճից ելնելով, անտեսում են անտառների դերն ու կարեւորությունը եւ ոչնչացնում են տարածաշրջանի ծառապատ տարածքները:
> 
> Արծվանիկի պոչամբարը (թափոնավայրը) գտնվում է Սյունիքի մարզի Արծվանիկ, Սեւաքար, Աճանան եւ Սյունիք համայնքների տարածքում եւ պատկանում է Քաջարանում գործող «ԶՊՄԿ» ՓԲԸ–ին: Պոչամբարի շրջակայքում 10 հեկտար ծառապատ տարածքներ կան եւ ընկերության արդյունաբերական ծավալների աճից ու պոչամբարի մակարդակի բարձրացումից հետո ծառապատ տարածքները աստիճանաբար սկսեցին վերանալ` դա երեւում է նաեւ անզեն աչքով:
> 
> Այդ չարիքին չեն անդրադառնում, ոչ ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությունը եւ,ոչ էլ Սյունիքի պետական բնապահպանական տեսչությունը:
> 
> Գեղանուշի պոչամբարը (թափոնավայրը) գտնվում է Սյունիքի մարզի Կապան եւ Գեղանուշ համայնքների տարածքում եւ պատկանում է Կապանում գործող «ԴԳՄՔ» ՓԲԸ–ին: Պոչամբարի շրջակայքում 20 հեկտար անտառներ կային: Պոչամբարի վերագործարկման ժամանակ մեծամասամբ ոչնչացվեցին այդ անտառները եւ դա արձանագրվել էր «Հայանտառ»–ի կողմից:
> ...


http://antarner.net/2010/08/02/

----------

Tig (02.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (02.08.2010), Ֆրեյա (02.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ ՌԱԴԻՈԱԿՏԻՎ ԹԱՓՈՆՆԵՐԻ ԴՐԱԽՏ

Այլ երկրներ կկարողանան Հայաստանում թաղել իրենց ռադիոակտիվ թափոնները: Բնապահպանների կարծիքով, դրա համար հնարավորութուններ են ստեղծում Հայաստանում ռադիոակտիվ և վտանգավոր քիմիական թափոնների գերեզմանոցներ ստեղծելու կառավարության ծրագրերը: Արդեն մինչև 2010 թ. վերջը ՀՀ Էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարարությունը նախատեսում է ավարտել հիշյալ գերեզմանոցների ստեղծման համար տեղանքների քարտեզագրման աշխատանքները:

«Մենք չենք ցանկանում լինել երկիր, որտեղ մեր հարևանները կբերեն իրենց ռադիոակտիվ աղբը: Սակայն, նման մտավախություններ են մեզ մոտ առաջացնում կառավարության որոշումները»,- ԱրմԻնֆո-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում նշել է «ԷկոԼուր»-ի ղեկավար Ինգա Զարաֆյանը: Նա հիշեցրել է, որ այս տարվա գարնանը Արարատի մարզում` Զանգակատուն և Ուրցալանջ համայնքների տարածքում, գերեզմանոցի վայրի ընտրության աշխատանքներ են իրականացվել, սակայն տեղի բնակիչները փակել են ճանապարհը և հորատող բանվորներին դուրս քշել իրենց հողերից: Հետաքրքիր է, որ հիշյալ վայրերում գերեզմանոցներ տեղակայելու ծրագրեր կային դեռ ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին, սակայն խորհրդային կառավարությունը եկել է եզրակացության, որ դա կարող է կործանարար ազդեցություն ունենալ Արարատյան դաշտավայրի վրա:

«Մեր տեղեկությունների համաձայն, տեղանքի որոնման և քարտեզագրման ներկայիս ծրագիրն այդպես էլ չի իրականացվել: Ի դեպ, դրա արժեքը կազմում է ավելի քան 100 մլն դրամ»,- հաղորդել է Զարաֆյանը: Չնայած դրան` արդեն հայտնի է, որ գերեզմանոցի բունկերները տեղակայվելու են 150 մ խորության վրա: Բացի այդ, կանցկացվի 1 կմ երկարությամբ թունել: «Մենք մտավախություն ունենք, որ Հայաստանի տարածքում նման գերեզմանոցի ստեղծումը հարևան պետությունների համար իրենց ռադիոակտիվ թափոնների թաղման նոր հնարավորություններ կստեղծի»,- նշել է նա:

http://ecolur.org/hy/news/2010-12-14/1827/

----------

ՆանՍ (16.12.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*ԳԻԼԱՆՈՒՄ ՇԻՆԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԱՌԱՆՑ ԹՈՒՅԼՏՎՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ Է ԻՐԱԿԱՆԱՑՎԵԼ*

Aysor.am

Դեկտեմբերի 14-ին ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությունում Խոսորվի արգելոցին տրվող դրամաշնորհի շրջանակներում քառակողմ հուշագրի ստորագրումից հետո կողմերը` ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարի տեղակալ Սիմոն Պապյանը, «Էյչ-Էս-Բի-Սի Բանկ Հայաստան» ՓԲԸ գլխավոր գործադիր տնօրենի տեղակալ Իրինա Սեյլանյանը, «Խորսորվի անտառ» պետական արգելոց ՊՈԱԿ տնօրեն Վորոնցով Բարսեղյանը, Կովկասի բնության հիմանդրամի (ԿԲՀ) գործադիր տնօրեն Դեյվիդ Մորիսոնը պատասխանեցին լրագրողների հարցերին:

Սիմոն Պապյանը ի պատասխան Aysor-ի հարցադրմանը Խորսովի արգելոցում Գիլան արգելավայրի իրավիճակի շուրջ, պատասխանեց, որ Գիլանի արգելավայրը կարգավիճակով գտնվում է Խոսրովի արգելոց ՊՈԱԿ կառավարման տակ և, նրա տեղեկացմամբ, Արամ Հարությունյանը աշխատանքային խումբ է ստեղծել, որտեղ ներգրավված են բնապահպանության նախարարության մասնագետներ և հասարակական կազմակերպությունների ներակայացուցիչներ, ովքեր զբաղվում են Գիլան արգելավայրում իրականցվող շինարարության խնդրով:

«Իրենք հիմա այնտեղ աշխատում են, շինարարությունը դադարեցված է: Ամբողջական խնդիրները կնայվեն և կզեկուցվեն նախարարին»,- տեղեկացրեց Ս. Պապյանը:

ՀՀ բնապահպանության փոխնախարարը շեշտեց, որ Գիլան արգելավայրում նույնպես իրականացվելու է էկոտուրիստական, էկոկրթական աշխատանքներ և ցանկացողները նաև էկոտուրիստական երթուղիներով կարող են ծանոթանալ արգելոցի խնդիրներին:

«Շինարարությունը առանց թույլտվությունների է իրականացվել և փորձաքննություն չի անցել: Դա պարտադիր պահանջ է, որը ժամանակին չի արվել»,- ընդգծեց Սիմոն Պապյանը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ 2007թ.-ին «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետական արգելոցից, ըստ կառավարության որոշման, անջատվել է 117 հա տարածք և ստեղծվել է Գիլան արգելավայր, որտեղ էլ հսկայածավալ հանգստի կենտրոնի շինարարություն էր սկսել «Հովազաձոր» ընկերությունը:

*ՔԱՌԱԿՈՂՄ ՀՈՒՇԱԳԻՐ` Ի ՆՊԱՍՏ ԽՈՍՐՈՎԻ ԱՐԳԵԼՈՑԻ*
Aysor.am

Դեկտեմբերի 14-ին ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությունում ստորագրվեց Խոսրովի ծրագրին դրամաշնորհ հատկացնելու վերաբերյալ քառակողմ հուշագիր: Հուշագիրը ստորագրեցին ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության կողմից նախարարի առաջին տեղակալ Սիմոն Պապյանը, «Էյչ-Էս-Բի-Սի Բանկ Հայաստան» ՓԲԸ գլխավոր գործադիր տնօրենի տեղակալ Իրինա Սեյլանյանը, «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետական արգելոց» ՊՈԱԿ տնօրեն Վորոնցով Բարսեղյանը և Կովկասի Բնության հիմանդրամի (ԿԲՀ) գործադիր տնօրեն Դեյվիդ Մորիսոնը:

ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարի տեղակալ Սիմոն Պապյանը նշեց, որ դրամաշնորհի գումարներն ուղղվելու են էկոդաստիրակության, էկոկրթության, էկոտուրիզմի զարգացման, ինչպես նաև աշխատանքներ են տարվելու ապահովելու հանրության ավելի ակտիվ մասնակցությունը հատուկ պահպանվող տարածքների պաշտպանության գործընթացում:

«Հայաստանը իր սուղ ֆինանսական հնարավորություններով դժվար թե կարողանար բարձրացնել այն ամբողջ լուրջ բնապահպանական պրոբլեմները և դրանց լուծումները, որոնց հետ մենք այօսր հանդիպում ենք»»,- ասաց Սիմոն Պապյանը, ընդգծելով, որ միջազգային կազմակերպությունների մասնակցությունը այս գործընթացում շատ կարևոր է:

Նշենք, որ ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությանը տրամադրվելու է 85 հազար եվրո, որն օգտագործվելու է բացառապես «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետական արգելոցում միջոցառումների բյուջեն համալրելու համար:

Ըստ համաձայնագրի~ «Էյչ-Էս-Բի-Սի Բանկ Հայաստան» ՓԲԸ-ն Կովկասի բնության հիմնադրամին է տրամադրել 30 հազար դոլար, որը կուղղվի ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությանը, որպեսզի 2010-2012թթ իրականացվեն դրամաշնորհով նախատեսված աշխատանքները: Դրամաշնորհի մնացած մասը կտրամադրի Կովկասի բնության հիմնադրամը:

*ԻՐԻՆԱ ՍԵՅԼԱՆՅԱՆ. «ԲԱՑՒ ԳՈՒՄԱՐԱՅԻՆ ԱՋԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՄԵՆՔ ՄՏԱԴԻՐ ԵՆՔ ԾՐԱԳՐԻ ԻՐԱԿԱՆԱՑՄԱՆ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ ԸՆԹԱՑՔՈՒՄ ՆԵՐԴՆԵԼ ՆԱԵՎ ՄԵՐ ԱՇԽԱՏԱԿԻՑՆԵՐԻ ԳԻՏԵԼԻՔՆԵՐՆ ՈՒ ՆԵՐՈՒԺԸ»
ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության մամուլի ծառայություն*

Դեկտեմբերի 14-ին, ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությունում ստորագրվելու է Խոսրովի ծրագրին դրամաշնորհ հատկացնելու վերաբերյալ քառակողմ Հուշագիր-Համաձայնագիր : Սույն համաձայնագրի կողմերն են` 1. ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությունը, ի դեմս նախարարի առաջին տեղակալ Սիմոն Պապյանի, 2. «Էյչ-Էս-Բի-Սի Բանկ Հայաստան» ՓԲԸ (HSBC), ի դեմս Գլխավոր գործադիր տնօրենի տեղակալ Իրինա Սեյլանյանի, 3. «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետական արգելոց» ՊՈԱԿ, ի դեմս տնօրեն Վարանցով Բարսեղյանի, 4. Կովկասի Բնության Հիմնադրամ (ԿԲՀ), ի դեմս գործադիր տնօրեն Դեյվիդ Մորրիսոնի: Հաշվի առնելով, որ Նախարարության, Արգելոցի և ԿԲՀ-ի միջև 2010 թվականի փետրվարի 12-ին կնքվել է դրամաշնորհի պայմանագիր, համաձայն որի Նախարարությանը երեք տարվա ընթացքում (2010-2012) տրամադրվելու է տարեկան մոտ 85,000 Եվրո € գումար, որը օգտագործվելու է բացառապես «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետական արգելոցում իրականացվելիք միջոցառումների բյուջեն համալրելու նպատակով. Կողմերը կնքեցին սույն համաձայնագիրը հետևյալի մասին: 1. Օժանդակություն և Վճարման մեխանիզմ: 1.1. HSBC-ին համաձայնվում է որպես դրամաշնորհ ԿԲՀ-ին տրամադրել 30 000 ԱՄՆ դոլլար , որը կուղվի նախարարությանը` ի կատարումն Խոսրովի դրամաշնորհի 2010-2012թվականների նախատեսված ֆինանսավորման պարտավորությունների:

Գումարը HSBS-ին կփոխանցի երեք հատկացումներով` 10 000ԱՄՆ դոլլար 2010թ դեկտեմբերին, 10 000ԱՄՆ դոլլար` 2011թ առաջին եռամսյակում և 10 000 ԱՄՆ դոլլար` 2012թ առաջին եռամսյակում: 1.2. Դրամաշնորհի մնացյալ մասը ԿԲՀ-ն կտրամադրի իր միջոցներից: 2. Դրամաշնորհի նկատմամբ վերահսկողությունը. Հաշվետվություններ: ԿԲՀ-ն HSBC-ին կտրամադրի Խոսրովի Դրամաշնորհի պայմանագրի պատճենը և տեղյակ կպահի դրանում ցանկացած փոփոխությունների վերաբերյալ. ԿԲՀ վերահսկելու է դրամաշնորհը Խոսրովի Դրմաշնորհի պայմանագրով սահմանված կարգով և հաշվետվություն է ներկայացնելու HSBC-ին` դրամաշնորհի օգտագործման վերաբերյալ ԿԲՀ-ի և HSBC-ի միջև համաձայնեցված կարգով:

HSBC-ի համապատասխան պահանջի դեպքում ԿԲՀ-ն կտրամադրի Արգելոցի կողմից իրեն տրամադրված և ԿԲՀ-ի գործադիր մարմնի կողմից ԿԲՀ-ի խորհրդին ներկայացվող հաշվետվությունները: «Հայաստանը հանդիսանում է աշխարհի 34 բիո-բազմազան տարածքներից մեկը, և մենք այստեղ անսահման հնարավորություններ ենք տեսնում, թե վայրի բնության և շրջակա միջավայրի պահպանման, և թե տուրիզմի զարգացման առումով: Նշեմ նաև, որ այս ծրագիրը լիովին համահունչ է HSBC-ի կողմից ամբողջ աշխարհում իրականացվող բնապահպանական ծրագրերին և բացի գումարային աջակցությունը մենք մտադիր ենք ծրագրի իրականացման ամբողջ ընթացքում ներդնել նաև մեր աշխատակիցների գիտելիքներն ու ներուժը, որը նրանք ձեռք են բերել տարբեր երկրներում գիտնականների հետ համատեղ իրականացված գործնական բնապահպանական ծրագրերի ժամանակ»,- ասաց Իրինա Սեյլանյանը և ավելացրեց, «հուսով ենք, որ այսօր ստորագրված հուշագրի, ինչպես նաև ԿԲՀ ներդրումների ու աջակցության շնորհիվ ծրագրի ավարտին Խոսրովի արգելոցը կդառնա Հաաստան այցելող զբոսաշրջիկների թիվ երրորդ այցելատեղին»:

*ԲՆԱՊԱՀՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆՆԱԽԱՐԱՐԸ ԿՈՎԿԱՍԻ ԲՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԻՄՆԱԴՐԱՄԻ ԳՈՐԾԱԴԻՐ ՏՆՕՐԵՆԻ ՀԵՏ ՔՆՆԱՐԿԵԼ Է ՄԻ ՇԱՐՔ ՀԱՐՑԵՐ
ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության մամուլի ծառայություն*

ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությունում տեղի ունեցավ հանդիպում բնապահպանության նախարար պարոն Արամ Հարությունյանի և Կովկասի Բնության Հիմնադրամի գործադիր տնօրեն պարոն Դեյվիդ Մորրիսոնի միջև: Հանդիպմանը քննարկվել է ` 1. Խոսրավի ծրագրին դրամաշնորհ հատկացնելու վերաբերյալ քառակողմ Հուշագիր – Համաձայնագրի կնքումը, 2. Կավկասի Բնության Հիմնադրամի կողմից հատկացվող ֆինանսական միջոցների հաշվին Հայաստանում 2010-2014թթ իրականացվող ծրագրերը, 3. Կավկասի Բնության Հիմնադրամի հնարավորությունների ընդլայնման հարցերը, ֆինանսական օժանդակությունը ընդլայնելու տեսակետից, այդ թվում` 4. ա/ համատեղ աշխատանք մասնավոր հատվածի հետ մասնավորապես` հիմնադրամի համալրմանը նպատակաուղղված հարցերում, 5. /բ հիմնադրամի համալրմանը նպատակով համագործակցությունը սփյուռքահայության հետ, 6. գ/ համագործակցություն դոնոր երկրների ներկայացուցիչների հետ մասնավորապես` հանդիպման կազմակերպումը դոնոր երկրների ներկայացուցիչների հետ ՀՀ Խոսրովի պետական արգելոցում: ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարար պարոն Արամ Հարությունյանը կարևորեց այս հանդիպումը և հույս հայտնեց, որ համագործակցությունը մասնավոր հատվածի, միջազգային կառույցների և այլ դոնոր երկրների հետ կտա իր նշանակալի արդյունքները` Կովկասի Բնության Հիմնադրամի գործունեությունը Հայաստանում առավել արդյունավետ դարձնելու նպա տակով:

http://ecolur.org/hy/news/2010-12-15/1837/

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Երկգլխանի մարդիկ էլ կծնվեն*


Երկու ամիս առաջ Գեղարքունիքի մարզի Սոտք գյուղում երկգլխանի հորթի ծնունդը գուցե շատերի մոտ միայն ծիծաղ ու զարմանք առաջացրեց, սակայն բնապահպանների և տեղի բնակիչների շրջանում այս երևույթը փաստեց Սոտքի էկոլոգիական ծանր վիճակի մասին:

Սոտք գյուղը, որը գտնվում է Սոտքի բաց եղանակով մշակվող հանքավայրի անմիջական ազդեցության տակ, կլանում է հանքավայրի թողածը, և այս պարագայում զարմանալի չի լինի, եթե երկգլխանի հորթին տարիներ հետո հաջորդեն նաև երկգլխանի մարդուկներ:

«Դա ամենաաղտոտված տարածքներից մեկն է, պետք է միայն տեսնել թե ծանր մետաղներով ինչքան է աղտոտված գետը: Այնպես որ, հորթի ծնունդը պատահականություն չէ: Իհարկե, հատուկ ուսումնասիրություններ են պետք, որ հստակ ասենք, թե կապը կա, սակայն դա ակնհայտ է»,- ասում է «Հանուն մարդկային կայուն զարգացման ասոցիացիա» ՀԿ նախագահ Կարինե Դանիելյանը:

Իսկ վախը, որ հանրապետությունում դեռ շատ կծնվեն երկգլխանի հորթուկներ և ոչ միայն, անմիջապես բնապահպանների հայացքն ուղղում է դեպի Կապան:

Սրան ի հավելում նշենք, որ Գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի էկոնոոսֆերայի հետազոտությունների կենտրոնը ռադոնի մեծ պարունակություն է հայտնաբերել և՛ Կապանում, և՛ Քաջարանում:
Սակայն, չնայած Հայաստանում կան համապատասխան մասնագետներ, և հնարավոր ու անհրաժեշտ է տարածքում ուսումնասիրություններ կատարել, պետական պահանջարկը բացակայում է:

Իսկ «Կանաչ Կապան» նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամ, կապանցի Լալա Ասլիկյանի խոսքով, ԳԱԱ Էկոնոոսֆերայի հետազոտությունների կենտրոնի հաշվետվությունը, որը գնահատել է հանքաարդյունաբերության պոչամբարների և այլնի ազդեցությունը Կապան քաղաքի շրջակա միջավայրի վրա, փաստում է, որ հողը, ջուրը և մշակաբույսերը Կապանում վտանգավոր են, և ըստ այդմ, օրինակ, անասունների կաթը կարող է թունավոր լինել:

Սակայն այդ հետազոտությունն արվել է դեռ 2007 թվականին, իսկ դրանից հետո անցել է արդեն 3 տարի, և մինչ այժմ ոչ մի նոր հետազոտություն չի կատարվել բնակչության շրջանում` պարզելու համար, թե ինչ հիվանդությունների աճ է արձանագրվում, և թե, ընդհանրապես, ինչ էկոլոգիական վիճակում է Կապանը.

«Մենք համոզված ենք, որ վիճակն ավելի է վատթարացել: Ես` որպես Կապանի քաղաքացի, ի՞նչ երաշխիք ունեմ, որ իմ կերած սննադմթերքը մաքուր է. հիմա ոչ թե մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի պարտքն է պայքարել այս ամենի դեմ, այլ մենք ուղղակի ուրիշ ճար չունենք»,- ասում է Լալա Ասլիկյանը:

Իսկ այս պարագայում դեռ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր անմիջապես Կապանում նեղվում են, երբ բնապահպանները բարձրաձայնում են Կապանի խնդիրների մասին և լրատվամիջոցներից աջակցությունը հայցում դրանք հաճախակի բարձրաձայնելու առումով.

«Եթե մենք ուզում ենք մուտանտների վերածվել, ուզում ենք, որ մեր երեխաները համատարած, Աստված գիտի՝ ինչ հիվանդություններ ձեռք բերեն, կարող ենք ասել, որ ամեն ինչ լավ է»,- ասում է Կարինե Դանիելյանը: 

1in.am

----------

shatboyov (21.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (08.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Կորել է բնապահպանության նախարարության ստուգումների ակտը*

2010թ. ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության բնապահպանական պետական տեսչությունը ստուգումներ է անցկացրել Deno Gold Mining Compаny ընկերությունում: Սակայն ընկերությունը հայտարարել է, որ համաձայն չէ ստուգումների արդյունքների հետ, և որ դրանք ճշգրտման կարիք ունեն:

«ԷկոԼուր» հասարակական կազմակերպությունը հաղորդագրություն է տարածել, ըստ որի իրեն հայտնի է դարձել ակտի մասին, որը կազմվել է ստուգումների արդյունքում:

«2010թ. վերջին եռամսյակի հաշվետվությունում ընկերությունը չի հաշվարկել մետաղների հետևյալ չափաքանակները` Zn – 152,20 տ, Pb – 22, 7 տ, Au – 38,81 կգ, Ag – 100 կգ:

Բացի այդ, ստուգող հանձնախումբը նշել է, որ ընկերությունը հաշվետու ժամանակաշրջանում պետք է մարի մետաղների հետևյալ չափաքանակները`սկսած 2009թ. վերջին եռամսյակից: Այն կազմում է`

2009թ.-ի 4-րդ եռամսյակ`
Cu – 461,14 տ, Zn – 2370,54 տ, Pb – 187,34 տ, Au – 295,42 կգ, Ag – 4928,43 կգ:

2010թ.-ի 1-ին եռամսյակ`
Cu – 438,71 տ, Zn – 2255,26 տ, Pb – 179,28 տ, Au – 281,05 կգ, Ag – 4688,75 կգ:

2010թ.-ի 2-րդ եռամսյակ`
Cu – 571,93 տ, Zn – 2940,08 տ, Pb – 232,35 տ, Au – 360,39 կգ, Ag – 6112,50 կգ:

2010թ.-ի 3-րդ եռամսյակ`
Cu – 611,64 տ, Zn – 3144,22տ, Pb – 248,48 տ, Au – 391,83 կգ, Ag – 6596,52 կգ:



Մետաղների դրական տարբերությունները կազմել են`

2009թ.-ի 4-րդ եռամսյակ`
Cu – 88,21 տ, Zn – 578,36 տ, Pb – 37,52 տ, Au – 106,2 կգ, Ag – 1703,38 կգ:

2010թ.-ի 1-ին եռամսյակ`
Cu – 153,58 տ, Zn – 341,78 տ, Pb – 22,13 տ, Au – 76,92 կգ, Ag – 1032,54 կգ:

2010թ.-ի 2-րդ եռամսյակ`
Cu – 191,14 տ, Zn – 979,12 տ, Pb – 82,87 տ, Au – 158,38 կգ, Ag – 2305,05 կգ:

2010թ.-ի 3-րդ եռամսյակ`
Cu – 223,65 տ, Zn – 694,57 տ, Pb – 22,83 տ, Au – 114,73 կգ, Ag – 1570,75 կգ:



Մենք հատուկ չզբաղվեցինք ընդհանուր պարտքի հաշվարկով, քանի որ ակտից երևում է, որ այդ պատքերը պատահական երևույթներ չեն, և նմանատիպ թվերը եռամսյակից եռամսյակ են անցնում: Ցանկացած դեպքում խոսքը հսկայական քանակությամբ թանկարժեք և գունավոր մետաղների մասին է, որոնց համար ընկերությունը պետք է վճարեր, իսկ չվճարելու դեպքում նրա վրա պետք է մեծ տուգանքներ դրվեին:

Սակայն բնապահպանական պետական տեսչության պաշտոնական տվյալների համաձայն` ընկերությունում գրանցվել է ընդամենը «Բնապահպանական և բնօգտագործման վճարների մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի խախտում, ինչի առնչությամբ կիրառվել է 50 հազար դրամ վարչական տուգանք: 2008թ. ևս Deno Gold Mining Compаny ընկերությունում արձանագրվել էր ՀՀ ջրային օրենսգրքի 99-րդ հոդվածի խախտում, և կիրառվել է 150 հազար դրամի վարչական տուգանք: 2009-ին կոմբինատը նույն խախտումն է թույլ տվել և տուգանվել 100 հազար դրամով:

Հայտնի չէ, թե ուր է կորել 2010թ. դեկտեմբերի 7-ի ստուգումների ակտը`բնապահպանական պետական տեսչության պետի տեղակալ Արթուր Գևորգյանի, Սյունիքի տարածքային բնապահպանական պետական տեսչության պետ Լևոն Պետրոսյանի, վերահսկողության բաժնի ավագ պետական տեսուչ, մարկշեյդեր Ռուբեն Հովհաննիսյանի, Սյունիքի տարածքային բնապահպանական պետական տեսչության առաջին կարգի մասնագետ Մարիաննա Բաղդասարյանի ստորագրությամբ: Եթե այդ ակտը պահպանվել է, ապա վերոնշյալ տուգանքները իմաստ չեն ունենա միլիոնավոր դրամների դիմաց, որը տվյալ ակտով ընկերությունը պարտավոր է վճարել»,- նշված է այդ հաղորդագրությունում: Կորել է բնապահպանության նախարարության ստուգումների ակտը

2010թ. ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության բնապահպանական պետական տեսչությունը ստուգումներ է անցկացրել Deno Gold Mining Compаny ընկերությունում: Սակայն ընկերությունը հայտարարել է, որ համաձայն չէ ստուգումների արդյունքների հետ, և որ դրանք ճշգրտման կարիք ունեն:

«ԷկոԼուր» հասարակական կազմակերպությունը հաղորդագրություն է տարածել, ըստ որի իրեն հայտնի է դարձել ակտի մասին, որը կազմվել է ստուգումների արդյունքում:

«2010թ. վերջին եռամսյակի հաշվետվությունում ընկերությունը չի հաշվարկել մետաղների հետևյալ չափաքանակները` Zn – 152,20 տ, Pb – 22, 7 տ, Au – 38,81 կգ, Ag – 100 կգ:

Բացի այդ, ստուգող հանձնախումբը նշել է, որ ընկերությունը հաշվետու ժամանակաշրջանում պետք է մարի մետաղների հետևյալ չափաքանակները`սկսած 2009թ. վերջին եռամսյակից: Այն կազմում է`

2009թ.-ի 4-րդ եռամսյակ`
Cu – 461,14 տ, Zn – 2370,54 տ, Pb – 187,34 տ, Au – 295,42 կգ, Ag – 4928,43 կգ:

2010թ.-ի 1-ին եռամսյակ`
Cu – 438,71 տ, Zn – 2255,26 տ, Pb – 179,28 տ, Au – 281,05 կգ, Ag – 4688,75 կգ:

2010թ.-ի 2-րդ եռամսյակ`
Cu – 571,93 տ, Zn – 2940,08 տ, Pb – 232,35 տ, Au – 360,39 կգ, Ag – 6112,50 կգ:

2010թ.-ի 3-րդ եռամսյակ`
Cu – 611,64 տ, Zn – 3144,22տ, Pb – 248,48 տ, Au – 391,83 կգ, Ag – 6596,52 կգ:



Մետաղների դրական տարբերությունները կազմել են`

2009թ.-ի 4-րդ եռամսյակ`
Cu – 88,21 տ, Zn – 578,36 տ, Pb – 37,52 տ, Au – 106,2 կգ, Ag – 1703,38 կգ:

2010թ.-ի 1-ին եռամսյակ`
Cu – 153,58 տ, Zn – 341,78 տ, Pb – 22,13 տ, Au – 76,92 կգ, Ag – 1032,54 կգ:

2010թ.-ի 2-րդ եռամսյակ`
Cu – 191,14 տ, Zn – 979,12 տ, Pb – 82,87 տ, Au – 158,38 կգ, Ag – 2305,05 կգ:

2010թ.-ի 3-րդ եռամսյակ`
Cu – 223,65 տ, Zn – 694,57 տ, Pb – 22,83 տ, Au – 114,73 կգ, Ag – 1570,75 կգ:



Մենք հատուկ չզբաղվեցինք ընդհանուր պարտքի հաշվարկով, քանի որ ակտից երևում է, որ այդ պատքերը պատահական երևույթներ չեն, և նմանատիպ թվերը եռամսյակից եռամսյակ են անցնում: Ցանկացած դեպքում խոսքը հսկայական քանակությամբ թանկարժեք և գունավոր մետաղների մասին է, որոնց համար ընկերությունը պետք է վճարեր, իսկ չվճարելու դեպքում նրա վրա պետք է մեծ տուգանքներ դրվեին:

Սակայն բնապահպանական պետական տեսչության պաշտոնական տվյալների համաձայն` ընկերությունում գրանցվել է ընդամենը «Բնապահպանական և բնօգտագործման վճարների մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի խախտում, ինչի առնչությամբ կիրառվել է 50 հազար դրամ վարչական տուգանք: 2008թ. ևս Deno Gold Mining Compаny ընկերությունում արձանագրվել էր ՀՀ ջրային օրենսգրքի 99-րդ հոդվածի խախտում, և կիրառվել է 150 հազար դրամի վարչական տուգանք: 2009-ին կոմբինատը նույն խախտումն է թույլ տվել և տուգանվել 100 հազար դրամով:

Հայտնի չէ, թե ուր է կորել 2010թ. դեկտեմբերի 7-ի ստուգումների ակտը`բնապահպանական պետական տեսչության պետի տեղակալ Արթուր Գևորգյանի, Սյունիքի տարածքային բնապահպանական պետական տեսչության պետ Լևոն Պետրոսյանի, վերահսկողության բաժնի ավագ պետական տեսուչ, մարկշեյդեր Ռուբեն Հովհաննիսյանի, Սյունիքի տարածքային բնապահպանական պետական տեսչության առաջին կարգի մասնագետ Մարիաննա Բաղդասարյանի ստորագրությամբ: Եթե այդ ակտը պահպանվել է, ապա վերոնշյալ տուգանքները իմաստ չեն ունենա միլիոնավոր դրամների դիմաց, որը տվյալ ակտով ընկերությունը պարտավոր է վճարել»,- նշված է այդ հաղորդագրությունում:

http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_economy_12661.html

----------

Mark Pauler (08.09.2011), yerevanci (04.06.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Հունիսի 3-ին` ՀՀ վարչական դատարանում, տեղի ունեցավ ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության դեմ  «Էկոլոգիական անվտանգության ապահովման եւ ժողովրդավարության զարգացման» ՀԿ-ի հայցի հերթական նիստը:
Հիշեցնենք, որ ՀԿ-ն նախարարությանը մեղադրել էր անգործության մեջ «Հայջրմուղկոյուղի» ՓԲԸ-ի նկատմամբ, ինչի արդյունքում Ողջի գետն աղտոտված է կոյուղաջրերով եւ թափոններով:
Դատարանը նախարարության եւ «Հայջրմուղկոյուղի» ՓԲԸ-ի նամակագրությունը չընդունեց որպես ապացույց, որ նախարարությունն անգործության չէ մատնված: Նշենք, որ իրական գործողությունները, որոնք կարող են կանխել աղտոտումը, օրենքով նախատեսված պատժիչ միջոցառումներն են` վարչարարական տուգանքները, կամ հարուցված քրեական գործերը եւ այլն:
Դատարանն իր որոշումը կհրապարակի հունիսի 17-ին` ժամը 17:50-ին:

*ecolur.org*

----------


## yerevanci

Պտտահողմ  Չարենցավանում,  իրոք  որ  ֆանտաստիկ  է,  բայց՝  փաստ

----------

Adriano (05.06.2011), Mark Pauler (08.09.2011), VisTolog (24.10.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

Mark Pauler (08.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

E-la Via (24.10.2011), Mark Pauler (08.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

E-la Via (24.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

S.O.S. Սևան հիմա կամ երբեք…(տեսանյութեր)

----------

E-la Via (24.10.2011)

----------


## Tig

*SOS Հրազդան*

4 տարի առաջ ՀՀ կառավարությունը «Նագին» սահմանափակ պատասխանատվությամբ ընկերությանը հանքշահագործման արտոնագիր է հատկացրել։ 2008 թվականին Հայաստանի բնապահպանության նախարարությունը ընկերության ներկայացրած հանքարդյունահանման նախագծին դրական եզրակացություն է տվել, 1 տարի անց արդեն հանքաշահագործման նպատակով ընկերության հետ պայմանագիր է կնքվել: Հանքավայրը տրվել է 25 տարով: Այս տարեսկզբին «Նագին» ընկերության բաժնետոմսերի գերակշռող մասը գնեց չինական «Fortune Oil» ընկերությունը ու առաջիկայում կսկսի հանքավայրի շահագործումը: Հայաստանյան լրատվամիջոցները այդ գործարքի հետ կապված հիշատակում էին Հանրապետական երկու պատգամավորների` Ազգային ժողովի տնտեսական հարցերի մշտական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ, բնապահպանության նախկին նախարար Վարդան Այվազյանի եւ նույն հանձնաժողովի անդամ Տիգրան Արզաքանցյանի անունները:
- Լեռան ստորոտի մակերևույթից ներծծվող՝ հանքի շահագործման արդյունքում առաջացած ծանր մետաղական գոյակցությունների ազդեցությունը լեռան ստորոտում 1-3 մ խորությունից ստացվող խմելու ջրի որակական փոփոխությունների վրա, որից օգտվում են հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ Հրազդանում, Ծաղկաձորում, Աբովյանում և Երևանի որոշ շրջաններում:
- Հանքավայրի տարածքը համարվող բլրի ստորոտում կան մի շարք խմելու ջրի աղբյուրներ, որոնք գտնվում են ծովի մակերևույթից 1700 մ բարձրության վրա և ջուր են մատակարարում Հրազդան, Ծաղկաձոր, Աբովյան, Չարենցավան և Երևան քաղաքներին:
- Հանքային մարմինն ունի 350 մ երկարություն, 70 մ լայնություն և մինչև 270 մ խորություն, բլրի բարձրությունը ծովի մակարդակից 1850 մ է, դա նշանակում է, որ հանքամարմնի փոսը մոտ 150 մ-ով ավելի խորն է լինելու, քան ջրային ռեսուրսների բարձրության նիշը, ինչը վկայում է ջրային ռեսուրսների վրա ազդեցության մեծ հավանականությունը:
- Հանքաքարի կորզման ընթացքում կատարվող պայթեցումները կխաթարեն նույն վայրում գտնվող Աթարբեկյան ՀԷԿ-ի ջրատար և էներգետիկ համակարգերը, իսկ հիշյալ ՀԷԿ-ը Հայաստանի համար ունի խիստ ռազմավարական նշանակություն:
- Նախագծում նշված է, որ Հրազդանի երկաթի հանքաքարի հանքավայրը գտնվում է Հրազդան քաղաքից 1,5 կմ հեռավորության վրա, այնինչ` հանքավայրի Սուդաղյան բլուրը գտնվում է քաղաքի կենտրոնում, որի շուրջ գտնվում են Հրազդանի Վանատուր, Բանավան, Կենտրոն և Կոճոռ թաղամասերը: Եվ ըստ «Հայաստանի Բնաշխարհ» հանրագիտարանի («Հայկական հանրագիտարան» հրատարակչություն, Երևան 2006թ.) Հրազդանի երկաթի հանքավայրը ամենամոտ բնակելի տներից գտնվում է 800 մ հեռավորության վրա:
- Նագին ՍՊԸ-ի Հրազդանի երկաթի հանքաքարի հանքավայրի շահագործման աշխատանքային նախագծի վերաբերյալ փորձաքննական եզրակացության մեջ նշված է, որ արտադրական կեղտաջրերը մղվելու են Հրազդանի քաղաքային կոյուղու կոլեկտոր, որը, ինչպես նաև մաքրման կայանը, իրականում չեն գործում արդեն երկար տարիներ, և կեղտաջրերն առանց որևէ մաքրման լցվում են Հրազդան գետ: Փաստը հաստատում է, որ հանքարդյունաբերությունից առաջացած կեղտաջրերը անմիջականորեն աղտոտելու են Հրազդան գետը, որը հանրապետական մասշտաբով ոռոգման համակարգի առանցք է համարվում:
- ՀՀ Բնապահպանության նախարարության Շրջակա միջավայրի վրա ներգործության մոնիտորինգի կենտրոնի տվյալներով Հրազդանում ցեմենտի փոշին ամեն ամիս գերազանցում է ՍԹԿ – ն 2 -6,5 անգամ: Միթե հանքարդյունաբերությունից արտանետվող փոշին չի ազդի քաղաքի փոշու ընդհանուր ֆոնայինն կոնցենտրացիայի վրա` նպաստելով ՍԹԿ – ից գերազանցմանը: Ըստ ամերիկյան համալսարանի Հակոբյան բնապահպանական կենտրոնի տվյալների` մետաղի հանքի փոշին շատ թունավոր է և կարող է սաստիկ վնասակար լինել շնչառական համակարգի համար:
- Լեռան լանջով (թունելով) և ստորոտով հոսող գետի ջրի հնարավոր աղտոտումը. գետի ջրով ոռոգվում են Երևանի հարակից և Արարատյան դաշտավայրի մշակովի հողատարածքները, որտեղից ստացվում է Հայաստանում աճեցվող պտուղ-բանաջարեղենի 70-80%–ը:
- Հանքավայրի և նախատեսվող ձուլարանի հարևանությամբ են գտնվում Ծաղկաձոր, Հանքավան, և Արզական-Աղեվերան հանգստի, առողջարանային և տուրիստական կենտրոնները, որոնք կարող են մեծապես տուժել հանքաքարի կորզման և վերամշակման գործընթացից առաջացած ծանր մետաղներով հագեցած փոշուց:
- Նախագծում նշված է նաև, որ տարածքը ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքում դիտարկված կենդանիների տեսակները լայնորեն տարածված են հանրապետությունում ՀՀ Կարմիր գրքում գրանցված տեսակներ չկան: Այնինչ, Հրազդան քաղաքի մերձակայքում հանդիպում են մոտ 100 – ից ավելի թռչնատեսակներ, որոնցից 15 տեսակը գրանցված են Կարմիր գրքում; Հատկապես կուզենայինք առանձնացնել մեծ ձկնկուլը, որը հանդիպում է հանքավայրի հարևանությամբ գտնվող լճակում, նաև գառնանգղը, գիշանգղը, խայտաբղետ քարակեռնեխը և այլն, որոնք գրանցված են ՀՀ Կարմիր գրքում:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (12.11.2011), Varzor (11.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Տիգ ջան, ցավալի է, բայց փաստ է, որ մեր բնապահպանության նախարարությունը օգուտ ատլու փոխարեն, միայն օրինական հիմքեր է ապահովում վնաս տալու համար: Իրենք ոչ կոմպիտենտ են կատարում իրենց վրա դրված լուրջ պարտականությունները, ինչպես նաև ուղղակի հայրենադավաճան քայլեր են կատարում (Շաքին ու Թռչկանը վկա):
Բայց ՀՀ-ում առկա է հանքարադյունահանման և բնապահպանական խնդիրների լուրջ բախում: կամ պիտի ախտոտեն, կամ պիտի հանքավայր չունենանք:
Պատմականորեն դասավորվել է այնպես, որ մեր շատ ու շատ բնակավայրեր բավականին մոտ են գտնվում և ուղղակիորեն ստեղծվել են հանքավայրերին մոտ: Ուղղակի ներկայիս տեխնոլոգիաներով հանքահանությունը մեծապես ավելացնում է շրջակա միջավայրի ախտոտման ծավալները, որից բնությունը չի հասցնում ինքնամաքրվել: Այս գործոնը Սովետական տարիներին պրակտիկորեն հաշվի չի առնվել: Գործարան ու հանքավայր էին կառուցում որտեղ պատահի, մենակ թե զարգացնեն արդյուանբերությունը: Բնապահպանության հանդեպ հեգնական վերաբերմունքի սինդրոմը մենք ժառանգել ենք սովետական համակարգից:
Ուստի այս առումով պետք է կատարել լուրջ և հասարակական և գիտական և քաղաքական աշխատանքներ:

Մասնավորապես ծայրաստիճան հրատապ լուծման կարիք ունեն.
1. Ցեմենտի գործարանների հարցը,
2. Հրազդան գետին հարակից տարածքների հանքահանության հարցերը
3. Ջրային ռեսուրսների կամայական օգտագործման և հունափոխոթւյան հարցերը:
4. Անտառահատության հարցը
5. Որսի կանոնակարգման, նույնիսկ արգելման հարցը:

----------

aragats (12.11.2011), boooooooom (13.11.2011), Tig (11.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

Համամիտ եմ Վարզոր ջան: Բնապահպանական ոլորտում, մեր օրենսդրությունը ահավոր դատարկ է, ու ոչ մի գործունեություն նորմալ չի կարգավորվում: Եղած օրենքներն էլ շրջանցվում են կամ անտեսվում: Ես չեմ ասում հանքաարդյունաբերություն կամ ցեմենտի գործարան չունենանք: Բայց այդ ոլորտները բավական մեծ շահույթներ են ապահովում: Դե թող իրենց շահույթը մի քիչ պակասեցնեն ու մաքսիմալ անվտանգություն ապահովեն շրջակա միջավայրի ախտոտվածության դեմ: Հո մենակ գերշահույթ ստանալով չի՞: Մի քիչ էլ երկրի ու մարդկանց մասին պիտի մտածեն: Ու դա պիտի ստիպելով սովորեցնենք: Պարտադրենք, որ օրենքներ ընդունեն ու այդ օրենքները գործեն: Այլ ելք չեմ տեսնում...

----------

aragats (12.11.2011), Lusinamara (11.11.2011), Varzor (12.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

Էլի ռուսները...

*Ռուս երկրաբանները «ոստիկաններ են բերել» հայ բնապահպանների վրա*
17:52 • 12.11.11

«Պահպանենք թռչկանը» նախաձեռնող խմբի 6 ակտիվիստներ այսօր այցելել են Հրազդան` քաղաքի երկաթահանքերի շահագործմանը ծանոթանալու և տեղանքն ուսումնասիրելու համար, որպեսզի հասկանան, թե որքանով է հանքի շահագործումը ազդելու բնապահպանության վրա:

Տեղ հասնելուն պես նրանք պարզել են, որ 4 տեղ արդեն հորատումներ են կատարվել, ընդ որում հանքը շահագործվելու է բաց եղանակով, ինչը վտանգավոր թափոնների լուրջ արտանետումներ է նշանակում:

«Առանց այդ էլ Հրազդանում շնչելու օդ չկա ցեմենտի գործարանի պատճառով, հիմա էլ այս հանքը, որի շահագործումը լուրջ վտանգ է շրջակա միջավայրի, և մահացու վտանգ բնակիչների համար»,- tert.am-ին հայտնեց տեղանքում գտնվող ակտիվիստներից Հասմիկ Մարտիրոսյանը:

Երիտասարդ բնապահպանները փորձել են պարզել, թե ով է իրականացնում հանքի շահագործումը, սակայն տեղացի բանվորներից և ռուս երկրաբաններից բացի որևէ մեկին չեն տեսել:

«Մեզ ավելի շատ զայրացրեց այն, որ ռուս երկրաբանները, սկսեցին արգելել մեզ կանգնել սեփական հողում»,- նշեց Հասմիկ Մարտիրոսյանը:

Նա նաև տեղեկացրեց tert.am-ին, որ ռուս երկրաբանները սադրանքների դիմելով ոստիկանություն են կանչել և հայտնել, թե հայ բնապահպանները եկել են իրենց գույքը վնասելու և աշխատանքներին խոչնդոտելու:

«Նման բան չկա, մենք պարզապես փորձում էինք տեղանքն ուսումնասիրել, նրանցից միայն լիցենզիա ենք պահանջել, հասկանալու համար թե որքանով է օրինական այն, ինչ անում են: Մեզ, իհարկե, լիցենզիան չներկայացրեցին, ինչը թույլ է տալիս ենթադրել, որ հանքի հորատումներն ու շահագործումն անօրինական է»,- ասաց երիտասարդ ակտիվիստ Հասմիկ Մարտիրոսյանը:

Երիտասարդ բնապահպան ակտիվիստները վճռական են տրամադրված, և նշում են, որ պայքարելու են իրենց հասանելի բոլոր մեթոդներով:

Tert.am

----------

Varzor (14.11.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig



----------


## Claudia Mori

*Հանքարդյունաբերություն. բնապահպանական վնասների և կոռուպցիոն ռիսկերի հանրագումար*

22.11.2011

Հայաստանի ընդերքի օգտագործման և հատկապես Հրազդանի երկաթի հանքավայրի վերաբերյալ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցությունը հարցապնդում է ուղղելու ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությանը։

Հրազդանի երկաթի հանքավայրը գտնվում է Հրազդան քաղաքից 1.5կմ հեռավորության վրա դեպի հյուսիս-արևելք: Շահույթ ստանալու նպատակով այն շահագործելու ցանկություն ունի չինական «Ֆորտունե Ոիլ» ընկերության հայաստանյան ներկայացուցիչ «Ֆորչն Ռիզորսիս» ընկերությունը, իսկ բնապահպաններն ահազանգում են շահագործման բնապահպանական վնասների մասին: 

Պետական մարմինները հակասական կարծիքներ են հայտնում՝ Հրազդանի քաղաքապետի 2011թ. ապրիլի 12-ի գրավոր նամակում ասված է, որ նախագիծը գտնվում է նախնական փուլում, իսկ Բնապահպանության նախարարությունից բնապահպաններին պատասխանում են, որ նախագիծը 2008թ. բնապահպանական փորձաքննության դրական եզրակացություն է ստացել, և դա հիմք է ծառայում հանքի շահագործման համար:

www.hra.am -ին Բնապահպանության նախարարությունից հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժնից Արևիկ Զատիկյանը հաղորդում է, որ իրականում դրական եզրակացության ժամկետն անցել է ու այժմ ընկերությունը երկրաբանահետախուզական աշխատանքներ է կատարում, որի լիցենզիան տվել է ՀՀ էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարարությունը:

«Դրանից հետո, եթե կարողացան նորից փորձաքննություն անցնելու համար ապահովել բոլոր փաստաթղթերը, մենք նոր կթույլատրենք նրանց գործել»,- ասում է Զատիկյանը:

ՀՀ կանաչների միության նախագահ Հակոբ Սանասարյանը հայտարարում է, որ միայն երկրաբանահետախուզական աշխատանքների արդյունքում, որն իրականացնում է «Ֆորտունե Ոիլ» ընկերությունը, շրջակա միջավայրին արդեն իսկ զգալի վնաս է հասցվել, որը նրանց իրավունք է տալիս արդեն դատարանի միջոցով հարցը լուծել:

Սանասարյանը նշում է, որ 2008թ. տված դրական փորձաքննությունն ի սկզբանե անօրինական է, քանի որ նշված չէ, որ այդ տարածքում կա բնակելի 12 գյուղ, որոնք սնուցվում են տեղի ջրային պաշարներով, որ սա Հայաստանի ամենամեծ ջրի պաշարների վայրն է համարվում, քանի որ սնուցում է Չարենցավան, Հրազդան, ու Աբովյան քաղաքներն ու Երևանի Արաբկիր համայքը:

«Երկաթի ձուլման արտադրության ժամանակ այդ ամբողջ փոշին կարող է լցվել անտառների, այգիների, վարելահողերի վրա, քանի որ փոշու մեջ կան ծանր մետաղներ, որոնք վտանգավոր են կյանքի համար, էլ չեմ ասում, որ ջրերի հետ այդ նյութերը կարող են հասնել նաև Արարատյան դաշտավայր»,- ահազանգում է Սանասարյանը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ 2008թ. «Նագին» ՍՊԸ-ի (հետագայում այս ընկերության իրավահաջորդ է դարձել «Ֆորչն Ռիզորսիսը») «Հրազդանի երկաթի հանքաքարի հանքավայրի» աշխատանքային նախագծի վերաբերյալ տրված դրական եզրակացության աշխատանքային նախագծում գրված էր, որ բացահանքի շահագործումն անխուսափելիորեն կբերի շրջակա լանդշաֆտի որոշակի փոփոխության՝ ներքին այրման շարժիչներից, կաթսայատնից մթնոլորտ կարտանետվեն ածխածնի օքսիդ, ածխաջրածին, ազոտի օքսիդ, մուր, ծծմբային գազ և այլն, ինչպես նաև փոշի' բացահանքից, ավտոճանապարհներից, լցակույտից, արտհրապարակից, ապարների նախնական փխրեցումից,  բեռնման և բեռնաթափման աշխատանքներից: Մթնոլորտ արտանետվող վնասակար նյութերի տարեկան ընդհանուր քանակը կկազմի 1448.5տոննա, որից փոշու արտանետումները կազմում է 27.0%-ը, իսկ մեքենաների և մեխանիզմներինը' 65.0%:

Բայց ըստ «Ռադուգա» համակարգչային ծրագրով կատարված մթնոլորտում վնասակար նյութերի ցրման հաշվարկների՝ մթնոլորտ արտանետվող վնասակար արտանետումների առավելագույն կոնցենտրացիաները կգտնվեն նորմաների սահմաններում:

Այժմ այս ամենը չեղյալ է հայտարարվել, բայց չի բացառվում, որ նույն բանը հետագայում նորից հաստատվի. չնայած «Ֆորչն Ռիզորսիս» ընկերությունը պնդում է, որ ոչ մի վնաս չի հասցվի բնությանը, իսկ բնապահպանները շարունակում են նշել առնվազն ջրային ռեսուրսների աղտոտման մասին, կառավարությունը ջրային պաշարները աղտոտումից զերծ պահելուն ուղղված քայլեր է ձեռնարկում։

Ինչպես հաղորդում է Էկոլուրը, նոյեմբերի 17-ին ՀՀ կառավարության նիստում գործադիրն իր նախկին որոշումներից մեկում կատարել է լրացումներ, որոնք թելադրված են ստորերկրյա ջրային պաշարներն աղտոտումից ու սպառումից զերծ պահելու, ջրաերկրաբանական ռեժիմային մշտադիտարկումների արդյունքները ջրային պաշարների կառավարման մեջ առավել արդյունավետ կիրառելու անհրաժեշտությամբ։ Այս աշխատանքն իրականացվելու է ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության «Հիդրոերկրաբանական մոնիտորինգի կենտրոն» ՊՈԱԿ-ի կողմից։

 «Ֆորչն Ռիզորսիս» ընկերությունը բնապահպանների բարձրացրած աղմուկից հետո տարածել է նաեւ մամուլի հաղորդագրություն, որում նշված է.

«Ընկերությունը Հրազդանի ու Աբովյանի երկաթի հանքավայրերը շահագործելու մտադրություն ունի, սակայն առայժմ կատարում է միայն նախագծային ու հանքային պաշարների ճշգրտման աշխատանքներ: Այս երկրաբանահետախուզական բնույթի ուսումնասիրությունները իրականացնող բոլոր երեք միջազգային ընկերությունները նախկինում արդյունավետ գործունեություն են ծավալել Եվրոպայի, Ասիայի, Աֆրիկայի, Հարավային Ամերիկայի տասնյակ երկրներում և ձեռք են բերել միջազգային բարձր հեղինակություն»:  

Հաղորդագրության համաձայն նախատեսվում է ներդնել ավելի քան 110 միլիոն ԱՄՆ դոլար, իսկ Աբովյան քաղաքի մերձակա տարածքի պաշարները հետախուզելու և արդյունահանելու նպատակով նախատեսվող ներդրումների ծավալը կգերազանցի 400 միլիոն դոլարը:

«Հավաստիացնում ենք, որ ընկերության առայսօր կատարած աշխատանքները վտանգավոր չեն և հետագայում ևս որևէ վտանգ չեն առաջացնելու հանքերին մերձակա տեղանքի, հարակից բնակավայրերի ու բնակչության առողջության համար: Հարկ ենք համարում նշել նաև, որ հանրության մտահոգությունները՝ կապված ստորերկրյա ջրերի ծանր մետաղներով աղտոտման հետ, որևէ կերպ հիմնավորված չեն»,- ասված է հայտարարության մեջ:

Հանքերը  շահագործման արդյունքում նրանք խոստանում  են ստեղծել նոր արտադրական ձեռնարկություններ և առնվազն 5 հարյուր նոր աշխատատեղեր, իսկ ծրագրված ամբողջ հզորությամբ աշխատելու դեպքում ընկերության գործունեությանը կմասնակցի մինչև 3 հազար մարդ:

Այս փաստարկներին հաջորդել է Հրազդանի երկաթահանքի շահագործման դեմ պայքարող քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության հաղորդագրությունը, որտեղ նշվում է Հրազդանի հանքի և ձուլարանի շահագործման հենց առաջին տարում միայն Ծաղկաձորի և Հանքավանի զբոսաշրջային սպասարկման ոլորտում հարյուրավոր աշխատատեղերի կրճատման մասին:

Այս հարցը բարձրացվել է նաև Ազգային ժողովում «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության ղեկավար Ստեփան Սաֆարյանի կողմից « Ընդերքի մասին» նոր օրենսգրքի երկրորդ ընթերցման ժամանակ:

Սաֆարյանը հայտարարել է, որ օրենսգիրքը կազմելիս հաշվի չեն առել բնապահպանների կարծիքը՝ ընդունելով մի օրենսգիրք, որը շրջանցումների առիթ կտա ապագայում: 

«Պարզ չէ, թե մենք ինչպես ենք ապահովելու ընդերքի անվտանգ շահագործում, եթե օրենսգրքում նշված չէ անգամ թափոն բառը, այն դեպքում երբ տվյալ ընկերությունը 1000-ամյակների համար պետք է բնապահպանական վճար վճարի, քանի որ անգամ հարյուրավոր տարիների ընթացքում դրանք վերացնել չի լինի»,- ասում է պատգամավորը:

Նա անհասկանալի է համարում նաև երկրաբանական ուսումնասիրությունների փակ լինելը, որոնց բնապահպանները կարող են ծանոթանալ միայն դատարանի որոշումից հետո:

«ԱԺ-ում իմ կողմից առարկություն հնչեցվեց պաշտոնական այն դիրքորոշմանը, թե երկրաբանական ուսումնասիրության դեպքում հանրային փորձաքնություն պետք չէ: Երկրաբանական ուսումնասիրությունները կարող են անվերջ շարունակվել, ու մենք չենք կարողանա ապացուցել, որ հանքը շահագործվում է ուսումնասիրության անվան տակ»,- մտահոգվում է Սաֆարյանը:

Նա կարծում է, որ նոր օրենսգիրքը դաշտ է ստեղծում լիազոր մարմնի ու հանքը շահագործողի միջև հանցավոր գործարքներ կնքելու համար և կարող է հանգեցնել  կոռուպցիոն ռիսկերի:

«Ժառանգության»՝  Հայաստանի ընդերքի օգտագործմանը վերաբերող հարցապնդումը մինչև տարեվերջ պետք է քննարկվի ԱԺ-ում հարց ու պատասխանի ժամանակ և տարվա վերջին տպագրվի Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն թերթում:

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/point-of-view/2011/11/22/hrazdan

----------

boooooooom (22.11.2011), Tig (23.11.2011), Varzor (23.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

Քաջարան...



Ու այս խնդիրը շատ տեղերում կա: Լսել եմ, որ Կրասնոսելսկի Թթուջուր գյուղում էլ են ոսկու հանք բացել... աշխատողներն էլ հնդիկներն են, գյուղից մարդ չեն ընդունում: Հիմա էլ Լոռվա Աթան գյուղի մոտակայքում էլ են պատրաստվում հանքեր բացել... Կամաց կամաց ամբողջ Հայաստանը հանք են դարձնում ...

----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig



----------

Ripsim (03.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Բացառիկ գերակա շահը դատարկում է սահմանամերձ գոտիները (տեսանյութ) | Հետք*

----------

Varzor (05.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

Հայաստանում էլ տեղ չմնաց, որ հանք չբացեն... էս ի՞նչա կատարվում... :Think:

----------


## Varzor

> Հայաստանում էլ տեղ չմնաց, որ հանք չբացեն... էս ի՞նչա կատարվում...


Որոշել են ոտակա մի քանի տասնամյակում մեր երկիրն այնպես քամեն, որ վերջում քարն էլ դրսից ներմուծենք:

Ագահությունը չափ ու սահման չունի  :Angry2:

----------

Tig (05.12.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Մոզրովի քարանձավը գտնվում է Արփի գյուղից դեպի Մոզրով գյուղ տանող ճանապարհի կողքին: Քարանձավը կարստային է, որի պատճառով այն արդեն իսկ հանդիսանում բացառիկ բնական հրաշք: Քարանձավում կարող եք տեսնել անկրկնելի կարստային գոյացություններ` բազմագույն շիթաքարեր, կաթիլաքարեր, պտկաքարեր և անկրկնելի գեղեցկության բյուրեղներ: Աշխարհում նման գեղեցկության քարանձավները կարելի է մատների վրա հաշվել: ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակաշրջանում բազմաթիվ քարանձավախույզների և քարանձավագետների կողմից այն պաշտոնապես հայտարարվել է իրենց կողմից երբևիցե տեսնված ամենագեղեցիկ քարանձավը: Այս մասին ահազանգել է բնապահպան Գոռ Հովհաննիսյանը Facebook--ի իր էջում։ Նա նշել է, որ Մոզրովի քարանձավն ամբողջովին դիտելու համար պահանջվում է ավելի քան 4 - 5 ժամ:

Ըստ բնապահպանի՝ խնդիրն այն է, որ քարանձավը կենդանի է համարվում, երբ այն ունի կաթոցներ: Քարանձավի հայտնաբերումից անմիջապես մեկ շաբաթ անց ԽՍՀՄ ղեկավարության հրամանով առաջին սենյակի (մուտքի) քանդված առաստաղը փակվել է թիթեղյա ծածկոցով` այնտեղի խոնավությունը և կաթոցները պահպանելու ու վանդալների մուտքը արգելելու համար: «Մեր կառավարության անտարբերության շնորհիվ տեղի բնակիչները վերջին 20 տարիների ընթացքում գողացան և տարան թիթեղյա ծածկոցը, իսկ անբարեխիղճ արշավախմբերը և այցելուները կոտրեցին մուտքի դուռը` անարգել ելումուտ անելու համար: Ընդամենը մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում թափանցած փոշու պատճառով քարանձավը կորցրեց ամբողջ փայլը, իսկ հազարավոր տարիների ընթացքում առաջացած բազմաձև կարստային գոյացությունները թալանվեցին և դուրս հանեցին: Այս ամենը շարունակվում է մինչ հիմա»,- գրել է նա:

Բնապահպանի դիտարկմամբ հարկավոր է փակել մուտքի անցքը՝ խոնավության մակարդակը պահպանելու համար։ Հարկավոր է սահմանափակել այցելությունների քանակը և դրանք իրականացնել միայն հատուկ մասնագետի ուղեկցությամբ։

Գոռ Հովհաննիսյանը կոչ է արել անշնորհք վերաբերմունքից և համընդհանուր անտարբերությունից փրկել այն հրաշքը, որը համաշխարհային մակարդակով նույնիսկ բացառիկ հրաշք է համարվում: «Խոսքս և խնդրանքս ուղղում եմ բոլոր արշավախմբերին, ղեկավարներին և անհատ արշավականներին: Սիրելի ընկերներ, հիմնականում հենց մեր պատճառով է, որ այդ ստորգետնյա հրաշքից ընդամենը 20%-ն է մնացել: Եկեք միասին, ձեռք-ձեռքի տված փորձենք ուղղել մեր թույլ տված սխալը և կանգնեցնենք դեռ շարունակվող ավերածությունները, որոնք բոլոր քարանձավագետները նաև սրբապղծություն են համարում»:

http://tert.am/am/news/2011/12/07/Mozrov/

----------

E-la Via (07.12.2011), Tig (07.12.2011), Varzor (07.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Քաջարանցիներին բռնի տեղահանում են (ձայնագրություն)*
ԴԵԿՏԵՄԲԵՐ 7, 2011 13:24

ՀՀ կառավարության որոշմամբ՝ հանքարդյունաբերության նպատակով համայնքի հողերը իրացվում են, բնակիչներին էլ ստիպում են հեռանալ գյուղից:

Քաջարան համայնքի գյուղատնտեսական նշանակության մոտ 200 հա հողատարածք, որը բնակիչների եկամտի, կարելի է ասել, միակ աղբյուրն է, ճանաչվել է բացառիկ գերակա հանրային շահ եւ տրվել է Զանգեզուրի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատին: Սակայն ինչպես գյուղացիներն են ասում՝ սա ամենեւին էլ հանրային շահ չէ, այլ 1-2 մեծահարուստի շահերից բխող որոշում է: Բանն այն է, որ գերակա շահ ճանաչված հողատարածք օգտագործվելու է հանքարդյունաբերության նպատակով: Սա նշանակում է, որ լուրջ վտանգ է սպառնում շրջակա միջավայրին: Բնապահպաններն ու գյուղացիներն ահազանգում են, որ հանքը բացելով՝ համայնքները թունավոր փոշու մեջ կկորեն: Թեեւ, ըստ կառավարության որոշման, հողի կատեգորիան շատ բարձր է գնահատվել, եւ գյուղացիներին բավականին խոշոր փոխհատուցումներ կտրամադրվեն, սակայն քաջարանցիները դրան կտրականապես դեմ են. «Սա մեր ծննդավայրն է, մենք այստեղ ենք ապրում եւ իրենց տված գումարով ի՞նչ ենք անելու: Մեզ այդ հողերը պետք են ապրելու նպատակով: Իսկ գումարը կծախսենք՝ կգնա: Ուզում են զոռով մեզ տեղահանել»: Ընդ որում, գյուղացիները մտածում են, որ կառավարությունը դեռ վաղուց է մտադրվել գյուղը բնակիչներից ազատել, եւ դրա ապացույցն այն է, որ միակ դպրոցը փակվեց, գյուղ տանելու ճանապարհ էլ տարիներով չի կառուցվում:

«Առավոտի» հետ զրույցում Քաջարանի համայնքապետ Ռաֆիկ Աթայանը բավականին զայրացած ու կիսագոռգոռոցով ասաց. «15 տարվա գյուղապետ եմ, ոչ գազ ունենք, ոչ ճանապարհ, ոչինչ, ոչինչ չունենք: Մի հող ունենք, էն էլ մեզանից խլում են: Առանց մեզ հետ քննարկելու մեր հողերը գերակա շահ են ճանաչել: Ուզում են մեզ աքսորեն մեր պապական հողերից: 131 ընտանիք ո՞ւր գնա: Ի՞նչ են ուզում մեզանից: Մարդիկ այստեղ գերեզմաններ ունեն, հին եկեղեցի կա, ո՞նց թողնենք՝ գնանք: Անկուշտի պես սաղ վերցնում են իրենց ու իրենց գրպանները լցնելու մասին մտածում: Այդտեղ մի 100 տարվա պաշար էլ չկա, ու դրա համար մարդկանց բռնի տեղահանում են: Պետք լինի, արյուն էլ կթափենք, բայց դուրս չենք գա»: Համայնքապետի ներկայացմամբ՝ Զանգեզուրի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատի տնօրինությունը իբրեւ թե սոցիալական խնդիրներ է լուծում, սակայն հենց իրենց գյուղի համար մինչ օրս ոչինչ չի արել, եւ գյուղապետը վստահ է, որ դա նպատակային է եղել. «Խաբում են ու խաբում: Մի քանի անգամ տնօրենի հետ հանդիպել եմ, հա խոստումներ ա տվել ու աբսյալուտնի բան չի արել»:

Ուշագրավն այն է, որ Քաջարան համայնքը սահմանամերձ է եւ ընդամենը մի քանի կիլոմետր հեռավորության վրա է գտնվում Նախիջեւանից: Այսինքն՝ կառավարությունը ռազմավարական նշանակության համայնքը փոխանակ է՛լ ավելի ուժեղացնի եւ անվտանգ դարձնի, դեռ մի բան էլ բնակչությունից դատարկում է: «Մենք դառնում ենք հարկադրաբար տեղահանվողներ»,- հայտարարում են բնակիչները: Գյուղացիները պնդում են, որ իրենց հողերի համար ակտիվ պայքարողներին պետական կառույցներն արդեն սկսել են հետապնդել: Մեզ հետ զրույցում գյուղապետը վստահեցրեց, որ օրը մեջ ոստիկան է հայտնվում. «Մեկ էլ ինչ-որ դատախազ է գալիս, ես շատ գիտեմ՝ ինչ են ուզում: Արդեն ներվերս չի հերիքում: Գյուղը քանդեն էլ՝ մեկ ա, դուրս չենք գալու»:

Քաջարանցիները կառավարությունից պահանջում են չեղյալ ճանաչել թիվ 627-Ն որոշումը: Նրանք նաեւ պահանջում են սահմանամերձ գյուղին հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձնել. «Մեր սրբավայրերը՝ 17-րդ դարում կառուցված Սուրբ Հակոբ եկեղեցին, Հայրենական մեծ պատերազմում զոհվածների հիշատակին կառուցված փառահեղ հուշակոթողը, գերեզմանատունը, որտեղ ամփոփված են մեր անվանի նախնիների, ինչպես եւ լեռնահանքային ձեռնարկության վաստակաշատ աշխատողների աճյունները, ենթակա չեն բարբարոսության: Մենք չենք պատրաստվում հեռանալ: Հայրենի ծննդավայրը չի կարող գին ունենալ. այն անգին է, եւ որեւիցե փոխհատուցման մասին խոսակցություններն անգամ չեն կարող ստիպել մեզ փոխելու մեր մտադրությունը»:

Ուշագրավն այն է, որ երեկ մայրաքաղաքում գերմանական տնտեսական համագործակցության եւ զարգացման նախարարության առաջադրանքով տեղի է ունեցել «Կանաչ տնտեսություն» խորագրով բնապահպանական համաժողովը, որին մասնակցել են կառավարության անդամներ, գործարարներ: Այս համաժողովի գաղափարն այն էր, որ ուղղություններ մշակվեն, այսպես ասած, կանաչ տնտեսություն ունենալու համար եւ չվնասվի շրջակա միջավայրը: Փաստորեն Հայաստանի կառավարությունը միջազգային կառույցների աչքերին «թոզ է փչում», իսկ երկրի ներսում որդեգրած քաղաքականության ճիշտ հակառակ գործողություններ իրականացնում:

Աղբյուր՝ aravot.am

----------

Mark Pauler (16.12.2011), yerevanci (15.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Պարզ ու սովորական, բայց զարհուրելի ու սահմռկեցուցիչ ԱԳԱՀՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ  :Angry2: 
Թող լափեն, հետները տանելու են...

----------


## Claudia Mori

*«Շրջակա միջավայրի վրա ազդեցության փորձաքննության մասին» ՀՀօրենքումփոփոխություններ և լրացումներ կատարելու մասին նախագծի մասին շատ են խոսում, բայց իրավական առումով դեռ հստակ առաջարկներ չեն տալիս: Հուսով եմ այս հարցազրույցը, չնայած իր երկարությանը կտա շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ:

Գոռ Մովսիսյանի կարծիքով` Աժ առաջին ընթերցմամբ անցած օրենքի նախագիծը իրավական չէ*

09.12.2011
_Հարցազրույց ԵՊՀ իրավագիտության ֆակուլտետի Էկոլոգիական իրավունքի գիտաուսումնական կենտրոնի իրավաբան, դասախոս Գոռ Մովսիսյանի հետ

_*Բնապահպանների* *քննադատությանն* *արժանացած** «**Շրջակա* *միջավայրի* *վրա* *ազդեցության* *փորձաքննության* *մասին**»* *ՀՀ* *օրենքում* *փոփոխություններ* *և* *լրացումներ* *կատարելու* *մասին* *նախագիծն* *անցավ* *առաջին* *ընթերցումը* *Ազգային* *ժողովում**: * *Նախագծի* *ո՞ր* *կետերն* *են* *անընդունելի**:

*
Այսօրվա գործող օրենքում հստակ ամրագրված կանոնները դեռևս լիարժեք չեն իրագործվում: Ու նոր նախագիծը ներկայիս վիճակից մի քանի քայլ ավելի հետ է տանելու ամեն ինչ, ես կասկած չունեմ, ու այդ պատճառով չի կարելի լռել:


Ես զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպե՞ս է նման բովանդակությամբ ու մասնագիտական  տարրական կանոնների չհամապատասխանող  օրենքի նախագիծը  հայտնվում է  ԱԺ-ում, ու դեռ առաջին ընթերցմամբ էլ անցնում:


Մեկ տարուց ավել է այս նախագիծը կա ու այն արդեն իսկ քննարկվել է ԵՊՀ իրավագիտության  ֆակուլտետի էկոլոգիական իրավունքի գիտաուսումնական կենտրոնում   և, անկեղծ ասած, ես դրան մասնագիտական առումով լուրջ չեմ վերաբերել, բայց հիմա արդեն մեկ վարկյան  չեմ կասկածում, որ կընդունեն  օրենքի նախագիծը, քանի որ ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությունը պետք է արդյունք ցույց տա:


*Կնշե՞ք* *այն* *ակնհայտ* *խնդիրները**,* *որոնք* *անհապաղ* *պետք* *է* *շտկվեն**,* *քանի* *որ* *նախագիծը* *հավանական* *է**,* *որ* *շուտով* *անցնի* *նաև* *երկրորդ* *ընթերցմամբ**:

*
Մեր երկրում գործող փորձաքննության համակարգի պարագայում Օրենքի ցանկացած կոնցեպտի կառուցման հիմքում պետք է դրվի շրջակա միջավայրի վրա ազդեցության գնահատման' որպես մասնագիտական գործունեության, և փորձաքննության՝ որպես կառավարման գործառույթի տարբերակումը, ինչը բացակայում է: Երկրորդ խնդիրը, որ ես տեսնում եմ ընթացակարգի հետ է կապված: Նախագծով նախատեվում է այդ ընթացակարգը բաժանել երկու՝ նախնական և հիմնական փուլերի: Իմ կարծիքով՝ այս մոտեցումը ոչ մի նորարարություն իր մեջ չի պարունակում, քանի որ գործող օրենքում նախատեսվում է ծանուցման և փաստաթղթերի ներկայացման պայմանական փուլեր, ինչը նախագծով համընկնում է վերոգրյալ փուլերին:


Նախագծով փորձաքննության ժամկետները կրճատվում են, նախկինում 180 օրվա փոխարեն դարձրել են 90 կամ 70 օր' երկարաձգման հնարավորությամբ: Սա իհարկե անընդունելի է, քանի որ հիմնական փուլի գործողությունները երկար ժամանակ են պահանջում, իսկ ժամկետները կարելի էր կրճատել ոչ թե հիմնական, այլ ծանուցման փուլը օրենքից պարզապես հանելով: Միայն ՇՄԱԳ (Շրջակա միջավայրի վրա ազդեցության գնահատում) նախագիծ ներկայացնելն արդեն իսկ պարունակում է բոլոր հարցերի պատասխաններն իր մեջ: Այսպիսին է նաև փաստացի վիճակը:


*Ինչպե՞ս կընթանա փորձաքննությունը, եթե այս օրինագիծը դառնա իրականություն:

*
Նախագծում պետք է նշվեր, որ մեկ գործունեության համար պետք է տրվի մեկ եզրակացություն (սա փորձաքննության ինստիտուտի սկզբունք է), որպեսզի չկրկնվի Թեղուտի հանքավայրի շահագործման փորձաքննության սխալը (երկու փորձաքննական եզրակացություն): Մինչդեռ  նախագծի 4-րդ հոդվածի 8-րդ կետում նշվում է, որ որոշ պայմաններից ելնելով՝ գործունեությունը կարող է ենթարկվել կրկնակի փորձաքննության: Գործարարը չպետք է մեկ գործունեության համար անցնի երկու փորձաքննություն, ուստի ճիշտ կլինի այն անցկացնել քաղաքաշինական կամ այլ փորձաքննություններից հետո, եթե դրանք փոփոխելու են գործունեության բնույթը:


*Փորձաքննության* *ենթարկվող* *տարածքի* *շրջակա* *համայնքների* *մասնակցությունն* *այս* *գործընթացին* *ապահովվո՞ւմ* *է**:

*
Ամբողջ «աբսուրդի թատրոնը» սկսում է այն ժամանակ, երբ  օրենքի նախագծի 5-րդ հոդվածով առաջարկվող նոր 6.1 հոդվածի 7-րդ մասում նշվում է, որ  լիազոր մարմինը համայնքի բացասական  կարծիքի դեպքում  կարող էնախնական փուլում դադարեցնել փորձաքննությունը, այսինքն՝ կարող է և հաշվի չառնել: Նախ' անհասկանալի է, թե ինչպես են համայնքի կարծիքը վեր հանելու,  երկրորդ' եթե այդ կարծիքը պետք է հաշվի առնվի, ապա այն պետք է լինի իմպերատիվ: Նախագծի ընդունմամբ ստեղծվելու է երկիմաստ իրավիճակ' առանց  որոշակի լուծումների:


*Ու՞մ* *է* *ձեռնտու* *այս* *նախագիծը**,* *եթե* *այսքան* *արագ* *ուզում* *են* *ընդունել* *այն**,* *արդյո՞ք* *գործարարները* *գոհ* *կմնան* *դրանից**:

*
Փորձաքննության իմաստը այն է, որ գործարարի գործունեությունը համապատասխանեցվի այդ սահմանափակումներին, իսկ այս նախագիծը իրականում բիզնեսի համար անկանխատեսելի պայմաններ է ստեղծում: Գործարներն էլ են իրականում ուզում հասկանալ, թե օրենքով ինչ կարող են անել: Օրինակ' օրենքի նախագծի  5-րդ հոդվածով առաջարկվող նոր 6.1 հոդվածի 8-րդ մասի համաձայն՝ լիազոր մարմինը կարող է անթույլատրելի համարել  նախատեսվող գործունեության իրականացումը' հիմք ընդունելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքներով սահմանված բնապահպանական սահմանափակումները: Կարող են արդյո՞ք Նախագծի հեղինակները բացատրել, թե ինչ է նշանակում «օրենսդրության բնապահպանական սահմանափակում» և ինչո՞ւ որևէ սահմանափակումից ելնելով գործունեությունը պետք է արգելվի: Փորձաքննությունն անցակցվում է այն նպատակով, որպեսզի նախատեսվող գործունեությունը համապատասխանեցվի այդ սահմանափակումներին, այլ ոչ թե ի սկզբանե արգելվի: Օրինակ' ինձ, որպես իրավաբանի, սահմանափակում է կարմիր գրքում գրանցված կենդանիների գտնվելու վայրում գործունեության իրականացումը: Քանի*՞* գործունեության իրականացում է թույլատրվել այդպիսի տարածքներում: Գործունեության իրականացումը կարող է արգելվել միայն բացասական փորձաքննական եզրակացության հիման վրա: Սա է ինստիտուտի տրամաբանությունը:   Սա արդեն իսկ ցույց է տալիս, որ նախնական փուլը կոռուպցիոն ռիսկեր է պարունակում, բացի այդ այս դրույթը հակասում է իրավական որոշակիության սահմանադրական սկզբունքին:


*Դուք* *հայտարարում* *եք**,* *որ* *ԱԺ**-**ում* *առաջին* *ընթերցմամբ* *անցել* *է* *Սահմանադրությանը* *չհամատասխանող* *օրենք**,* *կարո՞ղ* *եք* *նշել* *իրավական* *ակնհայտ* *այլ* *սխալներ**:

*
Գործող օրենքի 6-րդ հոդվածի 4-րդ մասի համաձայն՝ հասարակական լսումների անցկացման կարգը պետք է հաստատվեր ՀՀ կառավարության որոշմամբ, սակայն այն մինչև օրս չի հաստատվել: ՀՀ սահմանադրության փոփոխություններից հետո  դրա 83.5 -րդ հոդվածի ուժով բացառապես ՀՀ օրենքներով են սահմանվում՝  ֆիզիկական և իրավաբանական անձանց իրավունքներն իրականացնելու և պաշտպանելու պայմանները և կարգը: Ուստի օրենքի նախագծում պետք է տեղ գտներ նաև այդ կարգը, սակայն այն բացակայում է:
Նախագծի մի քանի հոդվածներ  (օրինակ' 13.2 հոդվածի 1-ին և 2-րդ կետերը կամ 15-րդ հոդվածը) բառացիորեն կրկնում են «Անդրսահմանային համատեքստում շրջակա միջավայրի ազդեցության  գնահատման» մասին կոնվենցիայի և Ռազմավարական էկոլոգիական գնահատման արձանագրության դրույթները: Ցանկանում եմ ընդամենը հիշեցնել, որ ՀՀ սահմանադրության 6-րդ հոդվածի ուժով մատնանշված դրույթները ուղղակիորեն կիրառելի են: Իհարկե, այդ միջազգային պայմանագրերում կան ամրագրված ընթացակարգեր կամ հասկացություններ, որոնք պետք է որոշակիացնել ազգային օրենսդրությունում: Սակայն դրանք պետք է միմյանցից տարբերակել: Կարծում եմ' առկա է միջազգային կառույցների կողմից ներկայացվող պահանջների սխալ ընկալում: 


*Կարելի է արդյո՞ք եզրակացնել, որ նախագիծն ավարտուն վիճակում չէ:

*
Նախագծում լուծված չէ նաև փորձաքննական եզրակացության՝ որպես վարչական ակտ ճանաչելու խնդիրը: Ներկայումս ընդունվող փորձաքննական եզրակացությունները նույնիսկ կատարյալ օրենսդրության պայմաններում չեն կարող պատշաճ իրավական հիմք հանդիսանալ նախատեսվող գործունեության համար: Անհրաժեշտ է հստակ սահմանել փորձաքննական եզրակացության կառուցվածքը (ներածական, նկարագրական, պատճառաբանական և եզրափակիչ մասեր) և սահմանել կառուցվածքային յուրաքանչյուր մասի բովանդակության շրջանակը: Այստեղ կարևորում ենք հասարակության ներկայացրած կարծիքները ընդունելու կամ մերժելու ամրագրումը փորձաքննական եզրակացությունում:  Հասարակական կազմակերպություններն էլ արդեն կկարողանան բողոքարկել այն դատական կարգով, քանի որ ակտը կվերաբերի նրանց իրավունքներին: Ներկայումս ստեղծվել է մի իրավիճակ, երբ ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության ակտերն, առնչվելով հանրային շահերին, չեն կարող բողոքարկվել դատական կարգով, ինչն անդրադառնում է իշխանության մարմինների հակակշռման մեխանիզմի վրա:


Թերի է վերանայված  օրենքի հիմնական հասկացությունների հոդվածը: Անհասկանալի և իրավական առումով հիմնավորված չէ նաև այն, որ  նախաձեռնության փաթեթով չի առաջարկվում լրացնել նաև Վարչական իրավախախտումների վերաբերյալ ՀՀ օրենսգիրքը' սահմանելով պատասխանատվություն պաշտոնատար այն անձանց համար, ովքեր խախտում են օրինակ' հասարակական լսումների կամ հասարակության իրազեկման կամ փորձաքննական եզրակացության տրամադրման կարգը: Կարծում եմ՝ ավելորդ է նշել, թե առանց երաշխիքների իրավական նորմերի իրացումն ինչպիսի խնդիրների է հանդիպում:   


Ամենաակնհայտ թերություններից է նաև այն է, որ փորձագետին ընտրում է  նախաձեռնողը: Եթե անկախությունն են ցանկանում երաշխավորել ուրեմն թող փորձագետին ընտրի և՛ լիազոր մարմինը, և՛ համայնքը, և՛ հասարակության շահագրգիռ ներկայացուցիչները:


Գուցե ավելորդ թվա, սակայն կհավելեմ նաև օրենքի նախագծի անհամապատասխանությունը հայոց լեզվի կամ  օրենսդրական ակտի տեխնիկայի տարրական կանոններին (օրինակ' գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր հոդվածում «հնարավոր անդրսահմանային ազդեցության դեպքում» արտահայտության օգտագործումը՝ ընդհանուր և հատուկ կանոնների փոխհարաբերակցության ամրագրման փոխարեն):


*Արդյո՞ք փորձաքննական եզրակացության վերանայման գործընթացը հստակ է ձևակերպված օրենքի նախագծով:

*
Եզրակացության վերանայման ու փոփոխության կարգը կառավարության որոշմամբ է սահմանվում, այն դեպքում, երբ ՀՀ սահմանդարության համաձայն (հոդված 83.5)՝ այն պետք է ամրագրվի օրենքով: Անհրաժեշտ է նաև փորձաքննական եզրակացության փոփոխման և լրացման հնարավորություն ընձեռել նախատեսվող գործունեությունն իրականացնողի նախաձեռնությամբ: Այսինքն  փորձաքննական եզրակացության պայմանների փոփոխման անհրաժեշտության պարագայում լիազորված մարմինը ոչ թե պետք է պահանջի լրացուցիչ փորձաքննության անցկացում, այլ փոփոխի կամ լրացնի փորձաքննական եզրակացությունը:


*Նշեք* *կոնկրետ* *երեք* *դրույթ**,* *որ* *պետք* *է* *անպայման* *փոփոխության* *ենթարկել* *նոր* *օրինագծում**:  

*
Այս օրենքը ոտքից գլուխ պետք է փոխել:

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/interview/2011/12/09/gor

----------

Mark Pauler (16.12.2011), Tig (12.12.2011), Varzor (16.12.2011), yerevanci (12.12.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

yerevanci (15.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Ոստիկանները տարել են Քաջարանի գյուղապետին*
18:33 | ԱՅՍՕՐ | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Այսօր «ԷկոԼուր»-ն ահազանգ է ստացել, որ ժամը 15:00-ի սահմաններում երկու ոստիկաններ մտել են Սյունիքի մարզի Քաջարանի գյուղապետ Ռաֆիկ Աթայանի տուն եւ նրան «հրավիրել Քաջարանի միլպետի մոտ»:

Մի քանի ժամ անց գյուղացիները պարզել են, որ Աթայանին տարել են Կապանի ոստիկանություն: 17:30-ից Քաջարան գյուղի բնակիչներ գտնվում են Կապանի ոստիկանության շենքի մոտ: Նրանք մտավախություն ունեն, որ սա ճնշման ձեւ է, որպեսզի ստիպեն գյուղապետին ստորագրել համաձայանագրի տակ, որով Զանգեզուրի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմիբինատին կհանձնվեն ՀՀ կառավարության 627-Ն որոշմամբ հանրային գերակա շահ ճանաչված գյուղի հողերը:

Արդեն մի քանի ամիս է, Քաջարան գյուղը պահանջում է չեղյալ համարել ՀՀ կառավարության 627-Ն որոշումը եւ հրաժարվում է ստորագրել հողերի հանձնման փաստաթուղթը` հայտարարելով, որ դա նշանակում է ամբողջ գյուղի հարկադիր տարհանում:

 Օրվա վերջում հայտնի դարձավ, որ գյուղապետին ազատ են արձակել։

Աղբյուր` a1plus.am

----------

Varzor (16.12.2011), yerevanci (15.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Fortune Oil ընկերությանը տրված թույլտվությունը չեղյալ է համարվել*

Վերջերս չեղյալ է համարվել Հրազդան քաղաքում երկաթահանք կառուցելու համար Fortune Oil ընկերությանը տրված թույլտվությունը: Այսօր այս թեմայի շուրջ քննարկում է եղել Բնապահպանության նախարարությունում: Հանդիպմանը ներկա են եղել Fortune Oil ընկերության նախագահը, իրավաբանը, բնապահպանության նախարարը, նախարարությունից ներկայացուցիչներ և բնապահպանական կազմակերպություններից բնապահպաններ և փորձագետեր: Բոլոր կողմերը հայտնել են իրենց մտահոգությունները: 

«Առաջին լրատվական»-ին հանդիպման մանրամասները ներկայացրեց Կանաչների միության նախագահ Հակոբ Սանասարյանը`քննարկումն առողջ գնահատելով: «Ընկերության ներկայացրած նախագիծը գիտականորեն հիմնավորված չէ, ոչ ձեռնտու և անթույլատրելի: Չինական կողմի իրավաբանն ասաց, որ նոր նախագիծ է կազմվում, քանի որ ներկայիս նախագծի դրական եզրակացությունը չեղյալ է համարվել»,- նշեց Հ. Սանասարյանը`հավելելով, որ սա չի նշանակում, որ այս նախագիծը տապալված է: 

Ըստ Հ. Սանասարյանի` ընկերության ներկայացուցիչները մինչ այսօր ապօրինաբար են գործունեություն ծավալել: Նա մտավախություն հայտնեց, որ հանքավայրի շահագործումը կխառնի Հայաստանի բոլոր ջրային շերտերը, որը կարող է կործանարար լինել: Հ. Սանասարյանը նաև տեղեկացրեց, որ այս պահին բնապահպանները սպասում են, որ կազմվի նոր նախագիծը, չնայած ընկերության ներկայացուցիչները կոնկրետ ժամկետներ չնշեցին:


Հիշեցնենք, որ Հրազդանի երկաթահանքում չինական Fortune Oil ընկերության կողմից իրականացվում էին երկրաբանահետախուզական և կառուցման աշխատանքներ: Հրազդանի երկաթահանքը գտնվում է Հրազդան քաղաքի տարածքում: Հանքի շահագործումը սպառնում է Հրազդանի էկոլոգիական վիճակի վատթարացմանը, ինչպես նաև հանքավայրից ընդամենը 600-700 մ հեռավորության վրա գտնվող խմելու ջրի աղբյուրների աղտոտմանը, որոնք խմելու ջրով ապահովում են ոչ միայն Հրազդան քաղաքը, այլև Երևանը:

Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am

----------

Varzor (16.12.2011), yerevanci (15.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

Հալալ է, Քաջարանի ՔԱՋՆ գյուղապետին...

*Քաջարան գյուղի գյուղապետը հրաժարական է տվել եւ դուրս է գալիս ՀՀԿ-ից /ձայնագրություն/*

Սյունիքի մարզի Քաջարան գյուղի գյուղապետ Ռաֆիկ Աթայանը «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին հայտնեց, որ հրաժարական է տվել գյուղապետի պաշտոնից, իսկ այսօր հրաժարվելու է նաեւ Հայաստանի հանրապետական կուսակցության (ՀՀԿ) անդամությունից` այդպիսով բողոքելով իր եւ իր ղեկավարած համայնքի նկատմամբ շարունակվող ճնշումների դեմ:

Այս տարվա գարնանը կառավարությունը որոշում էր կայացրել Սյունիքի մի շարք համայնքներին, այդ թվում Քաջարան գյուղին պատկանող որոշ տարածքներ բացառիկ գերակա շահ ճանաչելու եւ դրանց նպատակային նշանակությունը փոփոխելու մասին: Նշված տարածքներում հանքարդյունաբերական աշխատանքներ պետք է իրականացնի Զանգեզուրի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատը:

Քաջարան գյուղի բնակիչները կտրականապես դեմ են համայնքային սեփականություն հանդիսացող հողատարածքները Զանգեզուրի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատին զիջելու հնարավորությանը, ինչը, նրանց համոզմամբ, առնվազն էկոլոգիական առումով հավասարազոր է գյուղն իսպառ կործանելուն:

Ամիսներ շարունակ քաջարանցիները պահանջում են չեղյալ հայտարարել կառավարության վերոհիշյալ որոշումը, իսկ գյուղապետը հրաժարվում է ստորագրել հողերի հանձնման փաստաթուղթը` հայտարարելով, որ դա ողջ գյուղի հարկադրական տարհանում է նշանակում:

«Ես պայմանագիրը չեմ ստորագրել ու կյանքում չեմ ստորագրի: Ես դիմում եմ գրել` հրաժարական եմ տվել, այսօր էլ գնում եմ Հանրապետական կուսակցությունից հրաժարական տալու», - ասաց Ռաֆիկ Աթայանը:

Գյուղապետը պատմեց, որ իր նկատմամբ բոլոր կողմերից ճնշումները շարունակվում են, պարտադրում են, որ ստորագրի հողերի հանձնման պայմանագիրը:

«Դիմել եմ կառավարությանը, նախագահին, վարչապետին, խորհրդարանի նախագահին: 15 տարի է կուսակցական եմ. ես բոլորին էլ դիմել եմ, իրենք էլ գիտեն, որ ես կուսակցական եմ: Էսօր իմ կուսակցությունը եկել է իմ գյուղը քանդում է: Ես ուրիշ անելիք չունեմ, ես իմ գյուղում մնալու եմ», - հայտարարեց Ռաֆիկ Աթայանը` հավելելով, որ Հանրապետական կուսակցությունից այս հարցում որեւէ աջակցություն չի ստացել:

Քաջարանի գյուղապետը նաեւ հավաստիացրեց, որ գյուղապետի պաշտոնից հրաժարական տալով` համայնքին անպաշտպան չի թողնում եւ որպես գյուղի շարքային բնակիչ շարունակելու է իր պայքարը:

«Մեր գյուղը` մերն է: Ես իմ պարտականությունները մինչեւ մահ ու գերեզման կատարելու եմ», - հայտարարեց Ռաֆիկ Աթայանը:

Հանրապետական կուսակցության մամլո խոսնակ Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը, «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ զրույցում մեկնաբանելով Աթայանի` կուսակցությունից դուրս գալու որոշումը, ասաց, թե` «մենք ապրում ենք ժողովրդավարական երկրում եւ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ինքն է որոշում որեւէ կուսակցության անդամագրվելու, կամ կուսակցությունից դուրս գալու հարցը»:

Քաջարան գյուղի շուրջ ստեղծված իրավիճակի կապակցությամբ պարզաբանում խնդրեցինք Հայաստանի էներգետիկայի եւ բնական պաշարների նախարար Արմեն Մովսիսյանից: Վերջինս նշեց, թե հարցը քննարկման փուլում է եւ կպատասխանեն ավելի ուշ:

Աղբյուր՝ azatutyun.am

----------

yerevanci (15.12.2011), Գեա (16.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

*«Հայաստանը Աֆրիկա չէ. գեղ կանգնի, գերան կկոտրի»*

*Երբ բիզնես շահերը գերակա են ռազմավարական բնակավայրի ու սրբությունների հանդեպ (վիդեո)*

----------

Mark Pauler (16.12.2011), Գեա (16.12.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig



----------

John (21.12.2011), Գեա (21.12.2011)

----------


## Նուշություն

Բնապահպան ակտիվիստները Քաջարանի կողքին...

----------

Tig (21.12.2011), Գեա (21.12.2011), Դեկադա (22.12.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig

*Հինգշաբթի` դեկտեմբերի 29-ին, ժամը 11-ին բնապահպանական հզոր ակցիա:*

Հավաքվում ենք ՀՀ Կառավարության թիվ 1 շենքի մոտ` ներկայացնելու մեր պահանջը` ՀՀ Սյունիքի մարզի Քաջարան, Սյունիք, Արծվանիկ, Սևաքար, Աճանան, Չափնի և Սյունիք գյուղերի 608 հեկտար հողերը «բացառիկ գերակա հանրային շահ» անվան տակ Զանգեզուրի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատին վարձակալության իրավունքով հանձնելու Կառավարության 627-Ն հակապետական որոշումը ուժը կորցրած ճանաչելու մասին:
Այնուհետև քայլարշավ դեպի ՀՀ նախագահի նստավայր` արտահայտելու մեր բողոքը բնապահպանական քաղաքականության ոլորտում առկա աղետալի վիճակի վերաբերյալ: ՀՀ նախագահից պահանջում ենք վերջապես ընդունել մեզ և ապահովել քննարկում` այս ոլորտում ծառացած խնդիրները համատեղ քննարկելու և լուծման եղանակներ գտնելու նպատակով:
Մենք պետք է ցույց տանք, որ ՄԵՆՔ ԵՆՔ ԱՅՍ ԵՐԿՐԻ ՏԵՐԸ և Հայաստանի ապագան մենք ենք, իսկ առանց բնության և առողջ շրջակա միջավայրի առկայության պետությունը տարբեր առումներով դառնում է խոցելի. այն էլ մեր պետության դեպքում, որն ամբողջովին շրջապատված է թշնամիներով, իսկ սեփական ընդերքի կամ ռեսուրսի անխնա շահագործումը բերելու է պետության կործանման:

«ԹՌՉԿԱՆ» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություն

----------


## Tig



----------

John (26.12.2011), Գեա (26.12.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Բնապահպանական պայքարի տարի՝ ձեռքբերումներ, պարտություններ ու կիսատ մնացած գործեր*



ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությունը 2011թ. ընթացքում ապացուցեց, որ կորցրել է իր գործառույթները և իրականացնում է բնապահպանական տեսանկյունից ոչ թույլատրելի քաղաքականություն. տարին այսպես են ամփոփում բնապահպանները։

«Էկոլուր» տեղեկատվական ՀԿ–ի տնօրեն Ինգա Զարաֆյանը փաստում է, որ տարբեր կազմակերպությունների հակաբնապահպանական գործունեությունը թույլատրելը, առանց հասարակության և բնապահպանների կարծիքը հաշվի առնելու բնապահպանական տարբեր օրենսդրական նախագծերի ներկայացումը Ազգային ժողովում ու ընդունումն ապացուցում են իրենց մտահոգությունը:



*Բնապահպանական հաղթանակներ

*

Այս տարի բնապահպանների պայքարի ամենատեսանելի արդյունքը «Թռչկան» ջրվեժի փրկությունն էր: ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությունը «Ռոբշին» ՍՊԸ-ին 2009-2010 թթ. տվել է բնապահպանական փորձաքննական դրական եզրակացություն ջրվեժի վրա, անմիջական բացասական ազդեցության գոտում, 1 Մգվտ հզորությամբ հիդրոէլեկտրակայան կառուցելու համար, չնայած դեռևս 2008թ. Շիրակի և Լոռու մարզերի սահմանին գտնվող «Թռչկան» ջրվեժը ներառվել է ՀՀ բնության հուշարձաների ցանկում՝ որպես գեղագիտական առանձնահատուկ արժեք ունեցող ջրագրական հուշարձան:

Ֆեյսբուքյան 5000-ից ավելի անդամ ունեցող «Պահպանենք Թռչկանի ջրվեժը» նախաձեռնության անդամների մի մասը ճամբար էին կազմակերպել ջրվեժի մոտ և հսկում էին, որ շինարարություն չիրականացվի այնտեղ, իսկ նախաձեռնության մյուս անդամները ստորագրահավաք էին անցկացնում և պատրաստվում ցույցերի մայրաքաղաքում:

Արդյունքում ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հանձնարարականով՝ «Թռչկանի» ջրվեժին տրվեց պետական հատուկ պահպանության տարածքի կարգավիճակ և այնտեղ ՀԷԿ կառուցելու ծրագիրը պաշտոնապես կասեցվեց։

Բնապահպան Ինգա Զարաֆյանն այս գործում ևս տեսնում է Բնապահպանության նախարարության սխալը, որը թույլատրել էր անօրինական գործունեություն,ինչի արդյունքում ՀՀ կառավարությունը ստիպված կլինի փոխհատուցում տալ «Ռոբշին» ՍՊԸ-ին, եթե վերջինս որոշի դիմել դատարան:

*Խնդիրներ, որոնք այդպես էլ չլուծվեցին

*ՀՀ կառավարության 2011թ. ապրիլի 28-ի որոշման համաձայն՝ ՀՀ Սյունիքի մարզի Արծվանիկ գյուղական համայնքի վարչական սահմաններում գտնվող համայնքային սեփականության՝162.95 հա և 94.67 հա գյուղացիների սեփական օգտագործման հողերը փոխադրվեցին արդյունաբերական, ընդերքօգտագործման և այլ արտադրական նշանակության հողերի կատեգորիա:

Բնապահպանները այս դեպքում բարձրաձայնեցին, որ պոչամբարները վերացնելու ու չորացնելու փոխարեն դրանք դեռ շարունակում են ընդարձակվել գյուղացիների հողերի հաշվին, սակայն այս աղմուկն անպատասխան մնաց։



Այս տարվա ավարտին Սյունիքի մարզի Քաջարանի համայնքապետ Ռաֆիկ Աթայանը չհամաձայնվեցստորագրել այն համաձայնագիրը, որով գյուղի 27 հա տարածքը հանձնվում է Զանգեզուրի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմիբինատին: Գյուղապետը վստահ է, որ այդ համաձայնագիրը կդառնա ամբողջ գյուղի հարկադիր տարհանման պատճառ:

«Թռչկան» նախաձեռնության անդամները և քաղաքացիական հասարակության այլ անդամներ աջակցում են քաջարանցիներին՝ կազմակերպելով բողոքի ակցիաներ ինչպես տեղում, այնպես էլ ՀՀ կառավարության շենքի առջև: «Դադարեցնենք բնաբռնաբարությունը», «Կանաչ, մաքուր, առողջ Հայաստան» «Հայաստանը մենք ենք, Հայաստանը դուք էլ եք» և այլ պաստառներով քաղաքացիները այս և հաջորդ տարի կպահանջեն վերանայել կառավարության՝ Սյունիքի մարզի հողերի օտարմանը վերաբերող որոշումը:


*Կա՞, թե չկա՞. ուրանի խնդիրը շարունակում է հրատապ մնալ

*Այս տարի էլ բնապահպանները բարձրաձայնեցին, իրենց կարծիքով, ուրան պարունակող հանքերի շահագործման վտանգի մասին և հակառակ կողմի ներկայացուցիչները շարունակեցին պնդել, որ Հայաստանում ուրան չկա, իսկ բարձրացրած աղմուկն անիմաստ է:

Մասնավորապես «Գեոթիմ» ընկերության ներկայացուցիչներն ասում են, որ Երևանից 170 կմ հեռավորության վրա՝ երկու մարզերի՝ Վայոց Ձորի և Սյունիքի սահմանին գտնվող Ամուլսարից միայն ոսկի են ուզում, իսկ բնապահպանները շարունակում են պնդել, որ այդ նույն հանքում գտնվող 70 տոննայից ավելի ուրանը տարածաշրջանը ռադիացիայի ենթարկելուց հաշվի չի առնի իրենք ոսկի՞ են ուզում, թե՞ այլ բան:



Ամուլսարի տարածքում աճում են 248 տեսակի բույսեր, որոնցից 6-ը գրանցված են Հայաստանի Կարմիր գրքում: Ապրում են 60 տեսակ կաթնասուն կենդանիներ, 12 տեսակ սողուններ, 2 տեսակ երկկենցաղներ և 5 տեսակ ձկներ: Ամուլսարի մոտ երկու ջրամբար կա՝ Կեչուտինը և Ամուլսարից 2 կմ հեռավորության վրա գտնվող Սպանդարյանի ջրամբարը, որը Հայաստանի 2-րդ ամենախոշոր ջրամբարն է՝ 257 միլիոն խորանարդ մետր տարողությամբ։

Բնապահպանները մտահոգված են, որ այս հանքավայրի շահագործումը Ջերմուկ առողջարանային համալիրի ու շրջակա 6000-ից ավելի բնակչության համար ևս վտանգ է սպառնում:

Այս խնդիրը տեղփոխվում է նաև 2012թ., քանի որ պետական մարմինները վտանգ չեն տեսնում, իսկ բնապահանները մտահոգ են և շարունակելու են պայքարել:


*SOS Սևան

*Բնապահպաններն այս տարի էլ ահազանգեցին Սոթքում ոսկու հարստացուցիչ ֆաբրիկայի կառուցման ծրագրի վերաբերյալ: «Գեոպրոմայնինգ» ընկերությունը գտել է, որ ոսկու հանքաքարը Սոթքից երկաթուղով Արարատ տեղափոխելը և վերամշակելն ավելի ծախսատար է, և որոշվել է ոսկու վերամշակման ձեռնարկություն կառուցել հենց Սևանի ավազանում, ինչն արգելված է օրենքով։

Երկու տարի առաջ բնապահպանները պայքարելով կարողացան դադարեցնել շինարությունը, սակայն այս տարի այն վերսկսվեց:



«Պետական մակարդակով Սևանի փրկության հարցը պետք է օրակարգային դառնա: Պիտի քաղաքական կամք լինի, որ երկրի առաջին դեմքից սկսած՝ բոլորը մի պահ կանգ առնեն ու մտածեն՝ լավ, ո՞ւր ենք գնում, ի՞նչ ենք անում: Մեր կառավարման մարմինների մտածելակերպն է հարկավոր փոխել, որ ամեն օր ծորակը բացելիս հասկանան, որ մի օր կարող է այդ ջրի փոխարեն ինչ-որ սև հեղուկ հոսել, էդ օրվա՞ն են սպասում»,- հարցնում է բնապահպան Գագիկ Սուխուդյանը։

Սեպտեմբերի վերջին Սևանի խնդրով մտահոգ մի խումբ բնապահպան-ակտիվիստներ, Գագիկ Սուխուդյանի նախաձեռնությամբ ահազանգ հնչեցրեցին Սևանի «ծայրահեղ վատ վիճակի» մասին և ստեղծեցին «SOS Սևան» նախաձեռնությունը հետևյալ կոչով՝ «Չկա Սևան, չկա Հայաստան: Միավորվենք և թույլ չտանք, որ մարդկանց մի խումբ թալանի և 34 միլիարդ խմ քաղցրահամ ջրի փոխարեն մեր սերունդներին թողնի թունավոր ճահիճ»:

*Օրենսդրական բացթողումներ

*Բնապահպանները փորձելու են ամեն ինչ անել, որ 2012թ.-ի գարնանը Ազգային ժողովում երկրորդ ընթերցմամբ չանցնի «Շրջակա միջավայրի վրա ազդեցության փորձաքննության մասին» ՀՀ օրենքում փոփոխություններ և լրացումներ կատարելու մասին նախագիծը:




Այս նախագիծն արդեն երկու տարի է քննադատվում է բնապահպանների կողմից: ԵՊՀ իրավագիտության ֆակուլտետի Էկոլոգիական իրավունքի գիտաուսումնական կենտրոնի իրավաբան, դասախոս Գոռ Մովսիսյանը, վերլուծելով նախագիծըեզրակացրեց, որ նախագծում պետք է նշվեր, որ մեկ գործունեության համար պետք է տրվի մեկ եզրակացություն (սա փորձաքննության ինստիտուտի սկզբունք է), որպեսզի չկրկնվի Թեղուտի հանքավայրի շահագործման փորձաքննության սխալը (երկու փորձաքննական եզրակացություն):

Նախագծում լուծված չէ նաև փորձաքննական եզրակացության՝ որպես վարչական ակտ ճանաչելու խնդիրը, այսինքն հասարակական կազմակերպությունները չեն կարող այն բողոքարկել դատարանում:

Ամենաակնհայտ թերություններից է նաև այն է, որ փորձագետին ընտրում է նախաձեռնողը, այն դեպքում երբ անկախություն երաշխավորելու համար փորձագետին պետք է ընտրի և՛ լիազոր մարմինը, և՛ համայնքը, և՛ հասարակության շահագրգիռ ներկայացուցիչները:

*Շարունակվող հակաբնապահպանական աշխատանքներ

*

«Հանուն կայուն մարդկային զարգացման» ասոցիացիայի նախագահ Կարինե Դանիելյանը Թռչկանից բացի տարվա ձեռքբերում է համարում նաև Խոսրովի արգելոցի կարգավիճակի վերականգնումը և Սևանի մակարդակի բարձրացումը ու ջրի մաքրման աշխատանքները։ Դանիելյանի կարծիքով՝ հանքարադյունաբերության ոլորտում համակարգային փոփոխություններ այդպես էլ չեն արձանագրվել ու վիճակը գնալով ավելի է սրանում:

«Թեղուտը վերցրեցին, հիմա էլ Հանքավանը, մարդկանց իրենց բնակավայրերից զրկում են, ինչպես հիմա քաջարանցիների դեպքում է ու մյուս գյուղերի, Հրազդան քաղաքում հանք են բացում, որը ամբողջ Հրազդանի խմելու ջուրն ու կյանքն է վտանգում, ինչպես նաև Ծաղկաձորին է վտանգ սպառնում, Ջերմուկի շրջակայքում ու Սևանում են հանքեր բացում»,- նշում է Դանիելյանը:

Այս բոլոր խնդիրների կողքին Կարինե Դանիելյանի համար ցավալի է արձանագրել նաև, որ արդեն սովորական են դարձել Երևանում շարունակվող հակաբնապահպանական քաղաքաշինական աշխատանքները:

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/point-of-view/2...27/environment

----------

John (28.12.2011), Tig (28.12.2011), Varzor (28.12.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig



----------

John (29.12.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

John (29.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

> *Հինգշաբթի` դեկտեմբերի 29-ին, ժամը 11-ին բնապահպանական հզոր ակցիա:*
> 
> Հավաքվում ենք ՀՀ Կառավարության թիվ 1 շենքի մոտ` ներկայացնելու մեր պահանջը` ՀՀ Սյունիքի մարզի Քաջարան, Սյունիք, Արծվանիկ, Սևաքար, Աճանան, Չափնի և Սյունիք գյուղերի 608 հեկտար հողերը «բացառիկ գերակա հանրային շահ» անվան տակ Զանգեզուրի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատին վարձակալության իրավունքով հանձնելու Կառավարության 627-Ն հակապետական որոշումը ուժը կորցրած ճանաչելու մասին:
> Այնուհետև քայլարշավ դեպի ՀՀ նախագահի նստավայր` արտահայտելու մեր բողոքը բնապահպանական քաղաքականության ոլորտում առկա աղետալի վիճակի վերաբերյալ: ՀՀ նախագահից պահանջում ենք վերջապես ընդունել մեզ և ապահովել քննարկում` այս ոլորտում ծառացած խնդիրները համատեղ քննարկելու և լուծման եղանակներ գտնելու նպատակով:
> Մենք պետք է ցույց տանք, որ ՄԵՆՔ ԵՆՔ ԱՅՍ ԵՐԿՐԻ ՏԵՐԸ և Հայաստանի ապագան մենք ենք, իսկ առանց բնության և առողջ շրջակա միջավայրի առկայության պետությունը տարբեր առումներով դառնում է խոցելի. այն էլ մեր պետության դեպքում, որն ամբողջովին շրջապատված է թշնամիներով, իսկ սեփական ընդերքի կամ ռեսուրսի անխնա շահագործումը բերելու է պետության կործանման:
> 
> «ԹՌՉԿԱՆ» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություն


Չէի սպասում, որ այսօր այսքան շատ կլինենք: Իմ մոտավոր հաշվարկով 300-ից ավել մարդ էր հավաքվել...  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (29.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

«Ետ տվեք մեր հողերը». ակցիա Երեւանում
13:02

Այս պահին մոտ 100 բնապահպաններ երթով շարժվում են դեպի Նախագահական նստավայր։ Նրանք Սերժ Սարգսյանից պահանջում են անվավեր ճանաչել Կառավարության 627 որոշումը՝ համաձայն որի Սյունիքի մարզի 6 գյուղերի հողերը, այդ թվում Քաջարան համայնքի ամբողջ տարածքը պետք է օտարվի՝ Զանգեզուրի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատին հանձնելու համար։

Մինչ երթը բնապահպանները մոտ մեկ ժամ բողոքի ակցիա անցկացրին Կառավարության շենքի մոտ։

«Փրիկենք Սյունիքը», «Գյուղ կանգնի, բերան կջարդի», «Որտեղ հանք, այնտեղ չկանք», «Էլ ոչ մի հանք» խորագրով պաստառներով եւ հայրենասիրական երգեր երգելով բնապահպանները կառավարությունից պահանջում էին լսել իրենց ձայնը։ Իսկ գործադիրն այդ պահին նիստ էր անում։

Այսօրվա ակցիային միացել էր նաեւ Քաջարանի գյուղապետ Ռաֆիկ Աթայանը։ Վերջինս տեղեկացրեց որ սահմանամերձ գյուղի եւ ոչ մի բնակիչ չի համաձայնվի առաջարկվող փոխհատուցման հետ եւ չի լքի գյուղը։

«Պետք չէ հանքերը անխնա շահագործել»,- ասում էին ակցիայի մասնակիցները՝ միաժամանակ շեշտելով, որ այդ կերպ Հայաստանը հայտնվում է ոչնչացման եզրին։

Բնապահպանները նաեւ նշեցին, որ իրենց ակցիան շարունակական է լինելու։

Ակցիային միացել էին նաեւ «Սարդարապատ» նախաձեռնության անդամները, «Ժառանգության պատգամավորներ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը եւ Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը։

 Ի դեպ, երթը մեկնարկեց, երբ կառավարության նիստը դեռ չէր ավարտվել։




Աղբյուր՝ a1plus.am

----------

Chuk (29.12.2011), John (30.12.2011), Varzor (29.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

*«Քաջարանն է կանչում, օգնության հասեք. ինչքան կերաք, բոլ եղավ» (վիդեո)*
Մերի Մամյան

16:00, 29 դեկտեմբերի, 2011
«Գյուղ կանգնի, բերան կջարդի», «Քաջեր միացեք», «Գյուղացին է պահում սահմանը», «Պահանջում ենք հանրային լսումներ», «Դադարեցրեք բնաբռնաբարությունը»:

Այս և նմանատիպ այլ կոչերով ու պաստառներով այսօր կառավարության շենքի մոտ էին հավաքվել մի խումբ ակտիվիստներ՝ պահանջելով անվավեր ճանաչել կառավարության 627-Ն «չարաբաստիկ որոշումը»: Նրանց մեծ մասը կրում էր կանաչ գլխաշորեր (բանդանա)՝ ի պաշտպանություն բնության:

Մի խումբ ակտվիստներ շարքով պահում էին կանաչ երկար կտորի վրա գրված «Փրկենք Սյունիքը» պաստառը: Ակցիայի մասնակիցներին միացան նաև հեծանվորդները, թմբուկահարները: Նրանք բարձր գոռում էին «Քա-ջա-րան» և երգում Քաջարանին նվիրված երգեր:

Նրանց էր միացել նաև Քաջարան գյուղի գյուղապետ Ռաֆիկ Աթայանը, ով կրկին ամբողջ գյուղի անունից խնդրեց անվավեր ճանաչել այդ որոշումը: Նա նշեց, որ իր համագյուղացիներից շատերն ուղղակի հնարավորություն չունեն գալու և մասնակցելու ակցիային:

Ակցիայի մասնակիցները մի քանի գունավոր գնդակներ գլորեցին կառավարության շենքի դիմաց, որը խորհրդանշում էր ամիսներ առաջ էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարարի iPad-ով «շարիկ» գլորելը, ով «արհամարհում է իր ժողովրդի՝ կենսական նշանակություն ունեցող հարցերի քննարկումը»:

Ակտիվիստներն իրենց պահանջներով նամակը հանձնեցին ՀՀ կառավարությանը, այնուհետև երթով շարժվեցին նախագահական նստավայր՝ նույն նամակը փոխանցելու նաև նախագահին: 




Աղբյուր՝

----------

John (30.12.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

John (30.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

*«Մենք մեր հողը չենք տա հանքի համար» /տեսանյութ/*

Աղբյուր՝ azatutyun.am

----------

John (30.12.2011), Varzor (29.12.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

John (30.12.2011), Sunny Stream (04.02.2012), Varzor (10.01.2012), Ֆոտոն (06.01.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

Sunny Stream (04.02.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

Sunny Stream (04.02.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Արշավ-ակցիա ԴԵՊԻ ԹԵՂՈՒՏ*

Հունվարի 15-ին (կիրակի)
Ժամը` առավոտյան 8.00-ին
Երևան, Բարեկամություն մետրո (Կիևյան փողոց)
Գնում ենք ավտոբուսներով
Ճանապարհածախս` 3500 ՀՀ դրամ 1 հոգու համար
180 կմ ԴԵՊԻ ԹԵՂՈՒՏ
180 կմ վերադարձ
4 կմ քայլարշավ
Տաք հագնվեք
Բերեք ուտելիք ձեզ համար
Կանաչ բանդանաներ
Թմբուկներ
Շեփորներ
Շվիներ
Երգեր

Բոլոր ցանկացողներին անպայման զանգել` գրանցվելու համար 
Արփինե - 091309574
Գոռ- 094129543
Եղիա- 055878757

----------


## Tig

*Սուտն արդեն ճեղքվել է*
Մեր զրուցակիցն է «Թեղուտ» պաշտպանության խմբի անդամ Մարիամ Սուխուդյանը 

_Մարիամ, Քաջարանից, Թռչկանից հետո գործողությունների վեկտորը թեքում եք դեպի Թեղուտ՝ պատրաստվելով այնտեղ բնապահպանական ակցիա կազմակերպել հունվարի 15-ին: Ինչո՞ւ նորից վերարթնացավ Թեղուտի թեման, Թռչկանում գրանցված հաջողությա՞մբ է արդյոք պայմանավորված: 
_
Այո, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Քաջարանը մոռանում ենք: Թիմը մեծացել է, համալրվել նոր ակտիվիստներով, բնապահպանական շարժումը հզորացել է: Բայց զուգահեռ Քաջարանի համար էլ ենք աշխատում, մի տեսակ թարմացել է Թեղուտի թեման, վերակենդանացել է Թեղուտի շարժումը, որովհետև իրականում Թռչկանի հաղթանակը ոգևորեց և լիքը տարբեր ճյուղավորումներ տվեց: Օրինակ՝ Հրազդանը կամ Ջերմուկը պայքարում են, նշում են, որ իրենց պայքարի դրդապատճառը Թռչկանն է եղել: Այդ մոդելը սկսում է աշխատել անկախ ոլորտներից, անգամ ոչ բնապահպանական: 

Բացի այդ, իմացանք, որ երեք ամսից Թեղուտում սկսվելու են բուն հանքի գործողությունները, պայթեցումները: Այդքանով էլ Թեղուտի թեման արդիական է և շատ հրատապ: 

_Թեղուտից ի՞նչ տեղեկություններ ունեք, ի՞նչ վիճակ է այնտեղ ծառահատումների հետ կապված: Գիտեմ, որ հանքի շահագործման հսկայական աշխատանքներ են կատարվել: 
_
Մի քանի օր առաջ վերադաձան խմբի անդամները: Ինչքան էլ գործողություններ են արված, բայց դա ընդամենը աշխատանքի հինգ տոկոսն է, ձեռքիդ եղունգի չափ կորուստ է այն կորուստների դիմաց, որ ունենալու ես պոչամբարի ժամանակ, թափոնների առկայությունը լեռներում լինելու ժամանակ: Իսկ այդ անտառները դեռ մնում են կենդանի, կանգուն, դեռ փրկվելու հնարավորություն կա: 

_Սակայն 71 հեկտար արդեն ոչնչացվել է:_ 

Որոշ մասը արդեն ոչնչացվել է, բայց դեռ հազարավոր հեկտարներ կան, որ նախատեսված է ոչնչացնել: Այս չարաբաստիկ նախագիծը միայն անտառի կորուստ չէ, այն նաև հինգ հարյուր տոննա թափոն է, որը ուղղակի լցվելու է ձորի մեջ և ռումբ է հանդիսանալու ներկա և հետագա սերուդների համար: 

Երբ մենք եղանք Քաջարանում և այդ աղետը տեսանք և զգացինք դա մեր մաշկի վրա, հասկացանք, որ սրանից տաս անգամ մեծ պոչամբար ենք ունենալու Հայաստանի հյուսիսում: Շատ դեպքերում, երբ չես տեսնում, չես պատկերացնում, որ այդ սիրուն տեղը մի օր մահացած գոտու է վերածվելու և չես պատկերացնում իրական կորուստը: Կոնկրետ Սյունիքում մենք այդ մահը զգացել ենք: 

_Երբ Սյունիքում էիք, մարզպետին հանդիպեցիք, նա անգամ հասցրեց վիրավորել Ձեզ: Լոռու մարզպետի հետ պայմանավորվա՞ծ եք արդյոք: Նրա վերաբերմունքը Թեղուտի հարցում դրակա՞ն է: 
_
Պայմանավորվածություն չկա: Սյունիքի մարզպետի հետ էլ մենք պայմանավորվածություն չունեինք: Մենք գնացել էինք գյուղը տեսնելու՝ որքանով է այն մոտ սահմանին, մոտիկից ծանոթանալու, և նա պարզապես այնտեղ հայտնվեց: Լոռու մարզպետը եթե կուզենա, թող գա տեսնենք՝ ինչ է կարծում: Մեր արշավի նպատակն է մտահոգ քաղաքացիներին տանել տեղում ապրեցնել, որ մարդը ոչ միայն ֆեյսբուքյան ստատուսներից կարդա ու չիմանա՝ դա ինչ բան էր, այլ գնա տեսնի, շատ ենք կարևորում քայլարշավը: 

_Մարիամ, այնուամենայնիվ, ընդունո՞ւմ եք, որ այսքան տարիների ակտիվ պայքարի արդյունքը Թռկանի ջրվեժն էր: Կարծիք կա, որ պայքարը հաջողությամբ պսակվեց, որովհետև “հզոր” մարդիկ չէին կանգնած, այնինչ Թեղուտի դեպքում իրավիճակն այլ է, այստեղ շատերն են շահագրգիռ: 
_
Պայքարը հնարավոր է հաջողությամբ պսակվի, և դա մեզանից է կախված: Թռչկանի դեպքում, երբ ասում են՝այնտեղ մեծ շահեր չէին, բայց այնտեղ կար բացառիկ մի դեպք, որը բնապահպանները երբևէ չեն կիրառել, դա “մինչև վերջ” գնալն է: Արդյունքը միշտ լինում է այնքան, որքան քո պայքարն է: Այսինքն՝ եթե դու ասում ես, որ ամեն գնով գնալու ես դրան, քո անձի, էգոյի վրայով, քո կոնֆորտը զոհելով՝ գնում ես ինչ-որ քայլի մինչև վերջ, դա ստացվում է: Պետք է լինել թափանցիկ ու ազնիվ: Թռչկանը լավ մոդել է ավելի մեծ խնդիրներ լուծելու համար: 

_Մի քանի տարի առաջ, երբ սկսվել էր Թեղուտի համար պայքարը, երիտասարդները այսքան ակտիվորեն ներգրավվա՞ծ էին, հիմա փոփոխություն նկատո՞ւմ եք: 
_
Ես 2007-ից եմ պայքարի մեջ և, այո, ես տեսնում եմ այդ գիտակցությունը: Մարդը գնալով իրեն արժևորում է, տեսնում է, որ իր մեջ պետք է փնտրի մեղավորին, որ ինքն է այս երկիրը կառուցողը, մենք ենք այս երկրի տերը գիտակցությունը գնալով ամրապնդվում է, էկոլոգիական գիտակցությունն է բարձրացել: Իհարկե այս ամենին “օգնում” է նաև մեր երկրի աղետալի վիճակը, որովհետև եթե առաջ լուրջ չէին ընդունում, ասում էին`ինչ են շուխուր անում, մեկ էլ տեսնում են Թեղուտի բազմադարյա անտառն են վերացնում, Սևանա լճի ափին ոսկու հանքեր են բացում, Հրազդանի հենց մեջտեղում երկաթի բաց հանք են ուզում շահագործել, Տաթևի վանքի հարևանությամբ երկաթի բաց հանք, Աբովյանում երկաթի բաց հանք և այսպես շարունակ: Մի կողմից հանքարդյունաբերական գիշատիչն է խեղդում, մյուս կողմից էլ ավելի ակնառու են սկսում երևալ պսևդոտնտեսական զարգացումները, պսևդոհամայնքային զարգացումները, այդքան արտերկրին հումք տվող Սյունիքի գյուղերում մարդիկ խղճալի վիճակում են ապրում: Չնայած որ կոմբինատում աշխատողն ունի առողջապահական պարտադիր ապահովագրություն, սակայն գումարը միայն ծանոթով է ստանում, իսկ թե ծանոթ չունի, ի վիճակի չի լինում իր աշխատավարձով սեփական առողջության խնդիրները հոգալու համար: Սուտն արդեն ճեղքվել և պարզ երևում է` նույն քաջարանցին աշխատանքով այսօր չի ոգևորվում և ասօր արդեն խոսում է պրոբլեմներից: Էկոգաղութացման է գնում մեր երկիրը: Ի վերջո հասկանում են, որ սա միայն կանաչ շարժումներ չեն, որ սա նաև ազգային հարց է:   

_Մարիամ, շատ հաճախ կարծիք է հնչում, որ քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունները, եթե իրենց գործունեության վեկտորը ուղղեն դեպի քաղաքականություն, ապա հաջողությունն անխուսափելի կլինի: Նախըտրական պրոցեսներ են, Դուք քաղաքացիական վեկտորը կուղղե՞ք քաղաքականի և ասենք պայքարեք կեղծված ընտրությունների դեմ: Գիտեմ, որ այս կարծիքը չեք կիսում, ինչո՞ւ չեք կիսում: 
_
Մարդիկ, որոնք անընդհատ նշում են՝ արդյոք ձեր շարժումը կդառնա՞ քաղաքական, ասեմ, որ մենք պայքարելով՝ ազդում ենք նաև համակարգի վրա: Մեր դրդիչ ուժը իշխանության գնալը չէ, կուսակցական դառնալը չէ, բայց ես գիտեմ, չլինելով ոչ մի կուսակցության մեջ, պայքարելով Թեղուտի, Թռչկանի, Հայաստանի համար, մենք նաև ձևավորում ենք նոր համակարգ, այսինքն՝ուզի թե չուզի քաղաքացիական հասարակությունն է հենց կերտում մեր բարեփոխումները քաղաքական դաշտում: Ու այսօր ես այդ միջոցով եմ տեսնում, որ կկարողանանք փոխել մեր երկիրը և համակարգը, որից մենք այդքան սարսափում ենք, քան, օրինակ, ընտրություններով: 

Պայքարը ընտրությունից ընտրություն չի: Այլ ամեն օր…ամեն ակնթարթ 

Ինձ համար Հայաստանը մի օրգանիզմ է, որտեղ կան բազմաթիվ մակաբույծներ, որոնք, եթե սկսես մաքրել, առողջացնել, ինքնըստինքյան օրգանիզմից դուրս կթռչեն, մենք բռնել ենք այդ ճանապարհը: Եթե յուրաքանչյուրն իր ոլորտում չծախվի, չվախենա, գնա մինչև վերջ, կփոխվի այս համակարգը, այստեղ ես չեմ տեսնում անձնավորման խնդիր, այս մեկին հանեմ մյուսին դնեմ: 

Եթե մենք ներսից ենք փչացած, ուրեմն փրկությունը ներսից է լինելու… 

Եթե ներսն է թույն, ստրուկ ժողովուրդ, չպայքարող, համակերպվող, ծախվող, ով էլ որ գա նախագահ, անգամ ամենալուսավոր մարդը, այս գիտակցությամբ ապրող ժողովուրդը կտապալի նրան: Այսօրվա համակարգը ընդամենը մեր ներսի հայելին է: 

Այսինքն՝ ես մեր մեջ եմ տեսնում այս խնդիրը, եթե յուրաքանչյուրը իր գիտակցությամբ փոխվի, երբ դառնա այս անտառների, սարի պահապանը, ապագայի կրողը, երկրի նվիրյալ ծառան այն ժամանակ երկիրը անտեր չի լինի ու կկենդանանա… 

Մենք այս պայմաններում չպետք է երազենք, որ մի հերոս կգա և կփրկի Հայաստանը, կնստի նախագահի գահին ու մեկ վայրկյանում ամեն ինչ կբարեփոխվի: 

Դա նշանակում է, որ ես նորից, իմ տունը պարփակված, սպասում եմ մի փրկչի, որը կիջնի վերևից ու իմ գործը կկատարի իմ փոխարեն ու վերջում էլ ինձ ազատություն կպարգևի: Այդ դեպքում, իսկ ո՞վ եմ ես, ո՞րն է իմ առաքելությունը:

Սիրանույշ Պապյան

Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------

Sunny Stream (04.02.2012), Varzor (11.01.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Մաշտոցի պուրակին վերաբերող գրառումները տեղափոխվել են առանձին թեմա:*

----------

Chuk (24.02.2012), Varzor (24.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2012), Ներսես_AM (24.02.2012)

----------


## melancholia

Երբ կկտրվի վերջին ծառը,երբ կթունավորվի վերջին գետը,երբ կսպանվի վերջին թռչունը,այդժամ Դուք կհասկանաք,որ փողը հնարավոր չէ ուտել…

----------

E-la Via (03.03.2012), Varzor (27.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Երբ կկտրվի վերջին ծառը,երբ կթունավորվի վերջին գետը,երբ կսպանվի վերջին թռչունը,այդժամ Դուք կհասկանաք,որ փողը հնարավոր չէ ուտել…


բայց փողը հնարավոր է ուտել այդ ծառերի կտրման, գետերի թունավորման ու թռչունների սպնադի համար "դաբրո" տալով  :Wink:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Շատ լավ հարցազրույց։ Եղիան ու Մարիամն են  :Love:

----------

E-la Via (03.03.2012), Tig (03.03.2012), Գեա (02.03.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

E-la Via (13.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (04.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.03.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Անտերությունից փլուզվել է Մոզրովի քարանձավը' Հայաստանի բնության ամենչքնաղ հուշարձաններից մեկը*
2012-03-13 09:47:13

«Չենք լռելու» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնության Վայոց Ձորի ակտիվիստները նախօրեին հայտնել են, որ փլուզվել է Հայաստանի բնության ամենչքնաղ հուշարձաններից մեկը' հանրահայտ Մոզրովի քարանձավը, որը ՀՀ կառավարության որոշմամբ ընդգրկված է Պատմության և մշակույթի անշարժ հուշարձանների պետական ցուցակում: Այդ մասին ասված է նախաձեռնության տարածած մամլո հաղորդագրությունում։ 

Նախկինում անձավագետները բազմիցս ահազանգել են Մոզրովի քարանձավի պահպանման հարցում պետության կողմից անհրաժեշտ ուշադրության բացակայության մասին, սակայն այդ ամենը մնաց ձայն բարբառոյ անապատի:

Լավ կլիներ, որ հայրենի իշխանությունները, 100 միլիոն դրամ արժողությամբ զուգարանների հաշվին սեփական ընտանիքների հարստությունը դիզելու հետ մեկտեղ, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հիշեին, որ այժմ իրենց է վստահված մեր հայրենիքի բնության հուշարձանների պահպանումը:
Մոզրովի փլուզումը ևս մեկ անգամ գալիս է ապացուցելու, որ, ինչպես Կաթողիկոսը որևէ գործ չունի, իր իսկ խոսքերով «էդ սարերում գտնվող վանքերի հետ», այդպես էլ պետությունը որևէ գործ չունի մեր բնության պահպանման հետ...

Աղբյուր՝ lurer.com

----------

E-la Via (13.03.2012), Varzor (15.03.2012), Գեա (13.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (13.03.2012)

----------


## yerevanci

> *Անտերությունից փլուզվել է Մոզրովի քարանձավը' Հայաստանի բնության ամենչքնաղ հուշարձաններից մեկը*
> 2012-03-13 09:47:13
> 
> «Չենք լռելու» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնության Վայոց Ձորի ակտիվիստները նախօրեին հայտնել են, որ փլուզվել է Հայաստանի բնության ամենչքնաղ հուշարձաններից մեկը' հանրահայտ Մոզրովի քարանձավը, որը ՀՀ կառավարության որոշմամբ ընդգրկված է Պատմության և մշակույթի անշարժ հուշարձանների պետական ցուցակում: Այդ մասին ասված է նախաձեռնության տարածած մամլո հաղորդագրությունում։ 
> 
> Նախկինում անձավագետները բազմիցս ահազանգել են Մոզրովի քարանձավի պահպանման հարցում պետության կողմից անհրաժեշտ ուշադրության բացակայության մասին, սակայն այդ ամենը մնաց ձայն բարբառոյ անապատի:
> 
> Լավ կլիներ, որ հայրենի իշխանությունները, 100 միլիոն դրամ արժողությամբ զուգարանների հաշվին սեփական ընտանիքների հարստությունը դիզելու հետ մեկտեղ, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հիշեին, որ այժմ իրենց է վստահված մեր հայրենիքի բնության հուշարձանների պահպանումը:
> Մոզրովի փլուզումը ևս մեկ անգամ գալիս է ապացուցելու, որ, ինչպես Կաթողիկոսը որևէ գործ չունի, իր իսկ խոսքերով «էդ սարերում գտնվող վանքերի հետ», այդպես էլ պետությունը որևէ գործ չունի մեր բնության պահպանման հետ...
> ...


Շատ ափսոս

----------

Tig (13.03.2012), Աթեիստ (14.03.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Նախագահը չվավերացրեց ՇՄԱՓ օրենքի փոփոխությունները*

----------

Աթեիստ (14.03.2012), Արշակ (14.03.2012), Ձայնալար (14.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Հայաստանի յուրաքանչյուր բնակչի բաժին է ընկնում 0,1 հա կանաչ զանգված*



Հայաստանի ամեն մի բնակչի 29 անգամ քիչ թթվածին է բաժին ընկնում՝  ԱՊՀ տարածաշրջանի բնակիչների հետ համեմատած: Եթե ԱՊՀ մյուս երկրներում յուրաքանչյուր մարդու բաժին է ընկնում 29,1 հա կանաչ զանգված, Հայաստանում այդ թիվը՝ 0,1 է: Այս մասին այսօր հայտարարեց «Հայաստանի անտառներ» ՀԿ նախագահ Նազելի Վարդանյանը:


«Դա էլ հիմնական պատճառն է դառնում, որ Հայաստանում ավելանան շնչուղիների, սրտանոթային ու քաղցկեղածին հիվանդությունները»,- փաստում է  Վարդանյանը:


ՀՀ գյուղատնտեսության նախարարության «Հայանտառ» ՊՈԱԿ-ի ղեկավարի տեղակալ Ռուբեն Պետրոսյանը համաձայն է Վարդանյանի հրապարակած թվերի հետ և նշում է, որ դրա համար կան օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ:


Ընդհանրապես  հարթավայրային երկրների համար 20-30 տոկոս անտառածածկ լինելը համարվում է օպտիմալ, իսկ լեռնային երկրների համար՝ 30-50 տոկոսը: Հայաստանն իր անտառածածկով այսօր անգամ չի հասնում 20 տոկոսի:


«Դրան հասնելու համար մենք երկու անգամ պետք է ավելացնենք մեր անտառածածկ տարածքները, որ գոնե 50-60 տարի հետո 20 տոկոս անտառածածկ տարածք ունենանք: Իսկ դա հսկայական ներդրումների պատմություն է, քանի որ  տարեկան պետք է ամենաքիչը 5000հա ծառ տնկել: Իսկ հիմա մենք միայն հարյուրավոր հեկտարներ ենք տնկում» ,- ասում է Պետրոսյանը:
Հաջորդ խնդիրն ապօրինի անտառհատումներն են:Անտառայինպետականմոնիտորինգիկենտրոնի տվյալներով՝ 2011թ.-ին ապօրինի ծառահատվել է 3216 ծառ: Նազելի Վարդանյանը համոզված է, որ այդ թիվն անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ է, քանի որ գյուղերում ամեն մի ընտանիք տարեկան վառում է 12-15 հա փայտանյութ:


«Նաև գեներալների առջև արգելքենր չկան, ու նրանք հատուկ փաստաթղթեր ստանալով մի քանի անգամ են հատում իրականացնում մեկի փոխարեն՝ 10 անգամ գերազանցելով պետության կողմից թույլատրված քանակը: Եթե պետությունը թույլատրում է տարեկան 30-40 հազար խորանարդ մետր  հատել, ապա այսօր այդ թիվը կազմում է 300-400 հազար խորանարդ մետր»,- ասում է Վարդանյանը:


Նա համարում է, որ պատճառներից մեկն այն է, որ օրենսդրորեն անտառապահին չեն լիազորում տեղում ակտ կազմել ու առգրավել հատած ծառերը: Անտառապահներին նաև  չեն տրամադրում ավտոմեքենա, զենք, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են հսկայական տարածքները հսկելու համար: Ն. Վարդանյանի խոսքերով՝ անտառապահներից յուրաքանչյուր երրորդը դատվածություն ունի հենց նույն անտառային գործերի հետ կապված ու այսօր շատերն այդ պատճառով չեն ուզում անտառապահ դառնալ:


Վարդանյանի համոզմամբ՝ անտառների հետ կապված հաջորդ խնդիրն այն է, որ հաճախ ՀՀ կառավարությունը, առաջնորդվելով սխալ քարտեզներով անտառածածկ, արգելոցային հողերի կարգավիճակը փոխում է տարբեր հանգստյան տներ կառուցելու համար:


Իսկ «Հայանտառ» ՊՈԱԿ-ի ղեկավարի տեղակալ Ռուբեն Պետրոսյանի բարձրաձայնեց նաև մի ապագա խնդրի մասին. նոր տնկված անտառները առաջացնում են տեսակաշարի փոփոխություն՝ հաճարուտները փոխարինվում են ավելի ցածրորակ ծառերով, քանի որ նոր ընտրված տարածքներում հնարավոր չէ անտառային ծառեր տնկել: 

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/events/2012/03/21/green

----------

Varzor (22.03.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Հայաստանի յուրաքանչյուր բնակչի բաժին է ընկնում 0,1 հա կանաչ զանգված*
> Հայաստանի ամեն մի բնակչի 29 անգամ քիչ թթվածին է բաժին ընկնում՝  ԱՊՀ տարածաշրջանի բնակիչների հետ համեմատած: Եթե ԱՊՀ մյուս երկրներում յուրաքանչյուր մարդու բաժին է ընկնում 29,1 հա կանաչ զանգված, Հայաստանում այդ թիվը՝ 0,1 է: Այս մասին այսօր հայտարարեց «Հայաստանի անտառներ» ՀԿ նախագահ Նազելի Վարդանյանը:


Ես գիտեմ, որ կրթության մակարդակը հիմա լավ ցածր ա, բայց էսքա՞ն։
29.1 / 0.1 = 291, այսինքն ոչ թե 29 անգա, այլ 291 անգամ։ Հիմա թող թվեր կրակողն ինքը որոշի, թե որ մեկն ա սխալ։

Ինչքան էլ գիտակցեմ, որ մեր մոտ առկա է էկոլոգիայի խնդիր, չեմ կարա հավատամ նման հոդվածներին։

----------

Claudia Mori (22.03.2012), keyboard (22.03.2012), Rhayader (27.03.2012), Varzor (22.03.2012), Արէա (22.03.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Ես գիտեմ, որ կրթության մակարդակը հիմա լավ ցածր ա, բայց էսքա՞ն։
> 29.1 / 0.1 = 291, այսինքն ոչ թե 29 անգա, այլ 291 անգամ։ Հիմա թող թվեր կրակողն ինքը որոշի, թե որ մեկն ա սխալ։
> 
> Ինչքան էլ գիտակցեմ, որ մեր մոտ առկա է էկոլոգիայի խնդիր, չեմ կարա հավատամ նման հոդվածներին։


Աթեիստ ջան շնորհակալ եմ ինձ ուղղելու համար, հիմա այդ թիվը կուղղեմ: Չնայած ես հղում եմ արել այն մարդուն, ով ասել է այս տվյալները, բայց չեմ մտածել, որ ինքն էլ կարող է սխալված լինել, էլ չեմ հաշվել, որ 29.1 / 0.1 = 291, գումարած ես մաթեմի հետ այդքան էլ լավ չեմ ու, քո չափանիշներով, երեւի իմ կրթության մակարդակը ցածր է բնագիտական տեսանկյունից :Smile:   սրանից հետո ավելի ուշադիր կլինեմ :Wink: 

Ստացվում է, որ իրականում թվերն ավելի մեծ են իրականում, քան գրվել է, այսինքն խնդիրը շատ ավելի լուրջ է: Չհավատալն իհարկե քո խնդիրն է, իսկ ուշադիր լինելը՝ իմ  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.03.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ ջան շնորհակալ եմ ինձ ուղղելու համար, հիմա այդ թիվը կուղղեմ: Չնայած ես հղում եմ արել այն մարդուն, ով ասել է այս տվյալները, բայց չեմ մտածել, որ ինքն էլ կարող է սխալված լինել, էլ չեմ հաշվել, որ 29.1 / 0.1 = 291, գումարած ես մաթեմի հետ այդքան էլ լավ չեմ ու, քո չափանիշներով, երեւի իմ կրթության մակարդակը ցածր է բնագիտական տեսանկյունից  սրանից հետո ավելի ուշադիր կլինեմ
> 
> Ստացվում է, որ իրականում թվերն ավելի մեծ են իրականում, քան գրվել է, այսինքն խնդիրը շատ ավելի լուրջ է: Չհավատալն իհարկե քո խնդիրն է, իսկ ուշադիր լինելը՝ իմ


Կարինե ջան, ես հենց իրանց թվերին (29.1 vs 0.1) չեմ հավատում։ Ավելի հակված եմ մտածել, որ 29 անգամ տարբերությունն է ճիշտ, բայց իրանք 29-ի բաժանելուց 1-ի փոխարեն ստացել են 0.1, ինչն էլ տրամադրել են։
Իրանցից պահաջվում ա մաթեմատիկա սովորել, քեզանից էլ՝ տրամադրված ինֆորմացիային չվստահել։ Նույնիսկ եթե սրտիցդ են խոսում ։)

----------

davidus (22.03.2012), Tig (22.03.2012), Ձայնալար (22.03.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Հմ :Think:  իհարկե չի բացառվում, որ սխալ բան ասեն, բայց դե Պետրոսյանը պետության կողմնակից է, եթե այդ կինը սխալ ասեր 0,1-ի պահով, հաստատ կբորբոքվեր  :Jpit:  Ես ավելի հակված եմ մտածել, որ Վարդանյանը տեղում 29 է ստացել այդ թվերից, քանի որ ինքը ասեց, որ գիտի ԱՊՀ ու մեր թվերը եւ տեղում ստացավ այդ 29-ը :Jpit:  Բայց մեջս կասկածներ արդեն ընկան, ես էդ տվյալները մի անգամ էլ կճշտեմ մի քանի այլ աղբյուրներով ու կտեղադրեմ այստեղ էլ :Wink:

----------

Tig (22.03.2012), Աթեիստ (22.03.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Կարինե ջան, ես հենց իրանց թվերին (29.1 vs 0.1) չեմ հավատում։ Ավելի հակված եմ մտածել, որ 29 անգամ տարբերությունն է ճիշտ, բայց իրանք 29-ի բաժանելուց 1-ի փոխարեն ստացել են 0.1, ինչն էլ տրամադրել են։
> Իրանցից պահաջվում ա մաթեմատիկա սովորել, քեզանից էլ՝ տրամադրված ինֆորմացիային չվստահել։ Նույնիսկ եթե սրտիցդ են խոսում ։)


Իսկ կարող է ստեղ խնդիրը չափման միավորները շփոթելու մեջ է?

----------


## Varzor

> Հմ իհարկե չի բացառվում, որ սխալ բան ասեն, բայց դե Պետրոսյանը պետության կողմնակից է, եթե այդ կինը սխալ ասեր 0,1-ի պահով, հաստատ կբորբոքվեր  Ես ավելի հակված եմ մտածել, որ Վարդանյանը տեղում 29 է ստացել այդ թվերից, քանի որ ինքը ասեց, որ գիտի ԱՊՀ ու մեր թվերը եւ տեղում ստացավ այդ 29-ը Բայց մեջս կասկածներ արդեն ընկան, ես էդ տվյալները մի անգամ էլ կճշտեմ մի քանի այլ աղբյուրներով ու կտեղադրեմ այստեղ էլ


Կարինե ջան, ուղղակի թեմայում տպագրական վրիպում ես կատարել: Քո տված հղումով կայքում լավ էլ գրված է "291 անգամ"` ԱՊՀ մյուս երկրներում 29.1հա, իսկ ՀՀ-ում 0.1հա:

Բայց սա նշանակում է, որ ՀՀ-ում կա 280.000 հա կանաչ տարածք (2.800.000x0.1հա) , իսկ քանի որ 1քկմ=100հա, ապա ստացվում է, որ ՀՀ-ում կա 2800քկմ կանաչ տարածք` մոտ ՀՀ  տարածքի 10%-ը, սա նորմալ թիվ է: Բայց սա միայն անտառային ծածկույթը:Այստեղ հաշվի չեն առնվում մշակովի տարածնքերը: Ինչի ծիրանի ծառը կամ խաղողի վազը թթվածնաստեղծ չի?
Շտապեմ ասել, որ մրգատու ծառերը բավականին բարձր թթվածնաստեղծություն ունեն:
Ու հետո բնավ կապ չունի, թե տոկոսային հարաբերակցությունն ինչպիսին է, եթե խտության բաշխումը բավարար չէ, ապա ուզում է երկրի տարածքի 50%-ը անտառածածկ լինի` միևնույն է դրանից այդքան էլ շատ չի օգուտը: Հիմա եթե հարևան երկրում էլ սահմանին մոտիկ անտառներ կան դա նույնպես կանաչ զանգված չի?  :Jpit: 
Պիտի բավարար կանաչ զանգված լինի մարդկան անմիջական բնակության և գործունեության վայրերում, մասնավորապես քաղաքային բնակավայրերում: Այ հենց սա է հիմնական խնդիրը: Մինչև անտառներ տնկելը, պետք է եղածը պահել ու քաղաքային բնակավայրերում ավելացնել կանաչ տարածքները, ծառերի քանակը և դա կատարել ոչ թե խիստ տեղայնացված, այլ հնարավորինս հավասարաչափ բաշխված:

----------

Claudia Mori (22.03.2012), Արէա (22.03.2012), Ձայնալար (22.03.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Կարինե ջան, ուղղակի թեմայում տպագրական վրիպում ես կատարել: Քո տված հղումով կայքում լավ էլ գրված է "291 անգամ"` ԱՊՀ մյուս երկրներում 29.1հա, իսկ ՀՀ-ում 0.1հա:
> 
> Բայց սա նշանակում է, որ ՀՀ-ում կա 280.000 հա կանաչ տարածք (2.800.000x0.1հա) , իսկ քանի որ 1քկմ=100հա, ապա ստացվում է, որ ՀՀ-ում կա 2800քկմ կանաչ տարածք` մոտ ՀՀ  տարածքի 10%-ը, սա նորմալ թիվ է: Բայց սա միայն անտառային ծածկույթը:Այստեղ հաշվի չեն առնվում մշակովի տարածնքերը: Ինչի ծիրանի ծառը կամ խաղողի վազը թթվածնաստեղծ չի?
> Շտապեմ ասել, որ մրգատու ծառերը բավականին բարձր թթվածնաստեղծություն ունեն:
> Ու հետո բնավ կապ չունի, թե տոկոսային հարաբերակցությունն ինչպիսին է, եթե խտության բաշխումը բավարար չէ, ապա ուզում է երկրի տարածքի 50%-ը անտառածածկ լինի` միևնույն է դրանից այդքան էլ շատ չի օգուտը: Հիմա եթե հարևան երկրում էլ սահմանին մոտիկ անտառներ կան դա նույնպես կանաչ զանգված չի? 
> Պիտի բավարար կանաչ զանգված լինի մարդկան անմիջական բնակության և գործունեության վայրերում, մասնավորապես քաղաքային բնակավայրերում: Այ հենց սա է հիմնական խնդիրը: Մինչև անտառներ տնկելը, պետք է եղածը պահել ու քաղաքային բնակավայրերում ավելացնել կանաչ տարածքները, ծառերի քանակը և դա կատարել ոչ թե խիստ տեղայնացված, այլ հնարավորինս հավասարաչափ բաշխված:


Վարզոր ջան թիվը ես եմ ուղղել կայքում :Wink:  Ես այսօր ուղղակի այդ կնոջ հետ չկարողացա կապվել, հեռախոսն անընդհատ անհասանելի էր, վաղը էլի կփորձեմ, ու բոլորիդ հարցերն էլ իրեն կտամ :Wink:

----------

Varzor (23.03.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

*Ի՞նչ է կատարվում դելֆինարիումում. բնապահպանները պնդում են, որ «շրջագայության» պատրվակի ներքո արդեն հիվանդ դելֆիններին փորձում են լիկվիդացնել*



Երևանյան «Նեմո» դելֆինարիումի կենդանիները, բնապահպանների հավաստմամբ, այժմ լուրջ առողջական խնդիրներ ունեն, որի համար էլ դելֆինարիումի աշխատակիցները «շրջագայության» պատրվակի տակ ուզում են կենդանիներին դուրս բերել երկրի սահմաններից:

Արդեն մի քանի օր է, ինչ հեռուստատեսությամբ գովազդային հոլովակի միջոցով մարդկանց տեղեկացնում են, որ շտապեն, քանի որ դելֆինարիումի ներկայացումները կշարունակվեն մինչև ապրիլի 22-ը: Այն մասին, որ կենդանիները վատառողջ են, բարձրաձայնում են միայն բնապահպանները:

Հիշեցնենք, որ չնայած բնապահպանների բարձրացրած դժգոհության աղմուկին` դելֆինարիումը կառուցվեց 2 ամսում և 2010-ի դեկտեմբերի 24-ին հանձնվեց շահագործման:Երևանյան դելֆինարիումը պատկանում է ուկրաինական «Ներում» կազմակերպությանը: Կառուցելու ընթացքում պարզ դարձավ, որ կազմակերպությանը արգելել էին Ուկրաինայում գործել:

Այս փաստին Երևանի քաղաքապետարանը կարևորություն չտվեց, և կառուցվեց 16 մ երկարություն և 5 մ բարձրություն ունեցող լողավազան, որն անթույլատրելի է համարվում, բնապահպանների համոզմամբ, օրական 100 կմ լողացող, առնվազն 2,5 մ երկարություն ունեցող դելֆինների ապրելու համար: Դելֆիններից բացի, դելֆինարիում բերվեցին նաև մեկ ծովառյուծ ու երկու ծովային կատու:Բնապահպանները հավաստում էին նաև, որ քլորացված ջրից դելֆինները անգամ կարող են կուրանալ ու հիվանդանալ: Այժմ էլ ասում են, որ այն, ինչի մասին բարձրաձայնում էին, փաստորեն իրականություն դարձավ:

«Կենդանիները շատ լավ վիճակում են, ուղղակի մենք որոշել ենք մինչև հոկտեմբեր շրջագայության մեկնել Ռուսաստանի Դաշնություն»,- «Մեդիալաբին» ասում է դելֆինարիումի տնօրեն Լիլիթ Սահակյանը:

Նա հավատացնում է, որ նույն կենդանիները նորից բերվելու են Հայաստան, ու նրանց առողջական վիճակին ոչինչ չի սպառնում:

«Մեդիալաբին» այլ բան հաղորդեց «Թռչնասերների կենտրոն» ՀԿ նախագահ Սիլվա Ադամյանը, ով զրուցել է դելֆինարիումի ներկայացուցիչներից մեկի հետ ու պարզել, որ կենդանիները հիվանդ են: Բացի այդ, շրջագայության միտքը պատրվակ համարեց, քանի որ այդ կազմակերպությունն ամբողջ Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության տարածքում դելֆինարիումներ ունի ու շրջագայության կարիք չունի:

«Պատճառն իրականում այն է, որ կենդանիներն այդ պայմաններին չեն դիմանում ու չեն կարող գոյատևել: Հիմա պարզապես նրանց գրպանին է խփում այդ խնդիրը, քանի որ նրանք չեն կարող հոգալ այդ կենդանիների առողջական ծախսերը, իսկ կենդանիները, փաստ է, որ արդեն հիվանդ են»,- համոզված է Ադամյանը:Թեև դելֆինարիումը գործում է արդեն մեկ տարուց ավելի, բայց մինչև հիմա կազմակերպությունը չունի ոչ մի հատուկ բժիշկ, որը կզբաղվի կենդանիների խնդիրներով:

«Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ դելֆինարիումը փակ կառույց է բոլորիս համար, ու մենք չենք կարողանում վերահսկել, թե այնտեղ ինչ է կատարվում, իսկ քաղաքապետարանն էլ ամեն ինչ անում է, որ այդ հարցին աջակցի»,- «Մեդիալաբին» հաղորդում է մեկ այլ բնապահպան` Հրայր Սավզյանը, ով ի սկզբանե պայքարել է դելֆինարիումի կառուցման դեմ:

Կենդանիները, նրա համոզմամբ, ևս մեկ անգամ սթրես են ապրելու ինքնաթիռով տեղափոխելու ժամանակ, ու հայտնի չէ, թե նրանց հետ ի´նչ կլինի հետագայում:«Դելֆինարիումները վաղուց արդեն հանգստի հրաշալի գոտիներ են աշխարհի առաջատար շատ քաղաքներում: Նման հաճելի հանգստի գոտի պետք է ունենա նաև Երևանը»,- ժամանակին այսպես էր հաղորդում Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի մամուլի ծառայությունը՝ բացառելով կենդանիների հիվանդանալը:

Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի տեղեկատվության և հասարակայնության հետ կապերի վարչությունից «Մեդիալաբին» հայտնեցին, որ իրենք այժմ էլ կարևորում են դելֆինարիումի գոյությունը, իսկ կենդանիների առողջության մասին չեն կարող մեկնաբանություններ տալ, քանի որ դա մասնագիտական հարց է, որին կարող են պատասխանել միայն դելֆինարիումի աշխատակիցները:

Հիշեցնենք, որ դեռ 2010-ին ձևավորվել էր 50 հասարակական կազմակերպություններից կազմված Էկոդաշինք, որը պայքարում էր կենդանիների իրավունքների համար: Նրանք դիմել էին վարչական դատարան, որ ստիպեն ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարությանը դելֆինարիումում փորձաքննություն անցկացնել: 
Այսօր` ժամը 17:30-ին, Երևանի վարչական դատարանը կհրապարակի իր վճիռը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ դեռևս ամիսներ առաջ Վայրի բնության և մշակութային արժեքների պահպանման հիմնադրամի հիմնադիր տնօրեն Ռուբեն Խաչատրյանը «Մեդիալաբին» ասել էր, որ ծովային կենդանիները սովոր են ծովի ջրին, մինչդեռ դելֆինարիումում ծովի ջուր ստանալն անհնար է, իսկ դելֆիններին պահում են քլորացված ջրում, ինչը չափազանց վտանգավոր է:

«Քլորացված ջուրն ամիսների ընթացքում դելֆինների մոտ կարող է կուրացման պատճառ դառնալ, չհաշված սուլիչների ձայնն ու խիստ սահմանափակ տարածքը, ինչը տանում է սթրեսների,- ասել էր Խաչատրյանը: - Այս դեպքում նրանք երկար չեն ապրի, իսկ մենք չենք էլ իմանա` արդյոք նրանց փոխարինե՞լ են, ի՞նչ բերեցին, ո՞ւր տարան, քանի որ ոչ մի գրանցում չկա»:

Աղբյուրը՝ http://medialab.am

----------

Sagittarius (10.04.2012), Varzor (10.04.2012), Արէա (10.04.2012), Գեա (10.04.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Քանի որ այս թեման մտնում է մի քանի թեմաների մեջ, միանգամից դնում եմ այստեղ՝

*Ամուլսարի հանքավայրը` Որոտան և Արփա գետերի միջև*



_Որոտան գետը_

Մինչ ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայ-ավստրիական համաժողովի ընթացքում հայտարարում է, որ 2025 թվականին վերականգնվող էներգիայի սպառումը Հայաստանում հասցվելու է 35%-ի, «Գեոթիմ» ընկերության աշխատակիցները հայտնում են, որ վերականգնվող էներգիայի մի մասը Հայաստանի համար ապահովող Որոտան գետից օրական 3000 տոննա ջուր են վերցնելու Ամուլսարի հանքավայրի շահագործման համար:

Ամուլսարը գտնվում է Երևանից 170 կմ հեռավորության վրա՝ երկու մարզերի՝ Վայոց ձորի և Սյունիքի սահմանին: «Գեոթիմ» ընկերության սոցիալական հարցերով մենեջեր Արմեն Ստեփանյանը մամուլի ասուլիսների ժամանակ հայտարարում է, որ հաշվարկել են բոլոր տեսակի ռիսկերը ու չեն վնասելու ինչպես Հայաստանի բնաշխարհին, այնպես էլ էներգետիկային: Ընդունում են միայն, որ չի բացառվում Սպանդարյանի ջրամբարին վնաս հասցնելը: Բնապահպանները պնդում են, որ միայն դա էլ հերիք է, որ Ամուլսարի հանքավայրը չշահագործվի:

Որոտան (Բարգուշատ) գետը սկիզբ է առնում Արցախի բարձրավանդակից և թափվում է Արաքսի մեջ: Երկարությունը 178կմ է, ավազանը՝ 5650ք.կմ: Որոտանի ավազանի մեջ է մտնում 25 գետ: Սյունիքի բարձրավանդակի հյուսիս-արևմտյան լանջերից սկիզբ առնող Որոտանի վրա կառուցված է ՀԷԿ-երի կասկադ (Տաթևի, Շամբի, Սպանդարյանի և այլն):

ՀՀ հանրային ծառայությունները կարգավորող հանձնաժողովի Էլեկտրաէներգետիկական համակարգի 2011թ. հիմնական ցուցանիշներիհամաձայն՝ այդ կասկադը 2011թ. արտադրել է 1289,1մլն կՎտ/ժ էներգիա: Նույն ցուցանիշների համաձայն` այս թիվը երրորդն է Հայկական ատոմային էլեկտրակայանի՝ ՀԱԷԿ-ի ու Երևանի ՋԷԿ-ի արտադրած էներգիայից հետո:

Հիդրոհանգույցն ունի մի քանի ջրընդունիչ կառույց, առաջինը` ճնշման թունել, երկրորդը՝ խորքային ջրթափ, երրորդը՝ Որոտան-Արփա թունել՝ ջուրը Սևանա լիճ հասցնելու համար:Բնապահպանները համոզված են, որ ոչ միայն ջրի քանակը կնվազի գետում, այլ նաև հանքավայրի շահագործման արդյունքում ջրերը կաղտոտվեն հենց Որոտանի հիմքից, քանի որ ինչպես www.hra.am –ին հաղորդում է ջրաբան-բնապահպան Քնարիկ Հովհաննիսյանը, ինքը եղել է Ամուլսարում և տեսել, որ հանքավայրի 6600հա տարածքը լինելու է երկու կարևոր գետերի՝ Որոտանի ու Արփայի միջև:

«Ասում են, որ արտահոսք չի լինի, բայց դրանք ուղղակի բառեր են, որոնք հստակ գիտական հիմնավորում չունեն ու վստահություն չկա, իսկ Արփա գետի պարագայում, ջուրը գնում է Կեչուտի ջրամբար, որը Արփա–Սևան թունելի սկիզբն է, այսինքն եթե այդ ջրերը հասնեն Կեչուտի ջրամբար, կհասնեն նաև Սևան»,- մտահոգություն է արտահայտում բնապահպանը:

Հովհաննիսյանը նշում է, որ Որոտանից վերցնելու են մաքուր ջուր, բայց «Գեոթիմի» աշխատակիցներն այդպես էլ չեն նշում, թե որքան է կազմելու շրջանառու ջրամատակարարման դեպքում ջրի ընդհանուր ծավալը:

*Ճանապարհները բարեկարգել են՝ հանքավայրը շահագործելու նպատակով

*Գորայք գյուղի ճանապարհները տարբերվում են Սյունիքի մարզի այլ գյուղերի ճանապարհներից իրենց հարթ ու հարմար լինելով: «Գեոթիմ» ընկերությունը բարեկարգել է ճանապարհները, ինչպես նաև դեպի Ամուլսար տանող ճանապարհը, ուր գտնվում է ոսկու հանքը: Առաջին հայացքից իրավիճակը ոսկու պես լավ է, սակայն ապագան, բնապահպանների կանխատեսմամբ «ոսկի» չի լինելու: 

Բնակիչները հիմնականում ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում բնապահպանների բարձրացրած մտահոգություններին, որ տարիների ընթացքում տարածաշրջանում կառաջանան այնպիսի բնապահպանական ու առողջական խնդիրներ, որոնք բնորոշ են հարևան Քաջարան քաղաքին:

Հանքավայրին ամենամոտը գտնվող գյուղի բնակիչները հավատում են, որ «Գեոթիմը» իրենց կապահովի աշխատատեղերով:

«Մեր գյուղին այդ հանքավայրը օգուտից բացի ոչ մի վնաս չի բերի, նախ բնակչության արտահոսքը կասեցվել է, աշխատատեղեր են ստեղծվել ու մարդիկ արդեն 3 տարի է հողի հարկը կարողանում են մուծել, կենսամակարդակի ու սոցիալական վիճակի բարելավում ենք նկատում գյուղում՝ 10-15 արտասահմանյան մեքենա են արդեն քշում»,- www.hra.am –ի հետ զրույցում նշեց Գորայքի գյուղապետ Առուստամ Առուստամյանը:

Նա հավատում է «Գեոթիմ» ընկերության մասնագետներին, որ գարնանային անձրևների հետ ոչ մի թունավոր նյութ չի արտահոսի լեռներից ներքև: Այն հարցին, թե արդյոք չի նվազի Որոտանի ջրի պաշարը ու վտանգ չի սպառնա ՀԷԿ-երի շահագործմանն ու ջրամբարներին, Առուստամյանը նշեց, որ ջուրը միևնույն է հոսելու է գնա ու հասնի Ադրբեջան:

Սիսիանում բնակվող աշխարհագրության մասնագետ ու ուսուցչուհի Լարիսա Հայրապետյանը նշեց, որ հինգ մատի պես գիտի իրենց տարածաշրջանը ու համոզված է, որ հանքավայրի շահագործման դեպքում վնաս կհասցվի ամբողջ տարածաշրջանին:

«Ժամանակին Որոտանն այնքան հորդառատ էր, որ դրա համար էլ կոչում էին Որոտան՝ որոտացող գետ: Այժմ կառուցված ՀԷԿ-երը նվազեցրել են գետի հունը, իսկ եթե օրական 3000 տոննա էլ գետից վերցնեն, մեր Որոտանը, որն արդեն իսկ ճահճանում է, ընդհանրապես կդադարի գոյություն ունենալ»,- ասում է Հայրապետյանը:

Նա նշեց, որ Որոտանի հենց բարձրադիր հատվածում է, որ ձվադրում է կարմրախայտ տեսակի ձուկը, ու ջրի պակասը վերջինիս համար էլ վտանգավոր կդառնա: Հայրապետյանը համոզված է, որ ջրի հոսքի պակասից կտուժեն նաև այն մարդիկ, ովքեր օգտագործում են Որոտանի ջուրը ոռոգման նպատակներով:

ՀՀ էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարարության մամուլի քարտուղար Լուսինե Հարությունյանը նշեց, որ իրենց մասնագետները տեղեկացված չեն այս խնդրի մասին և չեն կարող մեկնաբանություն տալ:

www.hra.am-ն արդեն գրավոր դիմել է ինչպես ՀՀ էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարարությանը, այնպես էլ Որոտան գետի ՀԷԿ-երի կասկադի տնօրինությանը:

Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/point-of-view/2012/07/10/amulsar

----------

Varzor (10.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Հահամիտ եմ թե  գյուղապետի հետ և թե բնապահպանների ասածների` բացի մի բանից: Օրական 3000տ ջուրը Որոտանի համար մեծ կուրստ չէ, հաշվի առնելով այն որ ՀԷԿ-երի հատվածում ջրի հոսքը տարեկան միջինով կազմում է մոտ 18տ/վ, այսինքն` 1.5մլն տ/օր: Այդ օրվա 3000տ ջուրը կազում է ջրի քանակի մոտ 1/500 մասը:
Այ թունավոր ջրահոսքերի մասով միանշանակ սուտ են ասում, որ չի լինի: Մեծ գիտելիքներ պետք չեն: բավարար է ուսումնասիրել ցանկացած բարձրադիր հանքավայրից ներքև գտնվող բուսական և կենդանական աշխարհի վիճակը, որը որոշ տեղերում ուղղակի իսպառ բացակայում է: Ոսկին բացի ազնիվ և թանկարժեք մետաղ լինելուց, նաև ծանր մետաղ է: Իսկ ծանր մետաղները սովորաբար իրար հարևանություն են անում: Ու գաղտնիք բացած չեմ լինի, եթե ասեմ, որ որոշ ծանր մետաղներ ուղղակի թունավոր են ոչ միայն շրջակա միջավայրի այլև հենց մարդու օրգանիզմի համար: Մասնավորապես նշեմ ոսկու խորթ ախպեր անագը: Այնպես որ կաղտոտվի ոչ միայն հանքավայրի շրջակա տարածքը, այլև ջրի հոսքի ուղղությամբ ամեն ինչ:
Ստեղ պետք է հարցին կոմպլեքս նայել: 
Հնարավոր չէ զագրացնել որևէ արդյունաբերություն առանց շրջակա միջավայրին թեկուզ չնչին վնաս հասցնելու, առավել ևս հանքարդյունաբերություն: Ով որ կասի որ հնարավոր է` հեքիաթասած է: Մյուս կողմից էլ առանց արդյունաբերության զարգացում չկա ու մարզային յուրաքանչյուր գյուղի համար մոտակա արդյունաբերությունը ուղղակի փրկության պես մի բան է` կայուն եկամուտի աղբյուր:
Սակայն սա էլ իր վտանգն ունի` ռեգիոնը կդադարի զարգանալ գյուղատնտեսական առումով ու եթե ասենք մի քանի տարուց էլ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով կամ հանքը փակվի կամ էլ արդյունահանումը դադարեցվի հենց նույն բնակիչները կհայտնվեն ողբալի վիճակում: Դե լավագույն տարբերակում աշխատանքների ավտոմատացում կգնա և աշխատող ձեռքերը կկրճատվեն: Ու "նաղդը թողած նիսյայի հետևից չեն ընկնում", թքած, թե կարող են հիվանդ և ֆիզիոլոգիական շեղումներով երեխաներ ծնվել, օնկոլոգիական հիվանդություններ զարգանալ: Ստեղ են ասել` աղքատ առողջին հիվանդ մեծահարուստը նախանձում է: բայց մենք հակառակն ենք ուզում: Ավելի շուտ ըստ ընդունված տարբերակը աչք ենք փակում "ինչ էլ լինի, մեզ հետ չի լինի" տարբերակով:

Հայաստանն ընկել է երկու քարի արանք: Ուզում ենք զարգանալ և կենսամակարդակ բարձրացնել, իսկ դա անհնար է առանց արդյունաբերության: Բայց չենք էլ ուզում բնությունն աղտոտել: Ի վերջո սա համակարգային և գլոբալ խնդիր է, որի լուծումը ինչ-որ դեռ չեմ նշմարում:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (11.07.2012), Ripsim (11.07.2012)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Ոչ օպտիմալ ձևով են շահագործվում հանքերը, ռեսուրսները: Թափոնները որ լավ տնտղեն  միջից էնքան էլի օգտակար նյութեր կգտնեն որ համ շահույթը մեծ կլինի համ շրջակայքին վնաս չի տա: Կամ կիսաֆաբրիկանտը էժան գնով արտահանում են դուրս, դրանից ինչ որ բան են սարքում հետո նորից թանկ ծախում են մեզ, օրինակ ալավերդու պղնձի գործարանը, պղինձը էժան տալիս ենք ու դրսից թանկ պղնձե մալուխ ենք բերում:

----------

Ripsim (11.07.2012), Varzor (12.07.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Հահամիտ եմ թե  գյուղապետի հետ և թե բնապահպանների ասածների` բացի մի բանից: Օրական 3000տ ջուրը Որոտանի համար մեծ կուրստ չէ, հաշվի առնելով այն որ ՀԷԿ-երի հատվածում ջրի հոսքը տարեկան միջինով կազմում է մոտ 18տ/վ, այսինքն` 1.5մլն տ/օր: Այդ օրվա 3000տ ջուրը կազում է ջրի քանակի մոտ 1/500 մասը:
> Այ թունավոր ջրահոսքերի մասով միանշանակ սուտ են ասում, որ չի լինի: Մեծ գիտելիքներ պետք չեն: բավարար է ուսումնասիրել ցանկացած բարձրադիր հանքավայրից ներքև գտնվող բուսական և կենդանական աշխարհի վիճակը, որը որոշ տեղերում ուղղակի իսպառ բացակայում է: Ոսկին բացի ազնիվ և թանկարժեք մետաղ լինելուց, նաև ծանր մետաղ է: Իսկ ծանր մետաղները սովորաբար իրար հարևանություն են անում: Ու գաղտնիք բացած չեմ լինի, եթե ասեմ, որ որոշ ծանր մետաղներ ուղղակի թունավոր են ոչ միայն շրջակա միջավայրի այլև հենց մարդու օրգանիզմի համար: Մասնավորապես նշեմ ոսկու խորթ ախպեր անագը: Այնպես որ կաղտոտվի ոչ միայն հանքավայրի շրջակա տարածքը, այլև ջրի հոսքի ուղղությամբ ամեն ինչ:
> Ստեղ պետք է հարցին կոմպլեքս նայել: 
> Հնարավոր չէ զագրացնել որևէ արդյունաբերություն առանց շրջակա միջավայրին թեկուզ չնչին վնաս հասցնելու, առավել ևս հանքարդյունաբերություն: Ով որ կասի որ հնարավոր է` հեքիաթասած է: Մյուս կողմից էլ առանց արդյունաբերության զարգացում չկա ու մարզային յուրաքանչյուր գյուղի համար մոտակա արդյունաբերությունը ուղղակի փրկության պես մի բան է` կայուն եկամուտի աղբյուր:
> Սակայն սա էլ իր վտանգն ունի` ռեգիոնը կդադարի զարգանալ գյուղատնտեսական առումով ու եթե ասենք մի քանի տարուց էլ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով կամ հանքը փակվի կամ էլ արդյունահանումը դադարեցվի հենց նույն բնակիչները կհայտնվեն ողբալի վիճակում: Դե լավագույն տարբերակում աշխատանքների ավտոմատացում կգնա և աշխատող ձեռքերը կկրճատվեն: Ու "նաղդը թողած նիսյայի հետևից չեն ընկնում", թքած, թե կարող են հիվանդ և ֆիզիոլոգիական շեղումներով երեխաներ ծնվել, օնկոլոգիական հիվանդություններ զարգանալ: Ստեղ են ասել` աղքատ առողջին հիվանդ մեծահարուստը նախանձում է: բայց մենք հակառակն ենք ուզում: Ավելի շուտ ըստ ընդունված տարբերակը աչք ենք փակում "ինչ էլ լինի, մեզ հետ չի լինի" տարբերակով:
> 
> Հայաստանն ընկել է երկու քարի արանք: Ուզում ենք զարգանալ և կենսամակարդակ բարձրացնել, իսկ դա անհնար է առանց արդյունաբերության: Բայց չենք էլ ուզում բնությունն աղտոտել: Ի վերջո սա համակարգային և գլոբալ խնդիր է, որի լուծումը ինչ-որ դեռ չեմ նշմարում:


Տեսնեմ պաշտոնապես ուղարկած նամակիս քո պատասխանների գոնե կեսը կկարողանա՞ն գրել  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (12.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ոչ օպտիմալ ձևով են շահագործվում հանքերը, ռեսուրսները: Թափոնները որ լավ տնտղեն  միջից էնքան էլի օգտակար նյութեր կգտնեն որ համ շահույթը մեծ կլինի համ շրջակայքին վնաս չի տա: Կամ կիսաֆաբրիկանտը էժան գնով արտահանում են դուրս, դրանից ինչ որ բան են սարքում հետո նորից թանկ ծախում են մեզ, օրինակ ալավերդու պղնձի գործարանը, պղինձը էժան տալիս ենք ու դրսից թանկ պղնձե մալուխ ենք բերում:


Շատ ճիշտ էր ասված:
Հիշում եմ, որ մի քանի տարի առաջ ճապոնական մի ընկերություն թույլատվություն էր ուզում ստանալ Քաջարանի մոլիբդենի հանջի թափոնները վերամշակելու համար: Ըստ իրենց գնահատման թափոններից ավելի շատ նյութ պիտի ստանային, քան հանքանյութից մերոնք ստանում էին: Ընդ որում դա էկոլոգիապես էլ էր ձեռնտու, քանի որ թափոնների մեծ մասն ուղղակի լցված են գետի հունի մեջ ու որպես ծանր մետաղների աղբյուր թունավորում են բնությունը: Բայց մերոնք մերժեցին` կողքից լրացուցիչ աչքեր պետք չէին, թե ինչպես են մաքսանենգ ճանապարհով ու անօրինական ՀՀ-ից հարստացված հանքանյութ արտահանում:
Նույնատիպ մի դեպք էլ հիշում եմ ոսկու հանքերի հետ կապված, կարծեմ ֆրանսիական ընկերություն էր, ու նույնիսկ մի քիչ էլ շահագործեցին: Հիմա չգիտեմ վիճակը ոնցա:

----------


## Varzor

> Տեսնեմ պաշտոնապես ուղարկած նամակիս քո պատասխանների գոնե կեսը կկարողանա՞ն գրել


Դժվար թե: Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ինֆորմացիա կամ գիտելիք չունեն, այլ նրա համար, որ , թող ինձ ներեն, բայց մեր Էնէրգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարարությունը փուչ տեղ է` մեխի գլուխ, ընդամենը թուղթ ստորագրող ու թվեր նկարող, այլ ոչ թե հարց լուծող: Էդ վախտին էր, որ էլ. էներգիայի վաճառքը վերահսկում էին թափով հիմնարկ էին: Ու ցավալին իրանց համար հենց  էնա, որ էդ թղթերի տակ ստորագրելով մի օր քավության նոխազ են դառնալու: Նմանատիպ մի կարգավիճակում էլ Բնութնախն է (Բնապահպանության նախարարությունը): Արդեն իսկ բազմաթիվ հակաօրինական նախագշերի համար "դաբրո" են տվել:
Համ էլ Սևանից լարցուցիչ 150մլն բացթողումները թողած ընգել ենք էս 3000տ ջրի հետևից?
Ես ասում եմ ու իմ ասածին պատասխանատու եմ` էդ բացթողումները ոչ մի տնտեսական և գյուղատնտեսական հիմնավորում չեն էլ կարող ունենալ: Ստեղ հաստատ սուբյեկտիվ շահեր կան, մի գուցե նաև ինչ-որ թելադրանք դրսից:
ՀՀ-ն լինելով ջրային պաշարների առումով ոչ այդքան վատ վիճակում, այնուամենայնիվ շատ վատ է տնօրինում և օգտագործում իր ջրային ռեսուրսները: Ախմախ ու հավայի ջրամբարներ են սարքել, բայց որտեղ որ պետք է` գործ էլ չեն ուզում անել: Հիշում եմ Եղվարդի ջրամբարի հետ կապված աղմուկը, որը լռեցրին: բայց բազմաթիվ մասնագետներ նշում էին որ միայն այդ ջրամբարի սխալ տեղում կառոիցված ու վտանգավոր լինելը (սևահողերը թողում են ջրի տակ, բնական պատվարն էլ միայն մեկ կողմից է), այլև տնտեսապես ոչ շահավետ լինելը: բայց մեկ ա արեցին:
Փոքր ՀԷԿ-երը բավականին ձեռնտու են, մանավանդ նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաներով կառուցվող` շատ քիչ են վնասում էկոհամակարգին ու եկամտաբեր են: Բայց հիմա որ ուզենամ էլ, փողն էլ ունենամ իսկի չեմ էլ կարող մի հատ անձնական օգտագործման ՀԷԿ դնել: Սաղ մաֆիա են արել վաղուց էդ բիզնեսը:

Հանքաարդյուանբերությունը ջրային պաշարները ամենաշատ կեղտոտող ճյուղերից է: Թունավոր և վնասակար նոյթերի արտահոսքն ու լվացումը հնարավորինս նվազեցնելու համար պետք է լրացուցիչ, ու ոչ փոքր ծախսեր կատարել: Իսկ ինչի դա անեն, եթե էդ ծախսերի մի մասը սրա-նրա գրպանը կդնեն ու ավելի մեծ շահույթներ կստանան?
Ցավը հենց նրանումն է, որ էդ կաշառք վերցնողը իր հայրենիքի բնությունը իրենը չի համարում, չի հասկանում, որ կարող են իր երեխաները ու իր սերունդները հիվանդ ու անդամալույծ դառնալ: Ու հետո էլ հայրենասիրություն ենք ուզում տեսնել ...

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Դժվար թե: Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ինֆորմացիա կամ գիտելիք չունեն, այլ նրա համար, որ , թող ինձ ներեն, բայց մեր Էնէրգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարարությունը փուչ տեղ է` մեխի գլուխ, ընդամենը թուղթ ստորագրող ու թվեր նկարող, այլ ոչ թե հարց լուծող: Էդ վախտին էր, որ էլ. էներգիայի վաճառքը վերահսկում էին թափով հիմնարկ էին: Ու ցավալին իրանց համար հենց  էնա, որ էդ թղթերի տակ ստորագրելով մի օր քավության նոխազ են դառնալու: Նմանատիպ մի կարգավիճակում էլ Բնութնախն է (Բնապահպանության նախարարությունը): Արդեն իսկ բազմաթիվ հակաօրինական նախագշերի համար "դաբրո" են տվել:
> Համ էլ Սևանից լարցուցիչ 150մլն բացթողումները թողած ընգել ենք էս 3000տ ջրի հետևից?
> Ես ասում եմ ու իմ ասածին պատասխանատու եմ` էդ բացթողումները ոչ մի տնտեսական և գյուղատնտեսական հիմնավորում չեն էլ կարող ունենալ: Ստեղ հաստատ սուբյեկտիվ շահեր կան, մի գուցե նաև ինչ-որ թելադրանք դրսից:
> ՀՀ-ն լինելով ջրային պաշարների առումով ոչ այդքան վատ վիճակում, այնուամենայնիվ շատ վատ է տնօրինում և օգտագործում իր ջրային ռեսուրսները: Ախմախ ու հավայի ջրամբարներ են սարքել, բայց որտեղ որ պետք է` գործ էլ չեն ուզում անել: Հիշում եմ Եղվարդի ջրամբարի հետ կապված աղմուկը, որը լռեցրին: բայց բազմաթիվ մասնագետներ նշում էին որ միայն այդ ջրամբարի սխալ տեղում կառոիցված ու վտանգավոր լինելը (սևահողերը թողում են ջրի տակ, բնական պատվարն էլ միայն մեկ կողմից է), այլև տնտեսապես ոչ շահավետ լինելը: բայց մեկ ա արեցին:
> Փոքր ՀԷԿ-երը բավականին ձեռնտու են, մանավանդ նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաներով կառուցվող` շատ քիչ են վնասում էկոհամակարգին ու եկամտաբեր են: Բայց հիմա որ ուզենամ էլ, փողն էլ ունենամ իսկի չեմ էլ կարող մի հատ անձնական օգտագործման ՀԷԿ դնել: Սաղ մաֆիա են արել վաղուց էդ բիզնեսը:
> 
> Հանքաարդյուանբերությունը ջրային պաշարները ամենաշատ կեղտոտող ճյուղերից է: Թունավոր և վնասակար նոյթերի արտահոսքն ու լվացումը հնարավորինս նվազեցնելու համար պետք է լրացուցիչ, ու ոչ փոքր ծախսեր կատարել: Իսկ ինչի դա անեն, եթե էդ ծախսերի մի մասը սրա-նրա գրպանը կդնեն ու ավելի մեծ շահույթներ կստանան?
> Ցավը հենց նրանումն է, որ էդ կաշառք վերցնողը իր հայրենիքի բնությունը իրենը չի համարում, չի հասկանում, որ կարող են իր երեխաները ու իր սերունդները հիվանդ ու անդամալույծ դառնալ: Ու հետո էլ հայրենասիրություն ենք ուզում տեսնել ...


Սա էլ քեզ Սևան  :Jpit: 

*Սևանից կարող են նախկինի համեմատ գրեթե կրկնակի ջրառ իրականացնել*



«Սևանա լճի էկոհամակարգի վերականգնման, պահպանման, վերարտադրման և օգտագործման միջոցառումների տարեկան ու համալիր ծրագրերը հաստատելու մասին» Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքում հերթական հապշտապ լրացումներն ու դրանց ընդունումն առաջացրել է ինչպես բնապահպանների, այնպես էլ Հայաստանի մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի անհանգստությունը:

Նոր փոփոխության համաձայն՝ 2012 թ. Uևանա լճից ջրի բացթողնման տարեկան առավելագույն չափաքանակ է uահմանվել մինչև 320 մլն մ3 –ը, նախկին 170 մլն խորանարդ մետրի փոխարեն: Նախագծի հեղինակները պատճառաբանում են, որ այս տարի կա ջրի պակաս Հրազդան գետում և Ապարանի ու Ազատի երկու խոշոր ջրամբարներում, որի պատճառով էլ ստիպված են օգտագործել Սևանի ջուրը:

Բնապահպաններն անընդունելի են համարում լճից անգամ մեկ սմ ջուր վերցնելը, քանի որ դեռ պատասխան չկա, թե ջրի նվազելը, որքանով կազդի լճի մակարդակի վրա: «Հայպետհիդրոմետ» ծառայաության հիդրոլոգիայի կենտրոնի պետ Լևոն Ազիզյանը նշում է, որ վերջին 10 տարիների ընթացքում Սևանն ամեն տարի բարձրացել է 50 սմ-ով, իսկ այս տարի՝ 25 սմ-ով:

*Օրենքն ընդունել են հապշտապ ու առանց հասարակական լսումների

*Օրենքի մեջ լրացումները կատարվել են առանց հասարակական լսումների, առանց շահագրգիռ նախարարությունների ու մարմինների կարծիքները հրապարակային դարձնելու, առանց օրենքի նախագիծը օրենքով սահմանված կարգով ՀՀ ՄԻՊ Կարեն Անդրեասյանին ներկայացնելու:

Հուլիսի 11-ին բնապահպաններն ու պետական կառույցների ղեկավարները հավաքվել էին Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի գրասենյակում՝ այս թեմային առնչվող ռիսկերը քննարկելու ու համատեղ լուծումներ գտնելու համար: ՄԻՊ Կարեն Անդրեասյանը ներկա չէր. նրա աշխատակիցները պաշտպանին կհանձնեն քննարկման տվյալները, որից հետո Անդրեասյանը հանդես կգա հայտարարությամբ:

Երկրորդ ընթերմամբ նախագիծը ընդունվել է ԱԺ կողմից հունիսի 22-ին: Բնապահպանական հարցերով զբաղվող 50 ՀԿ-ներին չեն թույլատրել մասնակցել ԱԺ-ում անցկացվող քննարկմանն անգամ պաշտոնական գրավոր դիմումից հետո:

Ինչպես փաստեց ԱԺ գյուղատնտեսական և բնապահպանական հանձնաժողովի փորձագետ Յուրի Խալաթյանը՝ ԱԺ-ն արձակուրդ պետք է գնար, դրա համար էլ չեն հասցրել քննարկում կազմակերպել:

«Օրենքում նշված է մինչև 320 մլն մ3 ու այժմ մենք պետք է ամեն ինչ անենք, որ սահմանափակենք այդ թիվը, քանի որ երաշտ ճանաչված 1999թ և 2006թ.–երին անգամ այդքան հսկայական քանակով ջուր բաց չի թողնվել Սևանից»,- ասաց Հիդրոէկոլոգիայի և ձկնաբանության ինստիտուտի տնօրեն Էվելինա Ղուկասյանը:

Սևանից մայիսի 2-ից մինչև հիմա բաց է թողնվել արդեն 145 մլն մ3 ջուր: «Էկոլուր» տեղեկատվական ՀԿ տնօրեն _Ինգա Զարաֆյանը_ համոզված է, որ ջուրն արդեն իսկ բաց է թողնվել մեծ քանակով մինչև օրենքի ընդունվելը, քանի որ օրենքը նախատեսված է եղել ընդունել հապշտապ և առանց հասարակական լսումների:

«ՀՀ կառավարության որոշման համաձայն՝ ձկնապաշարները Արարատյան դաշտավայրում 3 անգամ պետք է շատացնեն, ինչի՞ հաշվին է ջուրը գնալու, Սևանն եք օգտագործելո՞ւ»,- հարց հնչեցրեց Զարաֆյանը:

«Հանուն կայուն զարգացման ասոցացիայի» նախագահ Կարինե Դանիելյանը թերահավատորեն է վերաբերում այն խոսքերին, թե ջրերը օգտագործում են ոռոգման խնդիրները լուծելու համար, քանի որ գյուղացիները միշտ բողոքում են, որ ջուրը հոսում է իրենց հողամասերի կողքով միայն: Դանիելյանին նաև հետաքրքրեց, թե ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ ձնառատ ձմռանից հետո ջրի քանակը պակասեց ջրամբարներում:

«Հայպետհիդրոմետ» ծառայության հիդրոլոգիայի կենտրոնի պետ Լևոն Ազիզյանը նշեց, որ ձնառատ ձմեռն ու պարբերաբար կրկնվող անձրևները դեռ ոչինչ չեն նշանակում:

«Նախաձմեռային, ձմեռային ու գարնանային ժամանակահատվածի օդերևութաբանային իրավիճակն այնպիսին էր, որ մենք բավականին ջրառատ տարի էինք սպասում: Սակայն գարնանային ամիսներին տեղի ուենցավ ջերմաստիճանի աստիճանական բարձրացում, որը չուղեկցվեց հորդառատ տեղումներով: Այդ պատճառով մենք ունեցանք ջրի պակաս, որովհետեև ձյան ինտենսիվ հալք չեղավ, աստիճանաբար հալվեց: Հոկտեմբեր-նոյեմբերին տեղումներ չէին եղել ու ջուրը ներծծվեց հողի մեջ առանց զգալի հոսք տալու: Արդյունքում Ազատի ու Ապարանի ջրամբարները չլցվեցին 100 տոկսով»,- ասաց Ազիզյանը:

*Պետական պաշտոնյաները նոր նախագիծն անհրաժեշտ ու ոչ վտանգավոր են որակում

*ՀՀ տարածքային կառավարման նախարարության ջրային տնտեսության պետական կոմիտեի ֆինանսատնտեսագիտական վարչության պետ Մհեր Մկրտումյանը հնչած մեղադրանքներից ընդունեց միայն մեկը. օրենքի նախագիծը չի ներկայացվել ՄԻՊ–ին ու տեղի են ունեցել ընթացակարգային որոշ բացթողումներ: Նա նշեց, որ չգիտի՝ ինչու ՀՀ կառավարության կայքում չեն տեղադրվել նախարարությունների դրական եզրակացությունները ու բացթողում չհամարեց այդ տվյալների թաքցնելը հանրությունից:

«Մենք թշնամի չենք ու փորձելու ենք 320-ից ավելի քիչ քանակով ջուր վերցնել Սևանից: Բացի այդ վերջին տարիների ընթացքում 2001թ.-ից Սևանի մակարդակի բարձրացում է տեղի ունեցել: Վերջին տվյալներով այն ունի 1900 մետր 47 սմ բարձրություն, որն անցած տարվա մակարդակից ավելի է 3 սմ-ով: 2001թ.-ի համեմատ այն պետք է ավելանար 2,16-մետրով, իսկ ավելացել է 3, 81-ով»,- նշում է _Մկրտումյանը_:

Նա ասաց, որ փոքր տարաձայնություն ունեն Սևանա լճի փորձագիտական հանձնաժողովի հետ, քանի որ վերջինիս մասնագետները համոզված են, որ Սևանից չպետք է բաց թողնվի 280 մլն մ3 –ից ավելի ջուր, իսկ մնացած ջրերը պետք է վերցնել պոմպակայանների միջոցով, ինչի հետ կոմիտեի նախագահը համաձայն չէ:

«Դա կախված է լուրջ ռիսկերի հետ, բացի այդ այդ մնացած ջրառն ընդամենը 3 սմ-ի խնդիր է»,- այսպես է արդարանում  Մկրտումյանը:

ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարության ջրային ռեսուրսների կառավարման գործակալության կադաստրի և մոնիթորինգի բաժնի պետ Աշոտ Գրիգորյանը նշեց, որ նախարարությունն իր գնահատականի մեջ նշել է, որ ջրի բացթողումը բնապահպանական առումով ոչ մի բացասական ազդեցություն չի կարող ունենալ: Նա հակասեց նույն նախարարության փոխնախարար Սիմոն Պապյանի նախկինում հնչեցրած խոսքին՝ որ անգամ 1սմ-ի կորուստը կարող է մեծ վնաս հասցնել Սևանի էկոհամակարգին:

Հուլիսի 15–ին ՄԻՊ Կարեն Անդերասյանը հայտարարություն է տարածել, կոչ անելով իրավասու բոլոր պետական մարմիններին որոշումների կայացման յուրաքանչյուր գործընթաց իրականացնել օրենքի անշեղ պահպանմամբ. «Որպես օրենքի պահանջ հասարակության մասնակցության ապահովումն այս գործընթացներում իրականացնել հրապարակայնության, մատչելիության և թափանցիկության սկզբունքներին համապատասխան, ձևավորել քաղաքացիական հասարակության հետ արդյունավետ համագործակցության մշակույթ և հրատապ միջոցներ ձեռնարկել շրջակա միջավայրի վերաբերյալ տեղեկատվությունը հասարակության համար անմատչելի դարձնող որոշումները և գործողությունները բացառելու ուղղությամբ»:


Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.hra.am/hy/point-of-view/2012/07/13/sevan

----------

Varzor (14.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Սրանք լրիվ ստահակներ են:
Ասում եմ, որպես մի մարդ ով իր փոքրիկ լուման է ունեցել Սևանա լճի մակարդակի բարձրացման գործում և քչից-շատից տեղյակ է թվերից` կատարյալ տականքություն ու ստախոսություն:
Ես չգիտռմ, թե էլ ինչեր կա էդ տականքների մտքներին, բայց ակնհայտորեն ջրի բարձրացումը իրենց ձեռնտու չէ, երևի շատ բան ունեն ջրի տակ մնացող:

Ու դեռ տեսեք, թե ովքեր են պատասխաններ տալիս հարցերին` *ֆինանսատնտեսագիտական* վարչության պետ Մհեր Մկրտումյան, *կադաստրի և մոնիթորինգի* բաժնի պետ Աշոտ Գրիգորյան: Ախր սրանց ինչ գործն է? Ինչ են հասկանում իրենք էկոհամակարգից կամ էլ ոռոգման ու էներգետիկ ջրային ծախսերի ծավալներից? Էդ կոմիտեն վախտին ուներ (հիմա չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ունի) իրացման և համակարգման վարչություն, որը ոչ միայն տիրապետում էր ջրի հոսքերի տվյալներին, այլև նախատեսվող ջրառի պլանավորում էր իրականացնում:
Համենայն դեպս ես տենց կատաստրոֆիկ թվեր չեմ հիշում` ինչ 320մլն?  :Shok: 

Կատարյալ տականքություն հայրենի բնության ապագայի հանդեպ:
Ի դեպ բնավ չեմ կասկածում, որ էդ բացթողումները սկսել են վաղուց, իմանալով որ օրենքը հաստատ ընդունվելու է: Ու չեմ էլ զարմանա, որ իրենց ուզած թվերին հասնելու համար ջրառ կկատարեն նաև ոչ ոռոգման ժամանակաշրջանում:
Ստեղ են ասել` թող իրենց բաց թողած ջուրը գլխներին կպնի, էդ ջրի չափով կյանքները կարճանա...

----------

VisTolog (17.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

Դեռ երկար ճանապարհ ունենք անցնելու մինչև հասնենք նրան, որ նորմալ հանրային լսումներ կազմակերպվեն: Նման սկիզբը խոստումնալից է:

----------

Varzor (08.12.2012)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Երբ կբացահայտնվեն եւ կդատապարտվեն այն խարդախները, ովքեր անկախությունից ի վեր առնում-ծախում, թալանում եւ լափում են մեր երկիրը, երկիր, որ 600 տարի փափագել էր անկախ դառնալ, որը 70 տարի շենացվեց եւ, որպես ժառանգություն, փոխանցվեց անկախ Հայաստանին:

Լեւ Տոլստոյը մի առիթով ասել է. «Քաջության մասին ավելի շատ խոսում են վախկոտները, իսկ մեծահոգության մասին՝ խարդախները»…

Եթե փորձենք վերհանել անկախացումից ի վեր Հայաստանի տնտեսական եւ, ընդհանրապես, բոլոր ոլորտներում իրականացված խարդախությունների փաստերը, ապա կարող ենք արձանագրել, որ խարդախությունների հիմնական հեղինակները գառան մորթու տակ թաքնված «մեծահոգի», «սրտացավ», «հայրենասեր» անձինք են՝ փողի մոլուցքին տրված, ամերիկյան դոլարի առջեւ մոմ վառող, որոնք թալանել են երկիրը՝ դեմ ելնելով օրենքներին, բայց ի տես աշխարհի ներկայացրել, թե իրենց համար բարձրագույն արժեքներ են հայրենիքը, արդարությունը եւ մարդու իրավունքները:

«Խարդախները» ֆիլմը պատմում է Հայաստանի հանքարդյունաբերությունում կատարված՝ «Սոթք»-ի, «Մարջան»-ի, «Հանքավան»-ի եւ այլ գործարքների, ինչպես նաեւ այն մարդկանց մասին, ովքեր զոհ են դարձել «Գլոբալ Գոլդ Մայնինգ» ընկերության ղեկավարության խաբեությանը:

Գալուստ ՆԱՆՅԱՆ
Մանրամասները՝ «Խարդախները» ֆիլմում

«Հարթակ» բաժնում հրապարակումները կարող են չհամապատասխանել yerkir.am-ի խմբագրության մոտեցումներին: Դա ընդունեք որպես ազատ խոսքի իրավունքի դրսեւորում:




Հղումը http://www.yerkir.am/am/news/48168.htm

----------


## Վիշապ

France 24-ի անրադարձը, թե ինչպես Հայաստանի կոռուպցիան այլանդակեց հայաստանցիների միջավայրը․

----------

Տրիբուն (08.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայաստանը ըստ համաշխարհային վիճակագրության, քաղցքեղից մահացությունների թվով երկրորդ տեղում է աշխարհում, Մոնղոլիայից հետո (վերջինս թվում էր աշխարհի ամենաառողջ երկրներից մեկը)։
Ինձ թվում է, բացի ծխելուց ու կեղծ կամ անորակ խմիչքների օգագարծումից, Հայաստանի էկոլոգիական խնդիրները լուրջ բաժին ունեն որպես պատճառ։
Հանքավայրերի անխնա ու անվերահսկելի շահագարծում, գումարած կեղտոտ, անվերահսկելի բաղադրությամբ բենզին, առանց էկոպաշտպանիչների լիքը հին ավտոմեքենաներ, որոնց շահագործումը երկրների մեծ մասում արգելված է։

----------

Տրիբուն (08.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ահագին ինֆորմատիվ վիդեո է, նայեք, թե ՀՀ դեգեներատ իշխանությունները ոնց են վերաբերվել ՀՀ էկոլոգիային ու անվտանգությանը։ Էն որ ասում են երկիրը ծախել, սա է, բառացիորեն։

----------


## Chuk

> Ահագին ինֆորմատիվ վիդեո է, նայեք, թե ՀՀ դեգեներատ իշխանությունները ոնց են վերաբերվել ՀՀ էկոլոգիային ու անվտանգությանը։ Էն որ ասում են երկիրը ծախել, սա է, բառացիորեն։


Էս էլ դրա պատասխանը.

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ էդ պատասխան վիդեոն (Լիդիանի կողմից սարքած) իմ կարծիքով ավելի համոզիչ չի, քան թե առաջինը, երկուսի հետ էլ կարելի է համաձայնվել կամ չհամաձայնվել, բայց ես մի բանում վստահ եմ․ 
Հայաստանի պես փոքր երկրում էսպիսի հանքավայրեր ընդհանրապես պիտի չլինեն, ես ոչ բնագետ եմ, ոչ հանքագետ, բայց բնազդն ինձ հուշում է, որ անուղղելի անասունություն ա տեղի ունենում բնության հետ անուղղելի հետևանքներով։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ էդ պատասխան վիդեոն (Լիդիանի կողմից սարքած) իմ կարծիքով ավելի համոզիչ չի, քան թե առաջինը, երկուսի հետ էլ կարելի է համաձայնվել կամ չհամաձայնվել, բայց ես մի բանում վստահ եմ․ 
> Հայաստանի պես փոքր երկրում էսպիսի հանքավայրեր ընդհանրապես պիտի չլինեն, ես ոչ բնագետ եմ, ոչ հանքագետ, բայց բնազդն ինձ հուշում է, որ անուղղելի անասունություն ա տեղի ունենում բնության հետ անուղղելի հետևանքներով։


Ա՜հ, երևի գրածիցս հասկացվել էր, թե ես պատասխանին եմ վստահում: Չէ, ընդամենը մյուս կողմի տեսակետն էի բերել՝ հարցի բազմակողմանիության համար ))

Ամուլսարի հարցում իմ համար լիքը հարցականներ կան, ու ես հստակ կողմնորոշում չունեմ, ԴԵՌ շատ չեմ խորացել:

----------

Վիշապ (09.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես մի թեթև սըրչ արեցի, նման է, որ ոսկու հանքարդյունաբերությունը ընդհանուր դեպքում բնությանը հաստատ աղետալի վնաս ա տալիս։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես մի թեթև սըրչ արեցի, նման է, որ ոսկու հանքարդյունաբերությունը ընդհանուր դեպքում բնությանը հաստատ աղետալի վնաս ա տալիս։


Վնաս որ տալիս ա, ոչ մեկը չի հերքում: Աղետալին՝ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալման թեմա ա: Ցավոք մեր ժամանակաշրջանում պետք ա քննարկենք պետությանը բերած օգուտ vs բնությանը հասցրած վնաս կոնտեքստում: Չենք կարող չորով ասել բնությանը վնաս ա ու վերջ:

----------


## Chuk

Հարցի մասին մի հատ էլ սուբյեկտիվ բան ասեմ: Նիկոլը բնապահպանական և ընդերքի տեսչական մարմնի ղեկավար ա նշանակել Արթուր Գրիգորյանին: Արթուրենց առաջին գործը Ամուլսարն ա: Ով չգիտի ասեմ, որ էսքան տարի Արթուրն եղել ա Ամուլսարի դեմ հիմնավորված բողոքողների առաջին շարքում: Ես էս տղուն խայտառակ ձևի վստահում եմ, չնայած անձնական մտերմություն չունեմ (ծանոթ ենք): Ու վստահ եմ, եթե օրենքի ու իրավաչափության սահմանում կա 0.00001 տոկոս հնարավորություն Ամուլսարի շահագործումը դադարացնելու, Արթուրն էն մարդն ա, որ էդ շանսից կօգտվի: Ու եթե չեղավ նման բան, եթե էդ տեսչությունը հայտարարեց, որ հանքի շահագործումը օրինաչափ ա, ես առանց մի վայրկյան տատանվելու հավատալու եմ:

----------

Ձայնալար (09.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վնաս որ տալիս ա, ոչ մեկը չի հերքում: Աղետալին՝ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալման թեմա ա: Ցավոք մեր ժամանակաշրջանում պետք ա քննարկենք պետությանը բերած օգուտ vs բնությանը հասցրած վնաս կոնտեքստում: Չենք կարող չորով ասել բնությանը վնաս ա ու վերջ:


Աղետալիի չափերը նման պարագայում կարելի է գնահատել աշխարհում արդեն վաղուց գոյություն ունեցող նման հանքավայերի արդեն պատճառած վնասները նայելով։
Այսինքն տեսական հաշվարկները կարող են համոզիչ չլինել։ Մյուս կողմից էլ օգուտ-վնասը երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով է պետք նայել, կարող ա ոսկու հանքը Հայաստանին 10 տարվա մեջ 10 միլիադրի օգուտ տա հարկերի տեսքով, բայց երկարաժամկետ, բնական ու մարդկային վնասների ու կորուստների տեսակետից 100 միլիարդն էլ չօգնի հետևանքները վերացնել։

----------

Chuk (09.07.2018), Ներսես_AM (09.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Առաջին վիդեոյի պատվիրատուներից մեկը այս մարդն է․

----------


## Վիշապ



----------


## Վիշապ

Էս թեման գլխիցս չի հելնում, նոր քարտեզով նայեցի, էդ Ամուլսարը Կեչուտի ջրամբարից ուղիղ գծով մի 10 կմ-ի վրա է, իսկ Սպանդարյանի ջրամբարից էլ մի 15 կմ-ի վրա է։ 
Լավ չե՞նք։

----------


## Chuk

> Էս թեման գլխիցս չի հելնում, նոր քարտեզով նայեցի, էդ Ամուլսարը Կեչուտի ջրամբարից ուղիղ գծով մի 10 կմ-ի վրա է, իսկ Սպանդարյանի ջրամբարից էլ մի 15 կմ-ի վրա է։ 
> Լավ չե՞նք։


Հետո ի՞նչ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հետո ի՞նչ:


Հետո են, որ էդ ոսկու ավազանների տակ տոլով էլ իզոլյացիա անեն, ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, որ թույները տարիներ հետո չեն հասնի էդ ջրեր, ու հողն էլ 10 կմ-ի վրա սաղ կֆիլտրի, այսինքն ռիսկերը մեծ են ու բարձացրած շուխուռն էլ հեչ հավայի չի։

----------


## Chuk

> Հետո են, որ էդ ոսկու ավազանների տակ տոլով էլ իզոլյացիա անեն, ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, որ թույները տարիներ հետո չեն հասնի էդ ջրեր, ու հողն էլ 10 կմ-ի վրա սաղ կֆիլտրի, այսինքն ռիսկերը մեծ են ու բարձացրած շուխուռն էլ հեչ հավայի չի։


Ուղիղ գծով 5 մետրն իսկի կարա թեմա չլինի: Ասենք ո՞նց կարաս քարտեզով ուղիղ գծով մի բան նայես, ու առանց երկրաբանական թեմաների մեջ խորանալու հայտարարես, որ «վա՞դ են»: Լուրջ մոտեցում չի, Վիշ ջան ))

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուղիղ գծով 5 մետրն իսկի կարա թեմա չլինի: Ասենք ո՞նց կարաս քարտեզով ուղիղ գծով մի բան նայես, ու առանց երկրաբանական թեմաների մեջ խորանալու հայտարարես, որ «վա՞դ են»: Լուրջ մոտեցում չի, Վիշ ջան ))


Կարող ա էմոցիոնալ-բնազային ա, բայց ավելի լավ ա Հայաստանը չունենա էդ կես միլիարդը։
Էս էլ քեզ երկրաբանի կարծիք․

----------


## Chuk

> Կարող ա էմոցիոնալ-բնազային ա, բայց ավելի լավ ա Հայաստանը չունենա էդ կես միլիարդը։
> Էս էլ քեզ երկրաբանի կարծիք․


Կնայեմ, բայց միակողմանի հաղորդումներից հոգնել եմ: Մեկը չկա, որ լրիվ անաչառ երկու կողմից հետաքննական լրագրություն անի: Կամ էս կողմի պատվերով են անում, կամ էն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կնայեմ, բայց միակողմանի հաղորդումներից հոգնել եմ: Մեկը չկա, որ լրիվ անաչառ երկու կողմից հետաքննական լրագրություն անի: Կամ էս կողմի պատվերով են անում, կամ էն:


Ես ճիշտն ասած դեմ արտահայտվող պատվերի շահը չեմ հասկանում, եթե պրոբլեմ չկա, ո՞րն ա շահը հանքարդյունաբերողի դեմ պատվերով վիդեոներ սարքելու։ Ես հակված չեմ մտածելու, որ դեմ արտահայտող հաղորդումները պատվերով մոլորեցնող հաղորդումներ են։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ճիշտն ասած դեմ արտահայտվող պատվերի շահը չեմ հասկանում, եթե պրոբլեմ չկա, ո՞րն ա շահը հանքարդյունաբերողի դեմ պատվերով վիդեոներ սարքելու։ Ես հակված չեմ մտածելու, որ դեմ արտահայտող հաղորդումները պատվերով մոլորեցնող հաղորդումներ են։


Կան շահ ունեցող դեմ արտահայտվողներ, էդ չի նշանակում որ սաղ պայքարողները շահով են: Կփորձեմ հիմնավորված ներկայացնել: Էս պահին որ գրեմ, զրպարտություն կստացվի ))

----------


## Gayl

Շատ կարևոր թեմայա: Ինձ մեկ_մեկ թվումա, որ ինչ որ ուժեր ուզում են խոչընդոտեն շահագործման աշխատանքները: Եթե բոլոր ստանդարտներին համապատասխան ֆիլտրացիա կազմակերպեն արդյոք վնաս կհասցնեն? Ոչ մի գիտական, նորմալ կարծիք չկա: Կամ ասում են ոռի ա կամ էլ ասում են էսքան փող ենք դրել, կայֆոտա մի անհամգստացեք: Մի քանի օր առաջ էլ բնապահպաններից մեկը զենքով սպառնաց:ճճճ ախպեր բնապահպան ես, թե իգիլի անդամ? 
Էսօր ջուրը ամենաթանկարժեք ռեսուրսնա ու 0,0001 տոկոսով էլ չպիտի վնասվի, բայց եթե կարան նենց անեն, որ վնաս չտան ուրեմն թող շահագործեն, ինչնա խնդիրը?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես մի թեթև սըրչ արեցի, նման է, որ ոսկու հանքարդյունաբերությունը ընդհանուր դեպքում բնությանը հաստատ աղետալի վնաս ա տալիս։


Վարդենյացով որ անցնում ես Ղարաբաղ, Սոթքի հանքերից կարելի ա մոտավորապես կարծիք կազմել թե բնության հետ ինչ ա կատարվում, առանց մասնագետ լինելու։

----------

Ներսես_AM (09.07.2018), Շինարար (09.07.2018), Վիշապ (09.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վնաս որ տալիս ա, ոչ մեկը չի հերքում: Աղետալին՝ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալման թեմա ա: Ցավոք մեր ժամանակաշրջանում պետք ա քննարկենք պետությանը բերած օգուտ vs բնությանը հասցրած վնաս կոնտեքստում: Չենք կարող չորով ասել բնությանը վնաս ա ու վերջ:


Իմ համար հարցը ավելի գլոբալ ա դրված - զարգացման ինչ մոդել ա վերջապես ընտրում Հայաստանը։ 

Ինչքան գիտեմ, էս նոր բացվող հանքերի մեծ մասի կամ բոլորի գեոդեզիան ու պաշարների գնահատումը դեռ սովետի վախտերով ա արվել։ Ու նույնիսկ էն ժամանակ ափալ թափալ սաղ հանքերը չէին բացում ու շահագործում։ Երևի մի բան գիտեին։ Էս նենց, ձեռի հետ ․․․․ 

Իսկ զարգացման մոդելի պահով, խնդիրը հետևյալն ա ․․․ 

Մենք անկախության 25 արվա մեջ փաստացի երեք փուլ ենք ունեցել․
1) պատերազմ ու պատերազմի հետևանքների վերացում․ էս փուլում զարգացման մասին խոսելն անիմաստ էր, հազիվ խելքի էինք գալիս

2) աշխատուժի բուռն արտահանում Ռուսաստան, նավթի գների աճ, ընդհանրապես գլոբալ տնեսական ակտիվություն, լիքը փոխանցումներ դրսից, էտ փողի ներդնում շինարարության մեջ, ու տնտեսական աճ․ սրան կարելի ա անվանել Քոչարյանի զարգացման մոդել։ Էս մոդլը աշխատեց էնքան, քանի նավթի գները բարձր էին, Ռուսաստանում հայերը շատ փող էին աշխատում ու էտ փողից ահագին մասը գալիս էր Հայաստան։ Էս ընդհատվեց 2009-2010 թվականների ճգնաժամով, սրընթաց անկումով ու հանգեցրեց պետական պարտքի կտրուկ աճի։ 

3) Հանքարդյունավերության զարգացում, ռեսուրներ համաշխարհային գների կամաց-կամաց վերականգնում, հարաստացված հանքաքրի արտահանում, տնտեսական աճ․ սրան կարելի անվանել Սերժիկի մոդել։ 2016-ից սկսած գունավոր մետաղների գներն աճում են, ու խնդրեմ 2017 թվին Հայաստանը 7.5% տնտեսական աճ ա ցույց տալիս, որի մասին մինչև հիմա Շարմազանովը խոսում ա, թե ՀՀԿ-ն նոր կառավարությանը սենց բարձր աճով տնտեսություն ա փոխանցել ․․․․ խ․․․․ քուանշ։ Թե ինչի հաշվին ա էտ աճը ու որքանով ա կայուն միջին-ժամկետ հեռանկարում, դրա մասին Շարմազանովը բնականաբար չի խոսի։ 

Էս վերը նշված երկու մոդելներն էլ չեն կարա Հայաստանի համար կայուն զարգացում ապահովեն․ իրանք երկուսն էլ խիստ կախված են արտաքին ցնցումներից, ու իրանք որակյալ աճ չեն։ Հատկապես  Սերժիկի մոդելը, որտեց բացի նրանից որ բնապահպանական խնդիրներ կան, երկրի հանքարդյունաբերության մեջ ներգրավվում են արտաքին ներդրողներ, որոնց նպատակների բարիությունը շատ կասկածելի ա, ու մենակ Հայաստանի պահով չէ, ալամ աշխարհի։ Հանքարդյունահանող ընկերությունները դրանք ամենադաժան, ամեն հայտնի փող լվացող, ամենա պո-քուանշիստ ընկերություններն են։ Իրանց գործունեությունից կարան օգուտ ստանան մենակ իրանք ու երկրի կոռումպացված էլիտան ու երբեք լայն հասարակությունը։ Չկա աշխարհում տենց երկիր, որը հանք քանդել ծախելով ծաղկել ա։ Փլիզ, Ադրբեջանը ձեզ օրինակ․ նավթի մեջ լողում էն, լիքը փող, բայց շարքային ադրբեջանցին մեզանից լավ չի ապրում։  

Թե ոնց պիտի Հայաստանը զարգանա, եքա ակադեմիական քննարկում ա, ու լիքը դրա մասին խոսվել գրվել ա խելոք մարդկանց կողմից ․․․ ՓՄՁ, գիտահենքային, կրթություն, բլա բլա ․․․․ ու ուրիշ զրույց ա, բայց ես մի բանում համոզված եմ, ինչքան շատ ենք մենք հանք բացում ու շահագործում, էնքան շատ ենք մենք մեր զարգացումը դնում կախվածության մեջ հանքերից ու զարգացման էտ մոդելից։ Իսկ էտ էսօր հաստատ փող ա բերելու, որ չբերեր, չէին շահագործի, բայց երկարաժամկետ ու նույնիսկ միջինժամկետ հեռանկարում մեզ ոչ մի լավ տեղ չի տանելու, ու էս ապացուցված փաստ ա ամբողջ աշխարհում արդեն տասնյակ տարիներով։

----------

Chuk (09.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (09.07.2018), Արշակ (23.07.2018), Գաղթական (09.07.2018), Յոհաննես (17.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (09.07.2018), Շինարար (12.07.2018), Վիշապ (09.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, գրածիդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց հիմա ակտիվ թեման Ամուլսարն ա։ Ու ես ոնց հասկանում եմ, սա միակն ա, որի ուսումնասիրությունները սովետի վախտ ու սովետի տեխնոլոգիաներով չեն արվել, համեմատած մյուս հանքավայրերի հետ ստանդարտները պահպանվել ու ամեն ինչ հնարավորինս չոտկի ա արվել։ Ու իմ համար էս շուխուռը հենց իրա շուրջը քիչ մը արհեստական ա  թվում, մանավանդ հաշվի առնելով որ լուրջ խնդիրներ ա առաջացնում էս կարճաժամկետ պերիոդում նոր կառավարության համար, որին դեռ ոտի կանգնել ու ուժ ձեռք բերել ա պետք։

Մի խոսքով չիդեմ։ Կարաս ինտուիցիա համարես, բայց դուրըս ինչ-որ մի բան էս պրոցեսում ահավոր չի գալիս։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, գրածիդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց հիմա ակտիվ թեման Ամուլսարն ա։ Ու ես ոնց հասկանում եմ, սա միակն ա, որի ուսումնասիրությունները սովետի վախտ ու սովետի տեխնոլոգիաներով չեն արվել, համեմատած մյուս հանքավայրերի հետ ստանդարտները պահպանվել ու ամեն ինչ հնարավորինս չոտկի ա արվել։ Ու իմ համար էս շուխուռը հենց իրա շուրջը քիչ մը արհեստական ա  թվում, մանավանդ հաշվի առնելով որ լուրջ խնդիրներ ա առաջացնում էս կարճաժամկետ պերիոդում նոր կառավարության համար, որին դեռ ոտի կանգնել ու ուժ ձեռք բերել ա պետք։
> 
> Մի խոսքով չիդեմ։ Կարաս ինտուիցիա համարես, բայց դուրըս ինչ-որ մի բան էս պրոցեսում ահավոր չի գալիս։


Ամեն ինչ էլ կարա լինի։ Մի ոլորտում որտեղ լիքը անհայտ փողեր ու շահեր են ֆռֆռում հանքի գնահատականն էլ կարա մուտիտ լինի, ներդւոմն էլ, ստացվեիք օգուտն, իրա շուրջ ծագած շուխուռն էլ։ Էս սաղ բազարը հենց նրանից ա, որ հանքարդյունաբերությունը տեղով հակասական ոլորտ ա, իսկ Հայաստանում՝ հատկապես:

----------

Mr. Annoying (09.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (12.07.2018), Շինարար (12.07.2018), Վիշապ (09.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, գրածիդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց հիմա ակտիվ թեման Ամուլսարն ա։ Ու ես ոնց հասկանում եմ, սա միակն ա, որի ուսումնասիրությունները սովետի վախտ ու սովետի տեխնոլոգիաներով չեն արվել, համեմատած մյուս հանքավայրերի հետ ստանդարտները պահպանվել ու ամեն ինչ հնարավորինս չոտկի ա արվել։ Ու իմ համար էս շուխուռը հենց իրա շուրջը քիչ մը արհեստական ա  թվում, մանավանդ հաշվի առնելով որ լուրջ խնդիրներ ա առաջացնում էս կարճաժամկետ պերիոդում նոր կառավարության համար, որին դեռ ոտի կանգնել ու ուժ ձեռք բերել ա պետք։
> 
> Մի խոսքով չիդեմ։ Կարաս ինտուիցիա համարես, բայց դուրըս ինչ-որ մի բան էս պրոցեսում ահավոր չի գալիս։


Էրեկ երեկոյան մի քիչ իմ համար բզբզացի, շատ սիրողական մակարդակով։ Կարող ա բոլորին համար հայտնի փաստեր եմ ասում, բայց իմ համար հետաքրքիր էր։ Ու ասեմ ինչի հանկարծ մտքովս անցավ բզբզալ։ Բոլոր հարցրազրույցներում հա նշվում ա, որ ներդրող «Լիդիան ինթերնեյշնլը» հայտնի միջազգային ֆիրմայա, փայատերերը սրանք են-սրանք ենք ու ցուցակարված ա Տորոնտոյի Ֆոնդյաին Բորսայում (TSX)։ Հետո Նախագահը հարցարզրույց տվեց ու ասեց, որ «Լիդիան ինթերնեյշնլ»-ին Կանադայում գրանցված կազմակարպություն ա։ Հիմա, ցուցակագրված ա TSX-ում, թե՞ գրանցված ա Կանադայում։ Սրանք երկու տարբեր բաներ են։ 

Ամուլսարը շահագործելու ա «Լիդիան Արմենիա»-ն, որը ՓԲԸ ա ու 100%-ով պատկանում ա «Լիդիան ինթերնեյշնլ»-ին։ Նայեցի TSX-ում լիսթինգ եղած կամպանիաների ցանկը։ «Լիդիան ինթերնեյշնլ»-ը լիսթինգ ա եղած TSX-ում, ու գրանցման հասցեն 1st Floor, Francis Street, Bourne House, Channel Islands, St. Helier, JEY, JE2 4QE։ Էս Կանադայում չի, Ջերսիում ա։ Իսկ Ջերսին Եվրոպայի ամենահայտնի օֆշորներից մեկն ա, որտեղ շահութահարկը 0% ա։ 

Թե հիմա ինչ ֆինանսական մեխանիզմ ա գործելու «Լիդիան Արմենիա»-ի ու իրա սեփականատեր «Լիդիան ինթերնեյշնլ»-ի մեջ, որ հարկայաին պարտավորությունները Ջերսիում ձևավորվեմ ու 0%-ով հարկվեն, էտ էլ մնում ա մեր երևակայությանը։ 

Էս չի նշանակում, որ որևէ անպրինական բան ա տեղի ունենում, չէ, շատ էլ օրինական ա։  Բայց ասածս ինչ ա - էս ոլորտում, սաղ խառն ա։ Այ սենց չերեզ չերեզներով, փայատեր ու փայատիրոջ փայատերով, տարբեր տեղեր գրանցված ու լիսթինգ եղած կամպիանաներով ու տարատեսակ միջնորդներով էլ աշխատում ա հանքարդյունաբերության ոլորտը։ Ու վերջում միշտ ստացվում ա նենց, որ մ իքանի հոգի փիս հարստանում են, հանքի կողքերի ժողովուդրն ու երկիրը ճռթ ա ստանում։ Որ էս հանքարդյունաբերությունը լավ բան լիներ, հիմա Աֆրիկան ծաղկել էր։

----------

Chuk (13.07.2018), Life (13.07.2018), Արշակ (23.07.2018), Գաղթական (22.07.2018), Հայկօ (22.07.2018), Ներսես_AM (12.07.2018), Շինարար (12.07.2018), Վիշապ (12.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու մենք, իմ արև, քու արև ... սենց թեմա ենք ունեցել…

----------

Tiger29 (12.07.2018), Վիշապ (12.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Էրեկ երեկոյան մի քիչ իմ համար բզբզացի, շատ սիրողական մակարդակով։ Կարող ա բոլորին համար հայտնի փաստեր եմ ասում, բայց իմ համար հետաքրքիր էր։ Ու ասեմ ինչի հանկարծ մտքովս անցավ բզբզալ։ Բոլոր հարցրազրույցներում հա նշվում ա, որ ներդրող «Լիդիան ինթերնեյշնլը» հայտնի միջազգային ֆիրմայա, փայատերերը սրանք են-սրանք ենք ու ցուցակարված ա Տորոնտոյի Ֆոնդյաին Բորսայում (TSX)։ Հետո Նախագահը հարցարզրույց տվեց ու ասեց, որ «Լիդիան ինթերնեյշնլ»-ին Կանադայում գրանցված կազմակարպություն ա։ Հիմա, ցուցակագրված ա TSX-ում, թե՞ գրանցված ա Կանադայում։ Սրանք երկու տարբեր բաներ են։ 
> 
> Ամուլսարը շահագործելու ա «Լիդիան Արմենիա»-ն, որը ՓԲԸ ա ու 100%-ով պատկանում ա «Լիդիան ինթերնեյշնլ»-ին։ Նայեցի TSX-ում լիսթինգ եղած կամպանիաների ցանկը։ «Լիդիան ինթերնեյշնլ»-ը լիսթինգ ա եղած TSX-ում, ու գրանցման հասցեն 1st Floor, Francis Street, Bourne House, Channel Islands, St. Helier, JEY, JE2 4QE։ Էս Կանադայում չի, Ջերսիում ա։ Իսկ Ջերսին Եվրոպայի ամենահայտնի օֆշորներից մեկն ա, որտեղ շահութահարկը 0% ա։ 
> 
> Թե հիմա ինչ ֆինանսական մեխանիզմ ա գործելու «Լիդիան Արմենիա»-ի ու իրա սեփականատեր «Լիդիան ինթերնեյշնլ»-ի մեջ, որ հարկայաին պարտավորությունները Ջերսիում ձևավորվեմ ու 0%-ով հարկվեն, էտ էլ մնում ա մեր երևակայությանը։ 
> 
> Էս չի նշանակում, որ որևէ անպրինական բան ա տեղի ունենում, չէ, շատ էլ օրինական ա։  Բայց ասածս ինչ ա - էս ոլորտում, սաղ խառն ա։ Այ սենց չերեզ չերեզներով, փայատեր ու փայատիրոջ փայատերով, տարբեր տեղեր գրանցված ու լիսթինգ եղած կամպիանաներով ու տարատեսակ միջնորդներով էլ աշխատում ա հանքարդյունաբերության ոլորտը։ Ու վերջում միշտ ստացվում ա նենց, որ մ իքանի հոգի փիս հարստանում են, հանքի կողքերի ժողովուդրն ու երկիրը ճռթ ա ստանում։ Որ էս հանքարդյունաբերությունը լավ բան լիներ, հիմա Աֆրիկան ծաղկել էր։


Մի քիչ չեմ հավատում, որ հանքարդյունաբերությունը վատ բան ա: Եթե այն լինի պետության լրիվ հսկողության տակ կամ հանքերը պետականացնեն ու երկրի համար չիստը շահագործեն ուրեմն կարա և լավ լինի: Թույլ չտան օտար ներդրողներնը օգտվեն մեր երկրի ընդերքից: 
Բայց կարծում եմ, որ մանավանդ ոսկու հանքերը ծայրահեղ դեպքերում պիտի շահագործվեն, այսինքն երկիրը հայտնվի կրիտիկական վատ վիճակում: Ու վապշէ ճիշտ կլինի ընդերքում թույլ չտան օտար մարդկանց մեր ընդերքին տեր դառնան, մանավանդ խմելու ջրին: 
Մենք էսօր բազալտի հսկայական պաշարներ ունենք, իսկ բազալտից ամգամ շատ լավ որակի արմատուրա են պատրաստում ու ավելի էժան, թող սեմց ծրագրեր իրականացնեն, ոչ թե ոսկի ծախեն ուտեն:
Մեկ էլ սենց մի հարց: Ենթադրենք ապացուցվեց, որ Ամուլսարի շահագործման դեպքում ջրին վնաս չեն տալու, բայց շահագործումը մեր երկրի շահերին դեմա, էդ դեպքում օրենքով կարող ենք դադարեցնել տալ էս ամբողջ պրոցեսը?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քիչ չեմ հավատում, որ հանքարդյունաբերությունը վատ բան ա: Եթե այն լինի պետության լրիվ հսկողության տակ կամ հանքերը պետականացնեն ու երկրի համար չիստը շահագործեն ուրեմն կարա և լավ լինի: Թույլ չտան օտար ներդրողներնը օգտվեն մեր երկրի ընդերքից: 
> Բայց կարծում եմ, որ մանավանդ ոսկու հանքերը ծայրահեղ դեպքերում պիտի շահագործվեն, այսինքն երկիրը հայտնվի կրիտիկական վատ վիճակում: Ու վապշէ ճիշտ կլինի ընդերքում թույլ չտան օտար մարդկանց մեր ընդերքին տեր դառնան, մանավանդ խմելու ջրին: 
> Մենք էսօր բազալտի հսկայական պաշարներ ունենք, իսկ բազալտից ամգամ շատ լավ որակի արմատուրա են պատրաստում ու ավելի էժան, թող սեմց ծրագրեր իրականացնեն, ոչ թե ոսկի ծախեն ուտեն:


Դե, նենց չի ոչ վատ բան ա։ Պիտի մի տեղից մարդիկ ըդնհանրապես մետաղ, նավթ, քար արդյունահանեն, որ կարանան արտադրություն կազմակերպեն, զարգանան։ Բայց եթե տարբերակա կա առանց հանքարադյունահանման զարգանալու, ավելի լավ ա առանց դրա։ 




> Մեկ էլ սենց մի հարց: Ենթադրենք ապացուցվեց, որ Ամուլսարի շահագործման դեպքում ջրին վնաս չեն տալու, բայց շահագործումը մեր երկրի շահերին դեմա, էդ դեպքում օրենքով կարող ենք դադարեցնել տալ էս ամբողջ պրոցեսը?


Պետք ա օրենքը ծերից ծեր նայել, որ հասկանանք, թե ընդերքօգտագործման թույլատվությունը ոնց ա տրվում, պայմանագիրը քանի տարով են կնքել, ինչ պյմաններով, և այլն։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ենթադրում եմ, որ եթե կառավարությունն ուզենա, պիտի ոչ մեխանիզմ լինի լիցենզիան չեղարկելու։

----------

Chuk (13.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Դե, նենց չի ոչ վատ բան ա։ Պիտի մի տեղից մարդիկ ըդնհանրապես մետաղ, նավթ, քար արդյունահանեն, որ կարանան արտադրություն կազմակերպեն, զարգանան։ Բայց եթե տարբերակա կա առանց հանքարադյունահանման զարգանալու, ավելի լավ ա առանց դրա։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Պետք ա օրենքը ծերից ծեր նայել, որ հասկանանք, թե ընդերքօգտագործման թույլատվությունը ոնց ա տրվում, պայմանագիրը քանի տարով են կնքել, ինչ պյմաններով, և այլն։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ենթադրում եմ, որ եթե կառավարությունն ուզենա, պիտի ոչ մեխանիզմ լինի լիցենզիան չեղարկելու։


X կարգի գումար են ծախսել, բա էդ գումարները?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> X կարգի գումար են ծախսել, բա էդ գումարները?


Ապեր, չեմ կարա ասեմ։ Պայմանագիր պիտի լինի, որտեղ պիտի ամեն ինչ հաշվի առնված լինի։ Կարամ ասեմ, որ Լիդիանը շանտաժ էր անում, որ միջազգային դատարան ա դիմելու։ Սենց հարցերը Լոնդոնի արբիտրաժում ա որոշվում: Կարող ա և դիմեն, կարող ա և չդիմեն: Սրանք արդեն նենց նրբություններ են, որ մենք ստեղ երբեք չենք կարա իմանանք: Մենք կարանք մենակ ընդհանուր քննարկում անցկացնենք, կարծիք հայտնենք: 

Կոնկրետ իմ նախնական կարծիքն էն ա, որ ավելի լավ ա չշահաործվի, քան սենց կասկածելի պայմաններում ու անհասկանալի օգուտով շահագործվի…

----------

Gayl (13.07.2018), Գաղթական (22.07.2018), Վիշապ (22.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամուլսարի հարցով շրջակա միջավայրի աղտոտման տեղեկություններ են թաքցվել, հարուցվել է քրգործ. ՔԿ

Հիմա ոնց են ասում, անմեղության կանխավարկածը չխախտելով  :LOL:  արձանագրենք, որ ձև չկար որ սաղ մաքուր լիներ։ Եթե սաղ համակարգը կոռումպացված ա, եթե հանքարդյունաբերության ոլորտը ինքը իրանով կոռումպացված ոլորտ ա, հնարավոր չէր, որ հանկարծ Ամուլսարը շահագործվեր աշխարհի ամենաժամանակակից մեթոդներով ու բնապահպանական բոլոր նորմերը հաշվի առնելով։

----------

Gayl (24.07.2018), Ձայնալար (28.08.2018), Վիշապ (22.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Արթուրենք սկսում են *ստուգումը*.




> Աշխատանքային խմբի կազմն ու աշխատակարգը վարչապետի որոշմամբ հաստատվեց: Ցանկից հանվել են այն մասնագետների անունները, որոնք ունեին շահերի բախում, քանի որ մասնակցել են առաջին ուսումնասիրման օբյեկտ հանդիսացող՝ Ամուլսարի հանքավայրի ՇՄԱԳ հաշվետվությունների մշակման աշխատանքներին: Իմ ներկայացրած կազմից բացակայում են միայն Հարություն Մովսիսյանի և Հակոբ Սանասարյանի անունները, որոնք ընդգրկվելու են աշխատանքային խմբում իմ կողմից:
> 
> Խմբում ընդգրկվելու են նաև Լևոն Գալստյանը և Աննա Շահնազարյանը, Գոռ Հակոբյանը, Նարե Արամյանը ("Ընդդեմ իրավական կամայականությունների" ՀԿ)՝ որպես քաղաքացիական հասարակության ներկայացուցիչներ, ազդակիր համայնքներից՝ Միհրդատ Ներսիսյանը, Հասմիկ Սարգսյանը, Ահարոն Արսենյանը, Արմեն Վարդանյանը, Արամ Հակոբյանը և Թեհմինե Ենոքյանը: Լիդիան Արմենիա ընկերությունն առաջարկել է Հայկ Ակարմազյանին, Լարի Բրեքենրիջին և Ջոաննա Թրեվիքին: Լրագրողների համար աշխատանքային խմբի գործունեությունը բաց է: Լրատվական կազմակերպություններից խմբում ներգրավվելու և աշխատելու հայտ են ներկայացրել Հետք, Էկոլուր, Էկոնյուզ և Իպրես լրատվամիջոցները:
> 
> Ժամկետները բավականին սեղմ են՝ ընդամենը 12 աշխատանքային օր, որի հաշվարկը սկսվելու է աշխատանքային խմբի առաջին նիստի օրվանից: Ժամկետն անշուշտ շատ կարճ է, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ բոլոր հանքավայրերի վերաբերյալ առկա է ահագին մեծ ծավալի ինֆորմացիա, կարծում եմ կհասցնենք ինֆոն համադրել ու արդյունավետ աշխատել:
> 
> Որոշ լոգիստիկ հարցերի կարգավորումից հետո՝ մոտ օրերս խմբի առաջին նիստը կնշանակենք:


Մի անգամ էլ ասեմ, որ էս հարցում եթե թեկուզ թեթև կառչելու տեղ կա, շահագործումը դադարեցնելու ձև կա, Արթուրն էն մարդն ա, որ էդ կկարողանա անի ))

----------

Mr. Annoying (25.07.2018), Աթեիստ (25.07.2018), Արշակ (25.07.2018), Տրիբուն (25.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Անկեղծ, չէի սպասում, որ նման պրոցես կսկսվի, բայց վստահ էի, որ եթե մարդ կա, որ կանի, հենց Արթուրն ա.




> ՀՀ բնապահպանության և ընդերքի տեսչական մարմինը բնապահպանության նախարարությանն առաջարկել է նոր ի հայտ եկած էկոլոգիական գործոնների հիման վրա ուժը կորցրած ճանաչել ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարի կողմից 29.04.2016թ. հաստատված թիվ ԲՓ-35 պետական փորձաքննական եզրակացությունը:
> 
> «Լիդիան Արմենիա» ՓԲԸ-ին հանձնարարել ձեռնպահ մնալ Ամուլսարի հանքավայրում ընդերքօգտագործման հետ կապված որևէ գործողություն կատարելուց մինչև ՀՀ բնապահպանության և ընդերքի տեսչական մարմնի առաջարկության հիման վրա լիազոր մարմնի կողմից նոր փորձաքննության իրականացումն ու դրա արդյունքներով փորձաքննական եզրակացության ընդունումը:
> 
> Տեսչական մարմնի ղեկավարը դիմել է ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազին՝ «Լիդիան Արմենիա» ՓԲԸ կողմից առանց ընդերքօգտագործման իրավունքի լեռնային զանգված արդյունահանելու փաստի կապակցությամբ՝ տվյալ արարքում հանցակազմի առկայությունը պարզելու և սահմանված կարգով ընթացք տալու համար: «Եղեգնաձոր ՋՕ» ընկերության նկատմամբ հարուցվել է վարչական վարույթ՝ Կեչուտ-Զառիթափ ոռոգման ջրագծից «Լիդին Արմենիա» ՓԲԸ-ին արտադրական նպատակներով ջրամատակարարման իրավաչափությունը պարզելու համար:
> 
> Խոշորացված Ջերմուկ քաղաքի համայնքապետարանի նկատմամբ հարուցվել է վարչական վարույթ՝ Գնդեվազի գյուղապետի կողմից «Լիդիան Արմենիա» ՓԲ ընկերությանը Գնդեվազ համայնքի «Յոթ աղբյուր-Գնդեվազ» ջրատարից ջրի օգտագործման համար, ինչպես նաև շինարարության փուլում ոչ ստատիկ ջարդիչ կայանների տեղադրման համար թույլտվություն տրամադրելու իրավաչափությունը պարզելու նպատակով:
> 
> ՀՀ վարչապետին ներկայացվել է զեկուցագիր՝ որպես կապալառու ընկերություններ Ամուլսարում շինարարական աշխատանքներ կատարած ընկերություններում տեսչական ստուգումներ իրականացնելու վերաբերյալ:

----------

Ձայնալար (28.08.2018), Ներսես_AM (27.08.2018), Տրիբուն (27.08.2018)

----------


## Varzor

Տարօրինակ է, որ ակումբը էս լուրին չի անդրադարձել
Ողջի գետը աղտոտողը Զանգեզուրի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատն է

Ու էս ֆոնի վրա Փաշինյանը խոսում է կառավարելի ռիսկերի՞ց։ Այ քեզ դատարկ պոպուլիստ։

----------

